#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-28
<mrbean> mpalyer video does the same thing.
<mrbean> dont have tvtime install right now.
<mrbean> so you think its an ivtv issue?
<mrbean> i have a pvr500, it uses the ivtv driver/module
<laga> probably
<mrbean> Ive worked on this all weekend.  Tired of hacking so Im rebuilding it with some different (and less) hardware.
<laga> hum
<laga> i can't play some recordings on my remote frontend although they're there..
<mrbean> you select a recording and what happens?
<laga> tries to play back and jumps to the min menu again. must be something in svn trunk, this used to work
<laga> getting odd log messages on the backend, too. i suppose i'll have to bug someone tomorrow :)
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks....;)
<octogone> i enabled the VNC service via mythbuntu-control-centre, and can connect to it using vncviewer, but the display is all garbage and my mouse clicks seem to do nothing.
<octogone> i tried a sudo netstat -pant to find out what process was listening on port 5900 in the hopes that i could track something down, but it just says that the process listening is "X"
<octogone> how can i find out the name of the VNC service that the control centre installed so i can read about it?
<superm1> restart the comp
<superm1> it starts with the x server
<superm1> and see if its still like that
<superm1> it is an X module that gets loaded
<octogone> yeah, i had to restart to get it to even start
<octogone> it's running. it listens on 5900. it even authenticates properly
<octogone> hmm, it seems to just be a graphics issue...
<superm1> are you using the opengl painter?
<zouzou> hi all,
<zouzou> i installed mybuntu-desktop on my ubuntu box, but when i start the front-end, it says that either the backend isn't started or the IP is not correct, i checked and both are fine
<zouzou> i started the backend as follows /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start (restart)
<zouzou> and IP addresses on both the setup and the frontend setup are both :127.0.0.1
<astyler> Hello, I have a question about a mythbuntu installation
<astyler> If anyone is out there: is there a 64-bit distro that will work with an intel chip?  (the 64bit distro is listed as AMD64)
<astyler> i got the answer over in #ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest92> Mahlzeit!
<MythbuntuGuest92> bin newbe und hoffe mir kann einer von euch helfen
<MythbuntuGuest92> hab am we Mythbuntu inst und finds vom aufbau her auch klasse
<MythbuntuGuest92> aber meine Videos sind auf einem Netzlaufwerk hinterlegt
<MythbuntuGuest92> wie kann ich auf der grafischen Oberfläche eine Netzlaufwerkverbindung machen?
<mckemie> can I get some newbie help here?
<mckemie> Well, I'll just chat along here as if someone is listening.
<mckemie> I have a new Mythbuntu install I'm trying to get working.  I have a Hauppauge 350 and only the onboard Compaq video.
<mckemie> I was under the apparent misconception that the SVideo connection on the 350 was an output and that I could get by without a "good" video card.
<mckemie> I haven't been able to get myth to display any tv programming, though mplayer will play at least one tv (antenna) channel.  However, mplayer will not play using a "-vo xv" option.  How might I get myth to not assume I have a "good" video card?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mckemie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_hardware_pvr-350_TV-out
<rhpot1991_laptop> can try that out
<rhpot1991_laptop> I haven't used the output on my 350 in a while, but have heard a lot of complaining about it not working so well anymore
<mckemie> Thanks for the URL to the doc, rhpot1991_laptop.
<mckemie> My /proc/fb is empty.  I'm not sure what that means, but I guess I need one for the new module to work.
<rhpot1991_laptop> prob need to sudo  modprobe ivtv-fb
<rhpot1991_laptop> provided its installed, used to come with the ivtv-dev package IIRC, no idea where it lives today
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_PVR-350
<rhpot1991_laptop> that might help out some too
<mckemie> modprobe ivtv-fb did it, thanks.  Onward through the fog.
<superm1> need to get that stuff automated still for hardy.
<superm1> bleh.
<rhpot1991_laptop> mckemie: you are gonna want to add that to /etc/modules I think
<superm1> mckemie, any info not documented on h.u.c's wiki, can you please add
<rhpot1991_laptop> to make load on boot
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep, thats where I used to have mune, /etc/modules
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: see what I said about xwrt web interface?
<superm1> ah just looked
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> so you're telling me that's the "easy" way :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> appears so
<rhpot1991_laptop> though when I tried to restore it was unhappy about uploading that file
<rhpot1991_laptop> too large
<rhpot1991_laptop> via the web interface that is
<superm1> well doing it via command line isn't too bad
<superm1> but that's odd
<rhpot1991_laptop> multiple ssid's acts strange out of the box too, I added a 2nd one and can connect to that with the authentication for my first one
<rhpot1991_laptop> I need to set up some bridges in /etc/network I guess
<superm1> yeah i made bridges, but mine is all messed up still too
<superm1> every so often my laptop wants to connect to my wep one
<superm1> even though the ssid is hidden
<superm1> i think i need to reset my keyring or something
<rhpot1991_laptop> I messed with the bridges some but was confused at the lines at the top with the "1 2 3 4 5*" and so on
<rhpot1991_laptop> ended up losing connectivity all together
<superm1> oh that represents the ports on the back
<superm1> 1234 are typically physical ports
<superm1> 5 is the wifi
<rhpot1991_laptop> I figured that much, is 5 wifi?
<rhpot1991_laptop> kinda guessed that
<superm1> depending on the router either 1 or 4 is the wan
<superm1> mine is backwards from the norm
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think mine might be 0
<rhpot1991_laptop> let me ssh in
<rhpot1991_laptop> do you use dyndns btw?
<superm1> used to
<superm1> havent bothered atm
<rhpot1991_laptop> I didn't think it used to let you toss ports onto the host name
<superm1> i've got a new philosophy about being too accessible
<rhpot1991_laptop> but it is letting me do that now
<rhpot1991_laptop> can prob do it yourself, I did some redirect scripts on my server before I started using dyndns
<superm1> ah
<rhpot1991_laptop> I mess around with my stuff a lot from work and my parents house when I go home to visit on the weekends, so I would be sad about not being able to reach it
<superm1> well i try not to do that lately
<superm1> its bad having this ipod touch too
<superm1> because i'm far less social when i have it on me
<rhpot1991_laptop>  option vlan1    "0 5"
<laga> superm1: heh :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think that means my wan is on 0?
<superm1> let me check mine
<superm1> well i think i'm mixing mine up here now with what they represent
<superm1> i understood this before.
<superm1> because why would you want your wifi tied to your wan
<rhpot1991_laptop> well that is my wan
<superm1> that's how mine is (backwards: vlan1 = 4 5
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think I tried to make 2 vlans each touching 5 only
<superm1> i have a vlan2 that is just 5
<superm1> that i use for the second bridge
<superm1> awesome: open gconf-editor and look at /system/networking/wireless/networks
<superm1> and you can make it forget networks there
<rhpot1991_laptop> so you only have one wifi interface in /etc/config/network?
<superm1> well /etc/config/network you list bridges only
<superm1> so i have one for lan+wifi, one for wan, and one for just wifi
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah ok, I get what you are saying now
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3962/
<rhpot1991_laptop> are you only doing opendns in there now, or still how that howto said to?
<superm1> still how it said to
<rhpot1991_laptop> I wonder if thats part of my problem, I dropped the dns lines from /etc/config/network
<rhpot1991_laptop> you were only able to filter mac addresses system wide, right?
<superm1> right
<superm1> so i haven't bothered with that yet
<superm1> i suppose there has to be a really easy iptables rule to do it on just that interface
<rhpot1991_laptop> I came across something indicating you could do it per interface
<rhpot1991_laptop> though that tab is long closed
<superm1> well if you google'd it, it is in your google search history though
<superm1> or FF history?
<rhpot1991_laptop> it might be, depends if I did it on this laptop or on my box at home
<rhpot1991_lapto1> superm1: http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=57013
<rhpot1991_lapto1> since we are defining our own interfaces for the seperate wifi, one would think you could plug it into that
<superm1> rhpot1991_lapto1, no i dont think so
<superm1> that is system wide
<superm1> for all wifi
<superm1> its not like we have a wl1
<blkorpheus> YOU DA MAN SUP
<blkorpheus> keep up the good work
<rhpot1991_lapto1> I'd think if you tossed gwifi in there, it would work
<superm1> thx :)
<superm1> rhpot1991_lapto1, no i dont think so
<superm1> because that is defined at a software level
<superm1> this tool works at a hardware level
<blkorpheus> did you know on star trek voyager, kes had a girl named Linux?
<rhpot1991_lapto1> ah ok
<superm1> haha that's great
<blkorpheus> if I'm hearing this name correctly
<blkorpheus> just needed to share that with someone
<compy> anyone know how to set up compiz fusion ?
<compy> i installed it but now dont know where to get it
<compy> ** config it ^^
<rhpot1991_lapto1> I wonder what would happen if you put the wap one into AP Isolation mode, if it would like that one is running that way and another is not
<blkorpheus> its easy compy
<rhpot1991_lapto1> s/wap/wep one
<blkorpheus> compy, try right clicking the desktop
<compy> blkorpheus, oh so i used synaptic to install it all, ... ok let me try that
<blkorpheus> things shoud stand out
<compy> so it comes up w/ all my applications... im running xfce
<blkorpheus> ahh
<blkorpheus> ok, hmmm, come to think of it I have never run xcfe with compiz, but I suppose its the same deal
<blkorpheus> one sec
<compy> is there a command line that i can type and set it up
<blkorpheus> compy, http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<compy> thanks ill check this out
<compy> blkorpheus, what do you run... ubuntu w/ mythtv?
<blkorpheus> yes
<blkorpheus> exactly that way
<blkorpheus> ubuntu with mythtv
<rhpot1991_lapto1> what does compiz gain you in reguards to mythtv?
<blkorpheus> I was going to say nothing
<blkorpheus> but then I was palying around last night
<blkorpheus> and while myth takes up a whole screen
<blkorpheus> it was very easy for me to just rotate the cube to my workspace
<blkorpheus> I could still hear the movie adn all , so I could switch back to video, quickly
<rhpot1991_lapto1> so you don't run on a tv only?
<blkorpheus> no
<rhpot1991_lapto1> ok, that makes a lot more sense then
<blkorpheus> yeah
<rhpot1991_lapto1> I just run on my tv, and then nx in if I want to do anything
<blkorpheus> true
<blkorpheus> if I did outputto tv, it would be the tv/monitor for the htpc
<compy> hehe yeah i have a desktop at the moment w/ my mythtv set up
<compy> i dotn record tv at this point
<blkorpheus> compiz shouldbe merged withgnome
<blkorpheus> it seems to just fit together
<blkorpheus> once they can get compiz rock stable
<blkorpheus> recording is the fun part
<rhpot1991_lapto1> until you break something and get sad that your recording is gone :(
 * rhpot1991_lapto1 has a bad tendency to get everything working and then mess with things till they break
<laga> me too
<laga> because working stuff is boring.
<rhpot1991_lapto1> especially at 2am
<laga> heh
<rhpot1991_lapto1> the fact that everything has to be working to record the wife's soap opera the next day doesn't help anything either
<laga> no
<leprasmurf> hello all, anyone know how to get xawtv working with mythbuntu?
<compy> is it possible to run compiz under fluxbox or openbox... i dont know if what i just said makes any sense
<blkorpheus> compy do you know how to use google?
<blkorpheus> http://www.google.com/search?q=fluxbox+compiz&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<blkorpheus> 4th hit
<blkorpheus> first answer
<blkorpheus> 15secs
<tgm4883_laptop> blkorpheus, compy isn't in here anymore
<blkorpheus> doh
<MythbuntuGuest27> hi to all
<rhpot1992> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<dannyboy79> can anyone help me figure out my IVTV says it's in use? I am trying to add options to /etc/modprobe.conf for the ivtv module.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-29
<dannyboy79> anyone use options for ivtv module?
<dannyboy79> anyone use options for ivtv module?
<puck> Any ubuntu mythtv folks at LCA and intending to go to the mythtv BoF?>
<OpenMedia> Me
<OpenMedia> Question is when is the BOF?
<puck> It looks like none of the times have been published yet
<WcktKlwn> has anyone used a HDHomeRun ?
<tgm4883_laptop> WcktKlwn, that is the preferred HD tuner here
<tritium> preferred?
<tritium> by whom?
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, by the developers
<tritium> upstream, or mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu
<tritium> I would not expect upstream to necessarily have a "preferred" tuner.
<WcktKlwn> hmm.. I thought it was a good concept.. and since it's "preferred", I think I might pick up one
<tritium> They do seem nice.
<tritium> At least, if you don't mind an external tuner.
<WcktKlwn> that's really the only downfall to it
<WcktKlwn> so it seems anyway
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, WcktKlwn actually i would see that as a benefit
<tgm4883_laptop> as it is an ethernet tuner, not a usb or firewire
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: not to all, though
<tgm4883_laptop> so you can place it anywhere
<tritium> I won't get one for that reason.
<WcktKlwn> people with limited space have issues with more boxes
<tgm4883_laptop> well the pcHDTV 5500 is a good card too
<tritium> My Dvico card works quite well.
<bear> anyone know how to get mame to work with mythtv?
<superm1> dannyboy79, LCA?
<superm1> er puck i mean
<RAOF> superm1: Howdie.  I have an annoying mythtv bug, want to help me chase it down?
<superm1> maybe... :)
<superm1> what is it?
<RAOF> So it's possibly related to http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4138
<RAOF> Except for the port where scanning seems to work.
<superm1> okay everyone in hear has quoted a version on -fixes though
<superm1> have you already backed up your DB and checked to see if it works on trunk?
<RAOF> Backup?  This is an initial install :)
<superm1> okay.
<superm1> grab the trunk debs from mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<RAOF> Is building myth arduous... Cool.
<superm1> and give those a spin before getting too in depth here
<RAOF> Wicked.
<superm1> those are ~5 days old i think
<superm1> so current enough
<superm1> RAOF, any such luck?
<RAOF> superm1: Eh, apt's being slow.
<superm1> oh yeah your .au :)
<RAOF> I should probably clear out some of my sources.list.d.  It's getting a little full.
<superm1> okay well i think i'm done hacking on trying to fix vnc4's package for the night, i'm gonna hit the sack
<superm1> with any luck trunk will resolve your issue, and that bug will get closed :)
<RAOF> Ta.
<RAOF> G'night!
<mindframe-> well thats nice
<fir3_> hi
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<fir3_> i tried to install mythbuntu-lirc-generator on debian sid, but the install fails there: http://rafb.net/p/1jGlgs36.html
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> unfortunatly im not sure of the issue
<tgm4883_laptop> plus, i don't read german
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, http://rafb.net/p/1jGlgs36.html
<fir3_> the german part is not important anyway, just some output by apt-get
<rhpot1991_laptop> python version not match up maybe?
<rhpot1991_laptop> fir3_: why using sid, and not some form of ubuntu?
<rhpot1991_laptop> sid breaks randomly, so it could have something to do with that
<fir3_> python 2.4.4
<fir3_> debian has some advantages i don't want to miss
<fir3_> and other python apps run fine
<tgm4883_laptop> what version of python central do you have?
<fir3_> 0.5.15-0.1
<rhpot1991_laptop> 2.5.1-1ubuntu2
<rhpot1991_laptop> is my python version
<tgm4883_laptop> Build-Depends: cdbs (>= 0.4.43), debhelper (>= 5.0.38), python-central (>= 0.5.6), python (>= 2.4)
<tgm4883_laptop> looks like you need to update python-central
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> nm, too early :)
<tgm4883_laptop> i really shouldn't help people before i've had my coffee
<fir3_> i also have python 2.5 installed, how can i make lirc generator use it?
<fir3_> python2.5.1
<Richr> hi dudes, gonna try my hand here with a couple of questions if you dont mind :)
<Richr> if i have 2 *different* tv sources, does the mythtv/ubuntu setup cope with that and offer you a choice of what to watch?
<directhex|bsp> yes, it shows all channels together in the program guide
<directhex|bsp> and will switch to the right card when you pick a channel from the guide
<directhex|bsp> or there's a button to switch cards when channel hopping
<MythbuntuGuest43> has anybody here tried a static ip?
<MythbuntuGuest43> when I tried it totally screwed up my system
<jduggan> i found the wireless config wasnt so intuitive for static assignments
<jduggan> so i ditched it and set it manually
<MythbuntuGuest43> I set my ip in /etc/networking/interfaces
<MythbuntuGuest43> but then I could not access mysql
<tgm4883_laptop> unfortunatly it is a problem
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<MythbuntuGuest43> ok, is there a bug?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, i'm looking it up
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 156187
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 156087
<tgm4883_laptop> the second ong
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<tgm4883_laptop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/156087
<tgm4883_laptop> ubotu is slow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is slow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest43> ok, thanks
<superm1> fir3_, you still here?
<superm1> 0.19 is the latest mlg
<superm1> you should be building that
<fir3_> mlg?
<superm1> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<superm1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/x11/mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<tushyd> anyone know of a USB tv tuner that can do NTSC/ATSC/PAL
<tushyd> ??
<tushyd> I travel between Europe and US a lot
<tushyd> anyone?
<superm1> tushyd, i've never heard of such a device
<fir3_> superm1: neither works, it's still using python 2.4 instead of 2.5 which would work
<superm1> fir3_, same error?
<fir3_> yep
<superm1> why dont you try python 2.5?
<fir3_> python2.5 is installed, but apt-get persists on using 2.4
<superm1> try changing the build depends on the source package
<superm1> to 2.5
<fir3_> don't know how to do that
<fir3_> but the maintainer should be contacted about that
<fir3_> i don't need it anymore anyway, i extracted it and ran it manually
<superm1> hi. i'm maintainer :)
<laga> everybody run
<superm1> it hasn't been an issue since ubuntu uses python 2.5
 * superm1 cracks a whip in the direction of laga's country
<fir3_> alright :)
<laga> superm1: looks like the aufs debian maintainer is gonna make the lum patch
<laga> and there was much rejoicing.
<superm1> woah sweet
<superm1> who s the aufs debian maintainer?
<fir3_> well, debian has both 2.4, 2.5 and even 2.3, 2.4 is default
<superm1> fir3_, i'll bump the build depends to 2.5
<superm1> and if ours still builds release it like that
<laga> superm1: juliank, he's also the ubuntu maintainer :)
<fir3_> alright, tnx :)
<superm1> laga, ooh that makes life easy
<laga> yes
<superm1> will that extra hook in casper be of any use to you?
<superm1> the one that Kano made
<laga> superm1: julian said he'd like to make the live disks use aufs.
<laga> i'll leave it to him
<laga> the diskless stuff is more important to me at the moment.
<laga> besides, it's like a two line change.
<superm1> isnt it a little bit late in hardy's cycle to do something so ambitious?
<superm1> maybe not
<laga> true.
<laga> well
<laga> if it's done properly, eg with unionfs still being the default, it's maybe 6 lines
<superm1> ah
<laga> aufs is added to lum so they dont have to change unionfs.
<superm1> well if it really has such awesome performance yeah i'd love to master our disks with it instead
<laga> not sure about performance, eg speed
<laga> superm1: we can still just "fork" the live-initramfs package.
<superm1> indeed
<zero_> hy.
<zero_> i've a question about adding software to the menu
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<zero_> i have problems with software, that have a tray icon
<zero_> eg pidgin or wengophone
<zero_> the do not stop, after using it. so the frontend does not get focus
<zero_> has anyone an idea?
<superm1> disable tray icon?
<zero_> i haven't found a setting for this.
<zero_> not in menus and not in the cli
<zero_> i thought about "encapsulation" in other software...
<zero_> dunno :)
<superm1> i thought there was for pidgin at least
<superm1> dont know about wengophone
<superm1> one of the plugins might add the behavior to allow it
<zero_> mythtv plugins or wengo/pidgin plugins?
<superm1> pidgin plugins
<zero__> thanks for the help, mythtv is a really great projekt for my media center. it works fine and integration of new features is a dream :)
<MythbuntuGuest34> hello i need help, i will play with mythbuntu play dvd with mpg tv records, but it didnt work, can someone help me
<MythbuntuGuest34> i want to play a mpg movie with a dvd, but in menue is only vcd and dvd and both dont work
<MythbuntuGuest34> someone an idear for me?
<laga> sounds like you want to play a data DVD. the "DVD" menu entry is only for video dvds
<laga> you'll need to use mythvideo i think
<laga> but i never used that particular setup
<MythbuntuGuest34> yes its a data dvd with only the mpg video file....
<MythbuntuGuest34> mythvideo i dont found the menue
<tgm4883_laptop> you would have to install mythvideo
<tgm4883_laptop> then copy the mpg to the mythvideo directory
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC that is /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<laga> you can use a symlink to the cd-rom drive mount point as well
<laga> but it's not populated automagically i think
<MythbuntuGuest34> ah ok and without copy doent work?
<laga> hum
<laga> come to think of it: mythgallery might work as well
<MythbuntuGuest34> symlink wgar rgus=
<MythbuntuGuest34> what is this i meen
<tgm4883_laptop> well you could symlink the cdrom location to the video location, then set mythvideo to browse the files
<MythbuntuGuest34> yes this is a good idear, but wherer i can make it?
<MythbuntuGuest34> mhh i see in the mythconfig that the play dvd menu is linked with internal and not with mplayer, how the other menues....go this pherhaps with a other command line???
<MythbuntuGuest34> dvd play command: internal --- vcd playcommand mplayer vvd:// -cdrom-device %d -fs -zoom -vo xv
<MythbuntuGuest34> not vvd, vcd
<laga> that command is for _video_ dvds
<MythbuntuGuest34> ah ok and other command pherhaps it works with data dvd?
<laga> that command is for _video_ cds
<laga> you can modify one to suit your purposes, but there are better options
<MythbuntuGuest34> yes but dvd internal und cds mplayer, why other commands to start?
<MythbuntuGuest34> better options?
<laga> the internal player does not support VCDs
<MythbuntuGuest34> ah ok...
<MythbuntuGuest34> do you know where can i edit that mythbuntu seach on dvd for files, too?
<laga> we've already made a few suggestions
<MythbuntuGuest34> yes but i dont know how i can do this
<MythbuntuGuest34> where can i make the symlink to dvdrom?
<laga> command line interface, or maybe there's a graphical tool for it
<laga> google knows all about symlinks :)
<laga> there are also various threads about what you want to do on there
<MythbuntuGuest34> ah i test a search :)
<laga> it'd be very cool if this was easier, though..
<laga> superm1: any ideas how we can automate playback of data dvds?
<MythbuntuGuest34> mhhh my english isnt so good, what must i insert in google?
<laga> eg auto-play a DVD which just contains a bunch of mpgs/avis..
<laga> MythbuntuGuest34: http://de.mythtvtalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=148
<laga> even in your native language :)
<MythbuntuGuest34> mutch thanks, how do you know that german my language is?
<laga> -!- MythbuntuGuest34 [n=Mythbunt@f054128069.adsl.alicedsl.de] has joined #ubuntu-mythtv
<laga> i saw the .de in your host mask
<tgm4883_laptop> laga is an uber hacker
<MythbuntuGuest34> ah ok.... thats a answer :)
<laga> (it's also possible to guess from some mistakes in english commonly made by germans ;))
<MythbuntuGuest34> yes, but how do you know german mistakes, when they speak english, you a a german, too? :)
<superm1> laga, yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> uh oh, you've been outed laga
<superm1> they open up to mythvideo
<laga> oh noes
<laga> superm1: is that done by default?
<superm1> well they do for a lot of mine
<laga> oh
<laga> nifty
<superm1> some of them go to mythpictures though
<superm1> for some reason
<MythbuntuGuest34> ahm one quiestion, is mount the dvd device in /mnt/storage/dvd, too?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest34: yes, i'm german, too. but no worries, i didn't guess from your accent ;)
<MythbuntuGuest34> ln -s /media/dvd/ /mnt/storage/dvd works this correct?
<MythbuntuGuest34> ah ok than i am relieved *hihi*
<MythbuntuGuest34> will work the syslink example?
<MythbuntuGuest34> do you know?
<laga> just try it :)
<MythbuntuGuest34> mhhh /media/dvd nop such file or directory
<laga>  /media/cdrom ?
<MythbuntuGuest34> no dvd
<MythbuntuGuest34> i test it
<MythbuntuGuest34> no dont work, too
<laga> you should have a /media/cdrom or cdrom0 directory in there?
<MythbuntuGuest34> i search
<MythbuntuGuest34> a filemanager says udf volume on media cdrom0
<MythbuntuGuest34> also /media/cdrom0 /mnt/storange/dvd ???
<MythbuntuGuest34> mhh mythbuntu have a mounted cdrom directory /cdrom
<MythbuntuGuest34> mthe stored videos is in /var/lib/mythbuntu/videos#
<MythbuntuGuest34> than i must write ln -s /media/cdrom /var/lib/mythbuntu/videos ????
<laga>  /var/lib/mythbuntu/videos/dvd maybe
<MythbuntuGuest34> no :(
<MythbuntuGuest34> no such file or driectory he say
<superm1> /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<superm1> sounds more app
<laga> oh
<MythbuntuGuest34> no dont work, too :(
<MythbuntuGuest34> he say: ln: creating symbolic link '/var/lib/mythbuntu/videos' to '/media/cdrom' : No such file or directory
<MythbuntuGuest34> or must i loged in with the root user
<MythbuntuGuest34> mhh where can i set the root pw?
<superm1> you dont
<superm1> you use sudo
<superm1> sudo COMMAND
<superm1> and you use your password
<superm1> that's how Ubuntu does things
<MythbuntuGuest34> i dont have the pw, because throu install he dont ask for it
<superm1> the install does ask for a password yes
<superm1> it was on the same page that you chose a user name
<MythbuntuGuest34> no install dont ask only for the main user, not for root, but in account proerties i have fount to chance it
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> you dont user a root user
<superm1> you type sudo COMMAND
<superm1> and you use your normal user
<MythbuntuGuest34> yes but when i make sodu he ask me for a thw root ow and that i dont have
<superm1> sudo asks for your password
<superm1> not the root password
<superm1> su asks for root password
<laga> actually, that misconception is what made me ditch ubuntu when i first tried it. i kept entering the root password in the sudo prompt
<MythbuntuGuest34> ah ok you have right... only for the main user he ask me :)
<MythbuntuGuest34> ok but i could not make the syslink.... wheere is the error?
<MythbuntuGuest34> or do you have a other idear how i can play the data dvd mpg file with mythbuntu?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest34, for me, i set up myth to automatically check my drive for stuff
<superm1> and then when a dvd is mounted via Xfce's mount stuff, it shows up in myth
<superm1> under mythvideo
<MythbuntuGuest34> this is good, what must i do for it
<superm1> there is an option in the general section
<superm1> to automatically check for mounted items
<superm1> check that and restart mythfrontend
<superm1> and that should be it
<laga> cool
<laga> didn't know that
<superm1> it works for dvds too
<superm1> puts you right into mythdvd
<MythbuntuGuest34> gernalsection in mythbuntfrontet or where it is?
<superm1> in the frontend
<superm1> i dont remember exactly where
<superm1> but there is an option for it
<superm1> general settings i believe
<MythbuntuGuest34> ok thanks i search for it
<KjetilK> I'm a bit confused about the version numbers used for the nvidia drivers
<KjetilK> I'm looking into http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ComponentOut
<KjetilK> and I need to understand what version I have, I use the nvidia-glx-new right now
<laga> dpkg -l nvidia-glx-new
<MythbuntuGuest34> cool mutch thanks !!! it works now :))))
<KjetilK> laga: yeah, but the version number I get from that doesn't correspond to the ones on that wiki, quite...
<laga> KjetilK: the wiki is out of date
<KjetilK> laga: oh, ok, so 9755  is an older version than 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10
<KjetilK> ?
<MythbuntuGuest34> one quiestion please when i play the video it is not full of the screen. how can i soom?
<laga> KjetilK: yes
<KjetilK> ok...
<laga> MythbuntuGuest34: hit "m", there's an option..
<MythbuntuGuest34> m he say mute enabled
<MythbuntuGuest34> and w isnt it, too. i think w it can chanche it with mpgs on harddrive, but now it dont works
<MythbuntuGuest34> oh i must go now... bye and mutch rthanks for your help
<MythbuntuGuest34> bye
<RAOF> superm1: Trunk fixes my problem, thanks.
<superm1> RAOF, that's great to hear
<superm1> we're planning to switch to it within a week or two
<superm1> for hardy
<RAOF> Excellent.  There don't appear to be trunk-weeklies built for hardy - is that right?
<superm1> not yet
<superm1> the plan at this point (upstream) is to have 0.21 ready by feb/march
<superm1> so at least switch to trunk before FF
<superm1> on feb 14
<RAOF> Right.
<superm1> and then make the argument of incremental changes to motu-ff
<superm1> hopefully that flies :)
<RAOF> Probably will :)
<pdragon> oh nice .21 will make hardy?
<KjetilK> wooohooo, my 5.1 sound setup finally works
<tgm4883_laptop> My blasting isn't quiet working properly.  I've noticed that the numbers in lircd.conf are labeled like "Six" rather than "6".  When the frontend tries to change channels, which does it use?
<tgm4883_laptop> also, i am unable to change the channel via the channel change script from the command line using "6", obviously becuase that is not what is defined
<MythbuntuGuest47> hello i have a problem, when i have a monitor i can see the video, but when i connect the tv i can see the mythbuntumenu but, when i start a film the screen will be black
<MythbuntuGuest47> when i start mythbuntu woithout the monitor he say the graphic card not found and teh screen is correct 800x600 with 61Hz, but why i cant see the film on tv?
<MythbuntuGuest47> i have a ato 7000 ve graphic card
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest47, yes this is because only one hardware overlay is supported at a time
<superm1> it can either be on the primary or secondary monitor
<MythbuntuGuest47> mhh with the config programm he say only default screen. i have connected only tv
<MythbuntuGuest47> and the secondscreen is grey and i cant click it
<MythbuntuGuest47> or where i must say hin, with screen aktiv is?
<MythbuntuGuest47> in fronterd pherhaps?
<superm1> i'm not sure with the open source driver how to set where the video overlay is, sorry
<superm1> you might want to ask in #mythtv-users
<superm1> since its a pretty general question
<MythbuntuGuest47> mhhh when i have the monitor connected i have ato driver but whith the monitor i have vesa driver and can not config with the odl driver
<MythbuntuGuest47> ok thanks i aks there sombody
<MythbuntuGuest47> but, why i can see with tv the frontered menu?
<MythbuntuGuest47> but when i start a film teh tv is blank
<RAOF> MythbuntuGuest47: because the frontend menu is drawn normally.  The TV is done using the (hardware-accelerated) video overlay, which only works on one of the outputs.
<superm1> RAOF, in case you forgot, can you leave some notes on that bug on upstream's tracker to make sure it gets closed since its fixed in trunk?
<superm1> (i dont have that url you gave me handy still to look)
<RAOF> Certainly, thanks for reminding me.
<superm1> thx
<nuno__> Hi all. I've recently installed Mythbuntu 7.10 with a ASUS MyCinema-P7131 and everything works well except...
<nuno__> ...except that TVDirect doesn't has sound. However the problem is not the sound system as I can listen to music and stream TV
<nuno__> Any suggestions?
<tgm4883_laptop> nuno__, how are you hooking your directv up to your computer?
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> tvdirect that is
<tgm4883_laptop> man, i must be lisdexic today
<nuno__> I pick the signal directly from my cable provider to the P-7131.
<nuno__> I've found a more or less correct diagnostic of my problem (Razzing/tinny/metalic sound) but related to a VIA 8237 chipset which is not the case
<nuno__> For that case it seems that the problem was with the capture audio stream rate.
<nuno__> I have tried the solution advertised there (changing the audio capture rate) but it didn't worked :-(
<superm1> RAOF, you still hanging in here?
<RAOF> Yeah?
<superm1> would you mind doing a quick REVU on a NEW myth app (and testing it with trunk?)
<RAOF> Certainly, but not right now.
<superm1> great :), it will be on revu when you've got time.
<superm1> its called gmyth
<superm1> provided it works for you with trunk, i'm going to get a MIR filed for it
<superm1> and then totem gets mythtv support
<RAOF> As in: a totem plugin to connect to a mythtv backend?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> for live tv
<RAOF> That's *awesome*
<superm1> and recordings
<superm1> yeah, i'm really excited :)
<laga> if it works
 * laga hides
<superm1> i just tested the command line version of it against just -fixes
<superm1> and it works there
<superm1> i'm gonna rebuilld totem with it in a little bit
<laga> cool
<laga> just found out the hard way that aufs was not enabled in lum
<laga> that's gonna be fixed soon
<laga> got a local build now..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-30
<Lossif> I just did a sound check in the terminal... and it keeps doing it...
<Lossif> how do I get it to stop?
<superm1> well it connects to my backend, but configuring it required me to use gconf-editor
<superm1> that's hacky..
<superm1> and now it claims that gstreamer doesn't know how to talk MYTH
<superm1> so must need *another* "shrug" app for that
<directhex> it's the gnome way! your config screen should have one tickbox for "do i like blue?", and the rest is managed via complex xml configs
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i dont get why they couldnt just use that shiney configure button
<superm1> on the plugins page
<RAOF> superm1: Presumably because they haven't actually written the UI code to do that :P
<superm1> yeah, i suppose :)
<superm1> well maybe this just "works" when your backend is localhost
<superm1> and it probes mysql.txt or something
<superm1> bah.  it depends on two other apps that have to make it in.  gmencoder /and/ gms
<superm1> okay well more packaging to go then :) this will make a fun MIR once all said and done
<npurciful> hey superm1: you there
<superm1> sure
<npurciful> when where you typically going to push autotrunk build through (day of the week)
<superm1> usually saturdays
<superm1> but last week went two days early
<superm1> because the week before ftbfs
<npurciful> also the notice the Milestone .21 svn is 85% that is a 4% change
<superm1> yeah a lot of those bugs were reclassed
<superm1> to 0.222
<superm1> er 0.22
<npurciful> i see that nw
<npurciful> now
<npurciful> how long to you think it should take to click watch tv and see a picture
<jduggan> 3-5 seconds for me
<npurciful> hum i am 7-10 seconds
<RAOF> Depends on many factors; signal strength, dvb tuner, how stupid your FTA dvb broadcasters are...
<npurciful> 2 second buffer i believe
<npurciful> well i usual lockin at 80+%, pchdtv card, and i not sure the intelligancy of the broadcasters
<npurciful> i just to me it seem to take longer than usual
<rhpot1991> anyone ever see anything where you have working wifi using wep, go to configure it to wap instead which fails and then it will no longer connect to the old wep?
<met4llica> win 1
<rhpot1991> met4llica: is that in response to me, or something else?
<RAOF> rhpot1991: That's in response to him forgetting a / on the front, probably :)
<met4llica> error actually
<met4llica> sorry
<rhpot1991> heh
<npurciful> hey how do extrenal hdd preform and
<npurciful> i have 1 hd tuner and 1 analog and i am usaul watching one strem
<npurciful> stream
<rhpot1991> is there any easy way to temporarily have an nvidia card display through vga instead of svideo?
<jduggan> mv xorg.conf bak.xorg.conf and restart X, should startx with a generic config - maybe not optimised though
<jduggan> then move your conf back
<jduggan> i dont know if theres an easier way
<Lossif> is there a way to configure samba from withen mythbuntu? or do I have to use the terminal?
<foxbuntu_laptop> Lossif, you can enable samba via mythbuntu-control-centre
<foxbuntu_laptop> but configuring it had to be done on your own
<Lossif> you can enable it...
<Lossif> ahh
<Lossif> so to tell it where to share...
<foxbuntu_laptop> exactly
<Lossif> I have to use the terminal...
<Lossif> blah
<Lossif> oh well thanks alot
<Lossif> for some reason  myth is saying cx8801 is my default digital output, but it should be my turtle beach card...
<superm1> asoundconf
<superm1> will let you modify these types of things
<ian_> Hello, everyone.  I'm trying to install Mythbuntu 7.10, but X keeps failing to start and my attempts to troubleshoot it has failed.
<ian_> There is no errors in dmesg or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ian_> I'm using an ati graphics card with "ati" driver configured in xorg.conf
<crash_override> Hi all!
<crash_override> I'm new to mythbuntu and mythtv
<crash_override> I've a problem and I can't find a solution in documentation...
<crash_override> I've installed Mythbuntu on my PC and I'm trying to setup the dvb card (technisat skystar2) that is recognized by the system
<crash_override> but I haven't an internet connection
<crash_override> and I can't scan for channels without internet...
<MythbuntuGuest45> hi who about ?
<MythbuntuGuest45> help need setting my hauppauge 45 button remote
<MythbuntuGuest45> I have  limited fuction only
<superm1> upgrade to the newer mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<superm1> and regenerate your remote
<MythbuntuGuest45> this is where im going  to come unstuck
<MythbuntuGuest45> im complete noob to linux but learning as i go iv managed most of the setup
<superm1> okay well open up the mythbuntu control centre
<superm1> and then open up update manager in it
<superm1> and do the updates
<superm1> one of them should be mythbuntu lirc generator
<superm1> once that finishes, go back to mythbuntu control centre
<superm1> and pick the remote tab
<superm1> and check the little box to regenerate dynamic button mappings
<superm1> restart mythfrontend and you should have more functional buttons
<MythbuntuGuest45> checking update know
<MythbuntuGuest45> still has`nt worked still limited fuction
<MythbuntuGuest45> i have picked hauppauge nova t 500 which my card is
<superm1> well next think you can try is to run irw
<superm1> from a command line
<superm1> and see if it sees more buttons
<superm1> when you press them
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest45: You need to ugrade v4l-dvb for that card, hit the mythtv wiki for a how to
<superm1> or listen to Daviey
<Daviey> :), if you "dmesg" and there is no mention of an input, that is
<MythbuntuGuest45> ok irw running the only button that fuction is direction and number pad
<Daviey> ah, in that case then - as superm1 said, your lirc settings need fixing :)
<MythbuntuGuest45> ok done dmesg what am i looking out for
<MythbuntuGuest45> looked at the last lines in dmesg and has listed dib0700 :unknown remote controller key:0 38
<MythbuntuGuest86> hello i have a problem. When i play a recordet video with mythbuntu it works only an a monitor, on my tv have the film lags.
<MythbuntuGuest86> have somebody an idear?
<directhex|bsp> MythbuntuGuest86, you have both screens connected at once?
<MythbuntuGuest86> hello problem is the driver... failsafe vesa driver, somebody help me in german room....
<MythbuntuGuest90> anyone there?
 * jarle did not even know this channel existed :)
<superm1> well see mythbuntu.org/support
<superm1> and you would have seen it
<jarle> :)
<superm1> okay so your on gutsy running -fixes weekly builds
<superm1> with an nvidia legacy driver?
<jarle> superm1: running svn weekly
<jarle> superm1: with nvidia legacy...
<jarle> superm1: I do not use this frontend that often, I used to run -fixes weekly without any problems..
<superm1> jarle, and the checkout in apt (in the ubuntu archive) doesn't exhibit this behavior?
<jarle> superm1: not sure if this problem started as soon as I moved over to svn or if I had svn working for a while on this frontend, can't remember..
<jarle> superm1: what do you mean?
<superm1> jarle, well in order to compare your issue with the one you pointed me to on svn.mythtv.org, we need to see if it happens with the distributed version in multiverse
<superm1> or if it only happens on mythbuntu weekly builds
<jarle> superm1: is there a svn build in multiverse?
<superm1> jarle, of course
<jarle> superm1: I'm using "deb http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy multiverse universe restricted main"
<superm1> right, you'll have to tremove that repository, and downgrade to all the packages in multiverse
<superm1> on the normal repository
<superm1> to check this
<jarle> superm1: when I used "svn" I was actually talking about the weekly trunk :)
<superm1> trunk.
<superm1> oh..
<superm1> well that's a different story, and definitely not related to that bug you referred me to
<superm1> since its about an issue on -fixes that was backported
<jarle> superm1: sorry for misleading you...
<jarle> The problem seems to be that the package is built in a way telling it to use glXGetProcAddress instead of glXGetProcAddressARB as (I think) should be used in my setup...
<jarle> and the http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/14643/branches/release-0-20-fixes (the fix posted in the bug I quoted) was related to which function to be used..
<superm1> jarle, what you can try to do to verify this hypothesis is build the source package yourself
<superm1> against nvidia-glx-legacy libraries
<superm1> if you apt-get source the mythtv package with the weekly builds deb-src repo
<superm1> and then apt-get build-dep mythtv
<superm1> and then typing debuild in the directory
<superm1> be sure to debuild as root
<superm1> er not as root i mean
<jarle> superm1: can't seem to find a link to the deb-src repo?
<superm1> jarle, exact same repo, but just change deb to deb-src
<jarle> superm1: so I just change deb into deb-src and then run "apt-get build-dep mythtv" ?
<superm1> jarle, well you'll need both in place, the deb and the deb-src
<superm1> and then apt-get update
<superm1> the build-dep gets anything necessary to build a mythtv source package
<superm1> and then apt-get source downloads and extracts the source package
<frink__> Hey superm1 !
<superm1> hi frink__
<superm1> how are you?
<frink__> gooood thanks!
<frink__> gah
<frink__> another bloody meeting..
<frink__> gotta go. sorryy! We'll talk one day :)
<superm1> okay :)
<jarle> superm1: does the mythtv package install the backend also? I only need the frontend...
<superm1> jarle, then install mythtv-frontend
<jarle> superm1: and then when it comes to the actual installation (after running debuild)?
<superm1> install the debs
<superm1> it produces debs
<jarle> superm1: oki... thnx for your help so far....
<jarle> guess I might have to force it to replace the binary packages already installed?
<superm1> yeah you will
<jduggan_> when was 'Watch List' Added to the watch recordings menu?
<laga> in trunk AFAIK
<jduggan_> nice addition that i didnt see before
<jduggan_> ive overlooked it for the last few months hehe
<jesse_> Hi everyone
<jesse_> Any gurus about who might know how to resolve what looks like an IRQ issue with my DVB-T cards?
<jesse_> The two cards in question have worked fine before under Fiesty and Gutsy and even Mythbuntu 7.10. I changed motherboards to an almost identical one (to replace one that wouldn't work. And rebuilt with Mythbuntu 7.10 but the DVB cards won't work.
<jesse_> Here is the lspci -vv output for anyone that might know what it means: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4016/
<jesse_> And I've started a topic here on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682631
<jesse_> The DVB cards are a DVICO and an Avermedia and have been supported in the kernel for quite a while now which is why this is confusing. It has, and should, work out of the box.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-31
<MythbuntuGuest83> hello, everyone
<MythbuntuGuest83> I'm in need of some help.
<MythbuntuGuest83> I have a PVR-500.  Tuner 1 is fine.  Tuner 2 records blackness.
<MythbuntuGuest83> Any suggestions?
<agamotto> As stupid as this sounds, are you using the same channel lineup for both tuners?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest83, hmm
<MythbuntuGuest83> Ha.  Yes, both have the same lineup
<tgm4883_laptop> Are there more than 1 header on the card?
<tgm4883_laptop> I had this same problem a few days ago, although I use SVideo inputs
<agamotto> Ok, that rules out the stupid, on to the odd... During the setup, did you set up the same bits for both tuners 0 and 1?
<tgm4883_laptop> turns out I needed to be plugged into the second header, not the first
<MythbuntuGuest83> Agamotto, I'm not sure what you mean by the same bit.
<agamotto> When you set up the tuners, you set up a channel list, etc for tuner 0 and tuner 1?
<MythbuntuGuest83> Agamotto, yes, both have a channel list.
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't suppose you have a link to your specific card
<agamotto> Hmmm
<MythbuntuGuest83> What sort of link?
<tgm4883_laptop> like if you ordered it off of newegg, that link.  That way we could tell exactly which one you have
<agamotto> Try this, as odd as it sounds... take the lead/cable from tuner 0 and put it on tuner 1, see if anything appears on the screen
<MythbuntuGuest83> Ah.  It's a Hauppauge PVR-500 with a samsung chip.
<WcktKlwn> I wish the HVR-1600 was supported
<MythbuntuGuest83> Agamotto, my card only has one input connection.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest83, how are you hooked up to your card?  With coax, svideo, composite, etc?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest83, where did you get this card?
<agamotto> Now that is funny, as Hauppauge assured me in an email recently that the WinTV HVR-1800 would work with Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest83> Amazon, but it's not new.  It previously worked on my Ubuntu Feisty Mythtv setup.
<MythbuntuGuest83> The card receives it's signal with coax cable.
<agamotto> MythbuntuGuest83:  I would have to say that I am stumped then.
<WcktKlwn> agamotto, I believe the 1800 uses the same chipset, and it's limited support in linux right now
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest83, AFAIK, you can only record 1 channel per hookup
<agamotto> Hrm
<MythbuntuGuest83> No, the card has an internal splitter.  My previous Feisty setup recorded two shows at once.
<agamotto> Now that would be odd.  MythTv confirms that there are two tuners that it sees?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest83> Yes, it sees both.
<agamotto> Speaking of questions:  Does anyone know if any of the USB stick tuners works with Mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> and you set the card up twice in mythtv-setup, one set to /dev/video0 and one set to /dev/video1?
<agamotto> Now that is truly odd
<MythbuntuGuest83> tgm, that's right.
<WcktKlwn> agamotto, nvm, it's a different chipset, which is supported
<WcktKlwn> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1800
<agamotto> nvm?
<WcktKlwn> nevermind
<agamotto> ahhhh
<agamotto> txt spk?
<WcktKlwn> only problem with that card is I don't have any pci-e slots in my box
<WcktKlwn> that's aim speak from like 10 years ago
<agamotto> Ahhh
<agamotto> I am working on doing up a box for my mum, and I figured that the easiest route might be the USB stick-style tuners, but Hauppauge only came up with the 1800.
<agamotto> Well, if that is all that will work, I suppose that would be it.
<WcktKlwn> I really wish I would have bought the pvr-150 that was right next to it when I bought it
<tgm4883_laptop> frink__, ping
<agamotto> Hmmm, according to the wiki, analog support on the card isn't there yet... confusing
<agamotto> I have a pvr-150 in my current box... works well
<WcktKlwn> yeah, I wish I would have gotten one
<agamotto> Try amazon
<agamotto> eBay, if that doesn't scare you away
<tgm4883_laptop> newegg
<WcktKlwn> how are the WinTV-PVR 500 ?
<agamotto> I could not say, as I haven't played with the multi-tuner cards yet
<tgm4883_laptop> mine works pretty good, although I have to use the svideo inputs
<agamotto> Svideo in?  what from/for?
<tgm4883_laptop> I have read that they are a little sensitive to too much power from the coax (degrades picture)
 * agamotto twiddles
<WcktKlwn> I almost want to over night a pvr-500
<agamotto> Tempting, isn't it?
<WcktKlwn> only bad thing is, it won't actually get here tomorrow
<agamotto> Who knows?
<agamotto> I ordered the kit for mum's new box Monday, and everything but the memory was here yesterday, with ground shipping
<WcktKlwn> order has to get in before like 5
<agamotto> Turns out that they have a warehouse in Naperville, Il., with my living in Moline
<tgm4883_laptop> yea in order for it to get there tomarrow, it would have to ship today
<WcktKlwn> and I don't think any new orders are going out tonight for newegg
<agamotto> True, but I was rather surprised that TigerDirect got my kit to me next day... Usually, 3day ground w/UPS means about a week
<MythbuntuGuest25> is there a way to install/enable mythmovies in mythbuntu, or do i need sources?
<agamotto> I am afraid that question is out of my league, as I only use it as a DVR
<WcktKlwn> mythmovies is just on by default isn't it?
<WcktKlwn> isn't it just mythvideo now?
<agamotto> I am not sure.  I have played with the streams a bit, but I don't use most of the other functions
<MythbuntuGuest25> perhaps its called something else now, im looking for movie times at the cinema, aka getting out of the house :)
<WcktKlwn> oh
<MythbuntuGuest25> it was in previous releases if i recall correctly
<MythbuntuGuest25> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythMovies
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> it's in trunk
<superm1> that is in trunk
<tgm4883_laptop> it's brand new
<MythbuntuGuest25> thats all i can find, other than mentions of thetr unk
<MythbuntuGuest25> i get that through svn correct?
<superm1> you can get it via weekly builds
<superm1> well as of this upcoming weekend's weekly build at least
<WcktKlwn> I have problems with iso playback in the weekly builds
<superm1> it will be included in that
<MythbuntuGuest25> so by enabling weekly builds, i will receive the mythmovies plugin?
<agamotto> I haven't even tried to burn a dvd with it yet
<agamotto> I use it mostly as a better VCR
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest25, as of this next build yes
<MythbuntuGuest25> as of right now im using it as a huge dvd jukebox so to speak, i haven't narrowed down a capture card yet
<WcktKlwn> what do you store your dvd's on?
<agamotto> You rip them into the hd, right?
<MythbuntuGuest25> two sata hd's lvm'ed together
<MythbuntuGuest25> yes, perfect mode which creates vob's
<MythbuntuGuest25> some people like special features and menus, i hate them
<MythbuntuGuest25> well, i like special features _once_
<WcktKlwn> I wanna take my dvd's and my girlfriends dvd's and turn it into a huge dvd server.. but the problem is, I need alot of storage space (4tb right now and room to grow)
<MythbuntuGuest25> thats some serious movies
<agamotto> Hmmm, now that would be a use for a serious movie fan...
<WcktKlwn> together we have 509 movies
<MythbuntuGuest25> not that anybody's counting
<WcktKlwn> I have a movie database going for our movies
<agamotto> Wow.  Far more than I have... my whole collection would add up to about 60
<MythbuntuGuest25> you figure an average of 20 bucks per movie, that comes to $10,180
<WcktKlwn> sad isn't it?
<agamotto> Hmmm, I have rarely paid over $10
<MythbuntuGuest25> depending on what you get and where you get it
<agamotto> I always wait about 6months after something comes out... save a lot that way
<MythbuntuGuest25> i haven't gotten to one yet, but how do you rip/catalog episode dvds, such as family guy seasons?
<tgm4883_laptop> for storage space, you probably don't need to archive the whole disc either, movie only
<MythbuntuGuest25> im still trying to figure out how to remove foreign language audio tracks from it...i found a guide using mplayer but it core dumps
<WcktKlwn> why would you want to?
<MythbuntuGuest25> space
<MythbuntuGuest25> one of my movies defaulted to french, though i might have done something goofy, i havent tried it recently
<agamotto> My first DVD player defaulted to Espanol for everything... took me three days to get it to English
<agamotto> Here is a question I didn't think of... if someone wanted to set up a unit with two pvr-150s, would one remote control both tuners, or would you be stuck with needing two remotes?
<MythbuntuGuest25> can't imagine you would
<MythbuntuGuest25> if you had two identical tvs either remote would control either
<agamotto> Ok, I wasn't sure if it would work that way, as I can't see how each tuner would know which one you are 'aiming at' with the remote
<agamotto> Unless you move the little 'eyes' a few feet apart?
<MythbuntuGuest25> as i understand it, the remote controls the computer, not the card
<agamotto> Hmmm, I will look it up on the install guide
<Egghead> does anyone know what the text viewer is used to view the full plot info in in mythvideo, when viewing by list?
<MythbuntuGuest25> not sure i understand your question
<MythbuntuGuest25> agamotto: http://www.pvrweb.com/bbs/lofiversion/index.php/t5235.html
<Egghead> im talking about the window that displays the plot info when in mythvideo
<MythbuntuGuest25> ok what about it
<Egghead> you can bring it up by typing i then choose view full plot
<Egghead> is it a text viewer or part of myth frontend
<agamotto> Danke
<MythbuntuGuest25> you mean this? http://www.mythtv.org/mythimages/mythvideo4.png
<Egghead> i guess i mean is it a standalone text viewer that myth uses or codeed into mythfrontend
<MythbuntuGuest25> its probably coded into it, it doesn't appear to be external viewer
<Egghead> ummm, no
<Egghead> it available when in list view
<MythbuntuGuest25> im sure, but not positive, that the plot information is stored in the mysql database, and is just regurgitated on the screen
<agamotto> Ok, that settles it.  I will just get two pvr-150s, and not bother with the digital until cable switches over...
<MythbuntuGuest25> ota is switching, not cable
<MythbuntuGuest25> though they probably won't offer analog packages much longer past the deadline
<Egghead> if your in mythvideo, in the tree list view, then press the i key, you get a window, it looks to be a text viewer
<agamotto> I know... this box is mostly for cable tv viewing, so I don't mind spending on two 150s... they will last until the switch-over
<MythbuntuGuest25> i dont see ntsc going away anytime soon
<MythbuntuGuest25> i have dish network sd and it is connected to my tv via the ntsc...nothing changes for me next year
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, boxes will still exist for analog
<MythbuntuGuest25> the only problem you might run into, and the 'problem' that i have is that the built in tuner won't be changing the channels
<agamotto> I just wish all of the companies would just sit down and make crap that 'just works.'  The term 'universal remote' should be punishable by $50,000 fine for each use on packaging
<MythbuntuGuest25> i thought they were unreversible remotes
<Egghead> lol
<MythbuntuGuest25> by that analogy, so should 'plug in play', 'usb', and 'one size fits all'
<MythbuntuGuest25> plug n play
<agamotto> Plug and Play, especially.  USB is pretty reliable... least problems I have ever had with cabling/devices
<MythbuntuGuest25> my biggest beef with usb is the connector is square instead of some shape that signifies its alignment
<MythbuntuGuest25> like the other end has
<agamotto> Ok, I can see that
<MythbuntuGuest25> as long as we're bitchin..
<MythbuntuGuest25> whats the deal with printer ink?
<MythbuntuGuest25> heh
<agamotto> No kidding
<agamotto> I seal my carts in ziplocs, as I don't print that often
<MythbuntuGuest25> their biggest money maker by far
<agamotto> I would consider Kodak, but I am not going to buy a new printer to use their ink
<MythbuntuGuest25> go to a store and there's a whole aisle full of them, and thats just the latest versions
<agamotto> I do quite well with the home refill kits
<MythbuntuGuest25> not one is compatible with another
<tgm4883_laptop> although they are not marketed as universal
<MythbuntuGuest25> true
<MythbuntuGuest25> but why not?
<tgm4883_laptop> and you can get generic
<agamotto> Yep, my neighbors are big fans of Walgreen's refilling
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a balance between features and standards
<MythbuntuGuest83> oops
<agamotto> It helps that they do the refills about the same time they do their meds :)
 * agamotto waves
<agamotto> Time to wander off... my eyes are starting to glaze
 * MythbuntuGuest83 waves back
<ledhead> question
<ledhead> I had a previous install of ubuntu running and audio was fine (gutsy gibbon)
<ledhead> now I have installed mythbuntu and have no audio any ideas?
<ledhead> will try back tomorrow when people are awake I guess
<ledhead> good night ;)
<blkorpheus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4
<blkorpheus> please don't break my mythtv again :-P
<superm1> blkorpheus, well be ready for breakage, I added trunk today :)
<superm1> there are several areas that still need to build though and be ack'ed by archive admins
<superm1> so it might be a few days until they show up
<blkorpheus> cool
<blkorpheus> my backend gives me a crash warning pretty regularly
<blkorpheus> I have since ignored most, but they still appear whether I click ignore or not
<blkorpheus> I assume, they are known bugs
<superm1> well please start submitting them after you upgrade to the trunk stuff
<superm1> we need to get those fixed if we can :)
<blkorpheus> sure, will do
<blkorpheus> i just got bit with bug fatigue
<blkorpheus> but I like that I can help make 8.04 solid
<blkorpheus> I'm luvin' it already
<blkorpheus> I know stuff will break, I don't mind, nothing critical like X
<blkorpheus> I've alpha'd since ubuntu began
<blkorpheus> alwasy impressed with how stable from the start
<blkorpheus> I need to do more, learn C or something to help you guys out, python something
<superm1> well once you submit one of these bug reports, the biggest thing you can do is interpret it and determine the true cause
<superm1> if you can, that saves upstream a heck of a lot of trouble
<blkorpheus> true
<blkorpheus> can't believe gnome weather applet is still broken?
<blkorpheus> it my favorite app
<blkorpheus> they have a fix for it, but not implemented yet?
<blkorpheus> will need a reboot I guess
<superm1> what's wrong with it?
<superm1> Works for Me (TM)
<blkorpheus> the xml for locations is missing
<superm1> so perhaps because i had it working in gutsy
<superm1> and it carried my location over?
<superm1> ah yeah i can't change it
<blkorpheus> yup
<blkorpheus> mine worked in gutsy and in hardy
<blkorpheus> but  there was a gnome-applet update, which killed it
<baalsgate> can someone tell me where to change the default startup user ?
<superm1> mcc can modify that
<superm1> so can gdmsetup
<superm1> or by hand in /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<baalsgate> superml , thats great thanks
<Mr__> anyone here?
<Mr__> ?
<Mr__> ?
<blkorpheus> superm1, nothing broke :)
<frink__> hello
<superm1> blkorpheus, not everything has made it through the NEW queue yet
<frink__> hey superm1 !
<superm1> so i dont think it will be broke yet
<frink__> :)
<superm1> hey frink__
<superm1> how are you?
<superm1> blkorpheus, see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<superm1> and you can see that they are still sitting at the top for a few NEW things
<frink__> I am goood thank, you?
<superm1> frink__, pretty good myself.  i just finished relocating, and have about a week or so off here to relax before I start my job
<frink__> superm1: Cool, where did you move to and.. What job!
<superm1> frink__, so its basically a ton of Ubuntu stuff to catch up on this week :)
<superm1> frink__, i'm in TX now
<superm1> nice and warm here
<frink__> TX. nice
<frink__> bloody freezing here
<frink__> windy
<frink__> raining
<frink__> dark
<superm1> haha
<frink__> wake up and think "why oh why...."
<superm1> my family was telling me that it was around 11F today in the midwest, while i enjoyed 65F :)
<frink__> And add to it, that I paid 104.5p per litre for petrol this morning
<frink__> thats like $2 a liter
<frink__> litre
<frink__> whatever
<superm1> :(
<superm1> well i need to get to bed, its getting lat... er i guess early at this point, yeah bed time for sure
<jarle> superm1: still there?
<blkorpheus> he's sleep
<jarle> blkorpheus: in addition to him and laga, anyone else here involved in building the mythbuntu packages?
<MythbuntuGuest50> hi every whre
<MythbuntuGuest50> where
<MythbuntuGuest50> do you know if this operating system supports win tv hvr 3000 hardware
<MythbuntuGuest50> ?¿
<MythbuntuGuest50> somebody?¿
<MythbuntuGuest50> somebody knows it?¿
<MythbuntuGuest50> ok by thanks for nothing
<MythbuntuGuest50> somebody here
<MythbuntuGuest50> there is a system test posibly i will get involved in the testing hardware compatibility...
<MythbuntuGuest50> nothing to do bye
<rhpot1991_laptop> fine, don't wait for an answer
<blkorpheus> wow
<blkorpheus> must of forgot his meds
<rhpot1991_laptop> he coulda had a much nicer tone too
<rhpot1991_laptop> saying thanks for nothing 2 minutes after asking
<blkorpheus> that helps
<rhpot1991_laptop> there should be a blurb on mythbuntu's irc page about etiquette
<rhpot1991_laptop> wireless AV transmitter on sale here: http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?product_id=58-12335&catalog_name=MCMProducts
<[nrx]> ello
<tgm4883> rhpot1991_laptop, you mean like the blurb on this page?  http://mythbuntu.org/support
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmmm, has that always been there?
<tgm4883> no, i just added it ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh, ok good
<rhpot1991_laptop> you should put something about !ask in there
<ircleuser> hi guys. i'm working on getting mythtv working and i'm hitting a few stumbling blocks. I'm following the guide on the website for installing and I'm at 'connect source to input'. When i hit the scan for channels ( i selected EIT) I'm getting nothing coming back. Can anyone help me please? :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> sorry [nrx] I don't know anything about EIT, you can try #mythtv-users if you don't get any response here after a while
<[nrx]> :(
<astyler> so.. I did a complete fresh install of mythbuntu
<astyler> and whenever I try to select "keys" the frontend crashes
<astyler> anyone know where I can check logs or enable logging?
<tgm4883> astyler, /var/log/mythtv
<tgm4883> there are 2
<astyler> thanks
<tgm4883> although you probably want mythfrontend.log
<astyler> right.
<immensewok> Can anyone offer some advice about setting up an IR blaster?
<astyler> check mailing list
<astyler> there are lots of people who have done and documented it
<astyler> forums as well
<immensewok> i've been digging around with no luck but i'll check the mailing list. Thanks.
<immensewok> In case anyone's feeling generous, I bought a double headed IR blaster from Liebtech and I'm trying to set it up from the Mythbuntu live cd. I can't find my remote model in the drop down list and I'm unsure which kernel modules and drivers I need. Searching for IR blasters turns up tons of stuff but searching for Liebtech turns up nothing.
<astyler> oh
<astyler> why setting it up from the livecd?
<astyler> if its a temp frontend you might have trouble
<astyler> but post-setup and post-updates, you might find better support for it
<immensewok> I suppose that as a linux noob my best (maybe only) tool is erase and reinstall. The whole point of my myth box is to learn more about linux but I'm still a lot more comfortable in a GUI than on the command line. My setup is a combined front and backend.
<rhpot1991_laptop> immensewok: are you actually installing from the live cd, or just trying to run from it?
<immensewok> installing
<[nrx]> i've installed mythbuntu. enabled the restrcited drivers for my ati radeon. The colour depth isn't there though - can anyone tell me how i increase it?
<[nrx]> actually, got a few issue. don't have a mixer control, either
<tgm4883> [nrx], did you run alsamixer from the command line?
<blkorpheus> [nrx], just read the documents for your video card and drivers for linux
<MythbuntuGuest87> laga bist du da, ich habe jetzt die config
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-01
<superm1> blkorpheus, were you talking about the broken weather applet?
<superm1> its part of the clock now from what i just noticed
<superm1> right click your clock and you can check and uncheck to have it show you weather
<blkorpheus> thats different than the weather applet from gnome
<blkorpheus> it still exists, and is now fixed as of today
<blkorpheus> I should not have to click the time, calender, etc, just to see weather, nd thankfully, I don't have to now:)
<blkorpheus> I like the change to the time/calender feature
<blkorpheus> but please don't remove the weather applet
<blkorpheus> sadly, its what pulled me to gnome to begin with
<blkorpheus> lol
<blkorpheus> kweather was a joke by comparison
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well once you check/uncheck the box in the preferences, it shows up in your panel
<superm1> that's all i ever needed from it
<superm1> the temperature
<superm1> anything else i can look out the window and see
<blkorpheus> lol
<superm1> OpenMedia, never got to ask you, did you end up switching?
<OpenMedia> To Mythbuntu?
<OpenMedia> Lab box is running it, but we have big issues with supporting DTT in NZ before we can release.
<OpenMedia> Likely to release on Hardy.
<OpenMedia> superm1: Hows things? I'm at LCA in Melbourne this week
<superm1> OpenMedia, pretty well right now
<superm1> i've just finished moving to TX myself
<superm1> what's LCA?
<tritium> superm1: you did?  You're only one state away now...
<OpenMedia> Linux.Conf.AU
<superm1> tritium, where are you at?
<tritium> superm1: NM
<superm1> ah
<OpenMedia> I had a speaker slot.
<superm1> neat, what about?
<OpenMedia> Currently in Keith Packards Talk on X changes
<OpenMedia> I talked on developing products for Consumers.
<superm1> pretty broad topic
<superm1> go well?
<OpenMedia> http://linux.conf.au/programme/wednesday
<OpenMedia> See session 5
<OpenMedia> Yeah went down well.
<OpenMedia> You can grab an OGG.
<OpenMedia> Take a look at the Wednesday keynote as well
<superm1> how was attendance?  I would imagine with competing to X acceleration that finally works was rough :)
<OpenMedia> There are 700 people at the conference. I got about 70-80
<OpenMedia> possibly a bit more.
<OpenMedia> My miniconf session on Tuesday was about 140 in the same room
<OpenMedia> superm1: I take it that Hardy is keeping you busy
<superm1> yeah about what i would expect for attendance i suppose.
<superm1> OpenMedia, oh yeah it has
<superm1> i was finishing up my last term at the end of last year, so a lot was on hold
<OpenMedia> I was more than happy with my numbers.
<superm1> from now before I start my job i've been doing Ubuntu stuff non stop
<tritium> superm1: were you in Iowa?
<superm1> tritium, yeah I was
<tritium> But you were from the Chicago area, right?
<OpenMedia> So have you started at Dell?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> tritium, ^
<tritium> Oh, Dell?
<superm1> OpenMedia, i don't start until the start of next month
<tritium> Sweet, superm1.  Will you hook up the NM LoCo with an official tour if you can?  :D
<superm1> tritium, maybe some discounts, i dont know about a tour though :)
<tritium> superm1: thanks :)
<superm1> we can come up with some sort of deal, patches for discounts.....
<superm1> hehe
<tritium> Nice!  I definitely intend to order a laptop once they offer preinstalls with 8.04 on them.
<blkorpheus> one problem with myth
<blkorpheus> I have no time to watch all the sheet I record
<tritium> superm1: maybe you can make sure the TV tuners Dell uses in their laptops (and desktops) work with mythtv ;)
<superm1> tritium, well i'll see what influence I have within the company, but you can believe that will be something on my mind either way
<tritium> I'm glad to hear it.  Congratulations on your job!
<superm1> thx :)
<superm1> OpenMedia, you coming to ULive again this year?
<superm1> haha blkorpheus yeah i know that feeling
<blkorpheus> :)
<OpenMedia> superm1: Only if I get a speaker slot at OSCON.
<superm1> OpenMedia, ah yeah.  i'm not sure yet this year for myself either
<superm1> did you submit any proposals?
<superm1> OpenMedia, ah its a little lengthy, i'll have to watch this sometime tomorrow
<OpenMedia> I just need to hit send. I had problems with my login, and I wanted to see how well they went here this week.
<superm1> OpenMedia, as for hardy though, i just switched everything over to trunk yesterday
<superm1> they are freezing upstream in preparation for 0.21 by the end of the week
<superm1> so things will be happening all together very shortly
<OpenMedia> Gotta go.. Session change coming up.
<superm1> okay cu
<mythtv_> hi when my setup launches the application bar of X stays on top , how can i fix this ?
<mythtv_> hello?
<mythtv_> must be sleepy for most part of the channel
<blkorpheus> most channels you just ask your question
<blkorpheus> geez
 * blkorpheus "hello?", wait 2mins and leave..ppl baffle me
<galileo> I may be in the wrong room, so feel free to point me in another direction.  I need some assistance setting up my tuner card.
<martymoose> msg /motd
<Guest18265> hello.
<tom___> is anyone here?
<baal> i have installed myhtbuntu but cant seem to get mythweb is there something i need to do to enable it
<laga> is it installed?
<laga> how do you want to access it?
<baal> lags via a browser is the norm
<laga> well
<laga> and what do you type in your browser?
<baal> laga the ip of the machine
<laga> and what do you get?
<baal> just an apache defaut page
<stowaway2> hey whats a file browser in mythubuntu
<stowaway2> ?
<laga> baal: try <ip>/mythweb
<baal> notfound
<laga> baal: did you replace <ip> with the actual IP address?
<baal> yes of cource
<laga> then mythweb is not installed or not enabled properly
<baal> is there a way to reinstall the mythweb
<laga> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<laga> to reconfigure
<baal> it says "mythweb is broken or not fully installed"
<baal> how do i reinstall that package ?
<laga> sudo aptitude reinstall mythweb
<laga> probably
<baal> ok great mythweb seems to be working but has errors
<baal> Error at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/init.php, line 301:
<baal> unlink(data/cache/9.png) [function.unlink]: Operation not permitted
<baal> any idea what that means ?
<baal> ok thats my fault i havent reset the user and group on the images
<baal> maybe not
<baal> its talking about the channel icons but I cant find any directory structure like its having issues with
<baal> theres no data/cache/9.png
<laga> i'd suggest you purge mythweb, remove anything else that's left including your modifications and reinstall.
<laga> mythweb, that is.
<baal> i might just reboot see if this cache issue can fix it self
<baal> thanks for the help laga much aprecieated !
<laga> :)
<kiwi_uk> Hi all, I'm having trouble finding out how to enable MPEG 2 encoding for Live TV
<kiwi_uk> Myth only has options for RTjpeg and MPEG-4
<laga> there's no such thing unless you use DVB/hardware encoder cards
<kiwi_uk> Oh :(
<kiwi_uk> Well, thanks for answering :)
<kiwi_uk> I'm trying to use a MediaMVP as my front end and it only plays MPEG or MPEG2 you see
<laga> a mediamvp with the original software?
<Shred00> i'm wondering why ubuntu-mythtv-frontend needs gdm
<Shred00> also, wondering what level of lirc support is in mythbuntu currrently?  can the frontend be stopped/started from the remote (i.e. irexec)
<Shred00> i'm trying to decide if i want to "upgrade" my ubuntu custom rolled fe/be to a mythbuntu (proper) system and ubuntu-mythtv-frontend seems to want to add a lot to what is already a working installation for me.
<Shred00> gnome-screensaver... why do i need/want that too?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend does automagic logins and stuff, which is why it requires gdm IIRC
<rhpot1991_laptop> the rest of those are prob gdm requirements
<Shred00> oh my, it seems mythbuntu uses a window manager (openbox) too.  why is a window manager necessary?  mythfrontend is a single X application.  there are no windows that need managing.
<laga> not true
<Shred00> why go through gdm though?  just start X and start mythfrontend on it
<Shred00> laga: what's not true?
<laga> you'll quickly run into focus issues if you use mplayer or xine
<laga> w/o a window manager, that is
<laga> might even happen with po-ups
<laga> pop-ups*
<laga> and we use gdm so the user can swith between different sessions, eg mythtv and gnome
<laga> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend is deprecated in mythbuntu and not used, FYI
<Shred00> why would i use mplayer or xine?
<Shred00> as for popups, i've been running a windowless mythfrontend since 0.18 and not had any popup focus issues.  i even ran mplayer with mythvideo before the internal player was supported with no window manager and never had focus issues
<laga> Shred00: you're lucky then
<laga> anyways.
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga its still used if you built on top of an existing ubuntu system I think
<rhpot1991_laptop> well I still use it at least
<laga> i dont know why you would use mplayer or xine :)
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: i use it, too
<Shred00> different sessions?  this is a standalone pvr!  why would i want to switch anything?
<rhpot1991_laptop> xine works good for dvd/iso playback with menus
<laga> Shred00: dude.
<Shred00> maybe i should start from a different pov.
<laga> Shred00: if you don't like the way we do things and if your current setup is working fine, then don't use mythbuntu
<laga> not everyone has your exact needs and setup
<Shred00> what meta package(s) should i install on a dedicated standalone FE/BE machine to make it a bona fide mythbuntu system?
<Daviey> Many people have had focus issues, hence our current design
<laga> people might want to use mplayer or xine for exotic formats
<laga> Shred00: mythbuntu-desktop
<laga> Shred00: that'll give you even more dependencies
<Shred00> laga: sorry, don't mean to bash.  trying to be constructive.  apologies for not coming across that way.
<laga> Shred00: you're right about gdm, though, it slows down booting by a few seconds. shouldn't be too much
<laga> Shred00: yeah, sorry, i'm being a bit on the edge today
<laga> Shred00: ubuntu-mythtv-frontend is the old way of doing thing. openbox is a minimal window manager and shouldn't hurt.
<Shred00> mythbuntu-desktop?  is that really for a standalone pvr?  the name hints that it's a for a login-to-a-desktop-and-also-use-mythfrontend type of set up.
<laga> Shred00: mythbuntu-desktop is a meta package that will pull in gdm and our configuration app, mythbuntu-desktop
<Shred00> i don't see mythbuntu-desktop in the Packages file
<laga> Shred00: are you running gutsy?
<Shred00> for gutsy anyway
<Shred00> http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<laga> Shred00: it's in universe or multiverse
<laga> oh.
<laga> those builds
<laga> yes, it's in the multiverse or universe section of the main mirrors
<Shred00> ahh.  is in my apt cache though
<Shred00> ahhh.  got it.
<laga> Shred00: maybe you want to go to www.mythbuntu.org and look at some screenshots. that'll clarify what mythbuntu-desktop is going to give you
<laga> eg a light-weight xfce desktop and mythbuntu-control-centre.
<Daviey> It used to be an even lighter vm, but demand wanted xfce
<laga> makes things easier even for hardcore mythtv users. unless you need total control, but there have to be trade-offs when doing a ready-made mythtv distro
<laga> Daviey: i don't mind xfce that much
<laga> it justs means i won't upgrade my frontends which are low on memory
<Shred00> i wonder if the use of a WM can be made easily optional
<Daviey> Shred00: do you use framebuffer with myth?
<Shred00> Daviey: no, X on an nvidia 5200.  i'd love to use a direct framebuffer and kick X but myth just don't do that
<Daviey> it _can_ do that
<laga> Shred00: not with mythbuntu-desktop. ubuntu-mythtv-frontend: maybe.
<Shred00> i used to do that with directfb and that other pvr project
<laga> freevo
<laga> :)
<Shred00> yeah
<Shred00> how can you get myth on a framebuffer?
<laga> directfb
<Daviey> Shred00: spend a weekend getting directfb to work
<laga> you'll have to build it yourself.
<Shred00> 'cause really, X is waaaaay overkill for a set-top-box
<laga> Daviey: i spent two weeks
<Daviey> heh
 * laga does not recommend mythtv with directfb.
<Shred00> and what toolkits sit between myth and the framebuffer?
<laga> directfb and qt embedded.
<Shred00> afaik qt doesn't support directfb
<Shred00> ahhh.  embedded
<Shred00> i tried that when i came over from freevo
<Shred00> was a lot of pain back then.  around myth 0.18 days iirc
<Shred00> i have a g400 which directfb has amazing support for
<Shred00> the tv-out is impeccable.
<Shred00> supports real interlace, unlike the nvidia 5200
<laga> got one, too.
<laga> tv-out is awesome, even over composite
<Shred00> laga: indeed.  did you build .debs or did you do a much of make installs?
<laga> it was three years ago. i don't use it anymore
<laga> never got it working right
<Shred00> oh.  lol.  i thought you were talking about a recent, good, experience
<laga> the directfb code is mostly unmaintained, too
<laga> no
<laga> mplayer worked well :)
<Shred00> really?  it was pretty well maintained a few years ago when i was using it.
<laga> in mythtv?
<Shred00> laga: no, with freevo
<Shred00> oh.  i misuderstood
<laga> never tried it with freevo :)
<laga> heh
<Shred00> you mean the myth directfb code
<laga> yes
<Shred00> i thought you meant directfb itself
<Shred00> i'd love to see a more lightweight meta package that dispenses with gdm and gnome-screensaver, powers mythfrontend from the power button on the remote and boots directly to a running mythfrontend.
<Shred00> i suppose even better would be to make the use of a WM and gdm optional in mcc.
<laga> gdm: maybe
<laga> WM: not gonna happen
<laga> at least i won't do it
<laga> gnome-screensaver is kinda important, too.
<Shred00> perhaps even make the option of a WM "hidden" in that it is (de-)selected automatically based on whether mplayer or xine (or any other applications) are being configured
<Shred00> why is g-s important?
<laga> burn-in on plasmas etc. we patched mythtv to support gnome-screensaver instead of xscreensaver.
<laga> WM: it's not gonna happen. mythbuntu uses a complete desktop environment which won't work without a WM
<Shred00> interestingly though, my FE machine actually "blacks" out after inactivity which of course saves the screen.
<Daviey> Shred00: I really don't think mythbuntu is suitable for you
<laga> mythbuntu is not a set top box :)
<Shred00> Daviey: why not?  all i want is a "no-frills" ubuntu myth machine
<Shred00> the mcc is nice.
<Daviey> Shred00: you seem unhappy with every aspect so far :)
<Shred00> what makes mythbuntu so well poised to be a no-frills installation is that doing less is a lot easier than doing more.  :-)
<laga> because mythbuntu is not a "no-frills" ubuntu mythtv machine
<laga> Shred00: you want to remove gnome-screensaver and the WM. those are pretty essential to a mythbuntu box
<Shred00> laga: i agree completely with you on g-s iff X didn't have it's own built-in "don't burn the screen" mode which seems to work just fine.  and really, in the case where you run no other apps but the mythfrontend, i don't see why a WM is necessary.
<Shred00> i'm just trying to reduce bloat a bit for lower end systems.  i run myth on an athlon 800, and that's a recent upgrade from the PIII i used to run it on.  sadly it has 512MB in it.  that's overkill for what should be an STB.
<laga> um
<laga> ok
<laga> let's try it again.
<laga> mythbuntu is not a STB.
<laga> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Window_Managers
<Shred00> laga: yeah
<laga> Shred00: you obviously want a STB
<laga> Shred00: mythbuntu is not a STB
<laga> can you see a pattern there? :)
<laga> mythbuntu implies: desktop environment. no DE without a WM.
<Shred00> why does mythbuntu imply desktop?
<laga> Shred00: ubuntu-mythtv-frontend could be tailored to your needs.
<laga> Shred00: because we did it that way.
<Shred00> regarding the myth wiki Window_Managers link you sent... the first paragraph says it all
<laga> sigh.
<laga> i give up
<laga> you refuse to understand
<Shred00> wow.  that was mature.
<Shred00> i'm simply trying to expand the functionality of mythbuntu
<Shred00> i don't refuse to understand what laga was saying.  i'm simply trying to expand on what mythbuntu has been so far.
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythbuntu is meant for people who want to throw a cd in their computer install and have a working mythtv box without needing to configure everything by hand, you should just do it yourself if you want it that customized
<Shred00> rhpot1991_laptop: i agree exactly with your first statement.  nothing about that statement implies that you need gdm, gnome-screensaver, a window manager, etc.
<Shred00> what laga describes sounds more like it's meant for people who want a mythtv box with all sort of other "desktop switching" stuff too.
<rhpot1991_laptop> its what users want, has developed into that over time
<rhpot1991_laptop> a bit late to go back and change all that now
<Shred00> more like what i have in the bedroom than the living room.  bedroom is a desktop pc with e-mail, browsing, etc. and is also a myth FE.  living room is a FE only
<rhpot1991_laptop> if it was your way then it would be a pain for me to go and use xine or mplayer for my movies
<Shred00> rhpot1991_laptop: ahhh.  but i don't think there is any need to "go back" and undo anything.  nothing that has be done so far precludes the "dedicated FE" type set up
<Shred00> rhpot1991_laptop: indeed, i'm not looking to make that any more difficult.  i just want to reduce the bloat for those who don't want any of that.
<Shred00> if users want to switch to a desktop, i don't want to prevent that, nor do i want to prevent using xine or mplayer.  i just want them all to be choices and the required extra bloat needed to support them only added if they make those choices.
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats beyond most users, so its easier for you to just go and do that for your box on your own
<Shred00> clicking checkboxes is beyond most users?  you must have had to choose to use xine or mplayer didn't you?
<rhpot1991_laptop> well its meant for an average user, so its a lot easier to have it ready to add xine to than have to instruct them as to how to do so in a more complicated process at a later point
<rhpot1991_laptop> I don't understand why you don't just go make your setup how you want it, instead of complaining how mythbuntu does it in here?
<Shred00> ahhh.  perhaps that's where the confusion is coming from. i think what i propose is more behind the scenes stuff
<Shred00> i don't think the user should have to choose whether to use a wm or gdm, etc.  the users choices to use xine or mplayer or have a switchable desktop, etc. should make those choices for them.
<Shred00> sure, i could just make some changes, but i'm trying to contribute.  i am sure i'm not the first person to want a strictly-stb type of ubuntu based mythbox and probably won't be the last.  i'm just trying to make it easier for the next guy.
<rhpot1991_laptop> the problem with that methodology is its a lot harder for them to add xine support at a later point to their system
<rhpot1991_laptop> if someone shows up in here and says "my dvd menus don't work"
<rhpot1991_laptop> I am gonna point them at a wiki for how to setup xine in mythvideo
<rhpot1991_laptop> with your method then I have to get them a working WM first, or some other way of controlling xine properly
<rhpot1991_laptop> its really a case of supply and demand, what you want has a lower demand, so you get a WM if you use mythbuntu
<Shred00> ahhh.  i would see a choice to use xine as an mcc thing, that then configured a wm for them as well as configuring myth to use xine.
<jawil> any reason why I can't download the Mythbuntu iso or the torrent from the website?
<superm1> jawil, of 7.10?
<superm1> not working?
<jawil> yeah
<superm1> that's not good.
<jawil> none of the links of the downloads page work for me
<superm1> try a second time and you should be given another mirror
<superm1> do you know which one wasn't working?
<superm1> yeah works for me (tm)
<jawil> I get to here: http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso and nothing happens, blank page...
<superm1> turn off adblock plus if you've got it on
<superm1> it may filter the javascript
<jawil> there we go
<jawil> NoScript was the problem
<superm1> maybe a warning is appropriate on that page
<superm1> i'll add one in
<jawil> for some reason google-analytics.com is necessary...
<superm1> yes
<superm1> we need to track bandwidth usage on the mirrors
<jawil> because mythbuntu.org was already allowed
<jawil> oh, ok gotchya
<superm1> that's how we do our load balancing
<jawil> I'm a security freak, so don't like tracking ;)
<jawil> but that makes sense
<superm1> there we go added a warning
<MythbuntuGuest93> Hi, I just got an HD Cable box and I was wondering how to configure the firewire to record the content off of the box.
<MythbuntuGuest93> is the info in the manual?
<jawil> looks good
<superm1> there's a howto on help.ubuntu.com
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire?highlight=%28firewire%29
<MythbuntuGuest93> thanks superm1, i'll take a read.  Is there anyway to tell if your firewire port is disabled before you configure everything?
<superm1> yeah but it depends on the cable box
<superm1> most motorola ones you can hit the power button (to turn it off ), followed by select/ok
<superm1> on the remote
<superm1> and then its in one of the menus that show up
<MythbuntuGuest93> i have comcast with a motorola DCH 3200
<superm1> other cable boxes you'll have to Google
<MythbuntuGuest93> the online documentation is only for the Motorola DCT-62xx and Scientific Atlanta SA3250HD/SA4200HD
<MythbuntuGuest93> can i use the same information for the DCH 3200?
<superm1> most likely yeah
<MythbuntuGuest93> ok, sweet, thanks for the info.
<jawil> damn, I'm going to have to use ndiswrapper for my wireless card, how depressing
<superm1> well at least functional though
<jawil> true
<MythbuntuGuest93> superm1; right now i have a SD lineup that I use with my pvr-500 connection.  Should i make a new lineup, that has all the channels for the STB?  or should i just add it to the existing old one?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest93, before doing anything with a line up, see if it works
<superm1> just set it to "no lineup"
<superm1> you will eventually need another one though
<MythbuntuGuest93> k. thanks
<MythbuntuGuest64> hello i want to know how shutdown the pc with the remote control
<Shred00> MythbuntuGuest64: the whole PC or the mythfrontend?
<superm1> autogen
<superm1> oops my bad, wrong window
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest64, there is a thread on the forums that talks about it i believe
<MythbuntuGuest64> in with forum?
<MythbuntuGuest64> where is the dorum? i mean
<superm1> see /t
<superm1> mythbuntu.org/support has a link to the forums
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest64: Use the thread for guidance, otherwise you'll need to SUID "halt" (ie, allow any user to exec a command root normally needs to execute), then have lirc execute halt
<MythbuntuGuest64> ok thanks i search fr it
<Shred00> MythbuntuGuest64: the tool you want is irexec.  i'd be interested in seeing how/if mythbuntu use it
<superm1> Shred00, there is nothing that we have automated for it, but some users have written a howto
<Shred00> superm1: ahhh.  i'd like to see irexec used in mythbunutu, and perhaps configurable to either restart the whole machine or mythfrontend
<Shred00> i use it for the latter quite successfully, but i don't have the whole mythbuntu desktop stuff on my FE
<Shred00> i launch X and then put mythfrontend directly on top of that.  nothing else.
<superm1> well our scripts do check for irexec in lircrc
<superm1> if it is mentioned in there, irexec -d gets started
<superm1> so it would just be a matter of properly adding support to mythbuntu lirc generator
<superm1> which can be feasibly done
<Shred00> so irexec just calls a script that checks if mythfrontend is running and stops it if it is and starts it if it's not
<superm1> well what irexec does is configured in your lircrc
<Shred00> superm1: which package does the script that does that checking live in?
<superm1> but to at least start the daemon is automatically done
<Shred00> i'd like to inherit that start daemon from mythbuntu
<superm1> mythbuntu-default-settings
<Shred00> superm1: thanx!
<superm1> Shred00, if you have any improvements to it, i'm very open to patches
<superm1> just let me know
<Shred00> ugh.  depends on xfce4-utils
<superm1> its the xfce4 session startup script
<superm1> *we use xfce4 for a balance with usability to people and lightweight)
<Shred00> yeah, this goes back to the earlier discussion of wm or no-wm
<superm1> ah.
<superm1> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend (the even more lightweight  and less usable route) has a similar way of starting irexec
<Shred00> (without having looked at the mythbuntu-default-settings package) would you be open to separating out the lirc bits and depending on a new package?  i don't think ubuntu-proper's lirc package(s) have irexec support
<Shred00> i understand ubuntu-mythtv-frontend is deprecated
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> the lirc packages are where irexec comes from
<superm1> this is just a way of starting it for the user at login
<Shred00> do you repackage the lirc packages in any way or use them from ubuntu as is?
<superm1> the same packages are used for both
<superm1> i've improved the lirc packages in the interest of ubuntu and mythbuntu
<Daviey> Which is the ethos of the mythbuntu project :)
<Shred00> nice.
<Shred00> i do see that the lirc startup script does start irexec
<Shred00> yes, i like that goal
<Cygnet> I just moved, and now I'm only getting static on my mythtv box (cable is on and working, and I had the mythtv box working in a different apartment in the same building)
<Cygnet> I've tried switching out the coax cable I'm using, and restarting mythtv
<LT_Tuvok> Possible that wall outlet is damaged
<Cygnet> I have a TV and a cable modem plugged into the same outlet (with splitters) and they both work
<LT_Tuvok> splitters degrade the signal, perhaps try another outlet?
<LT_Tuvok> depends how many times its split of course
<Cygnet> we only have the one cable jack, unfortunately
<Cygnet> I'll try plugging it in directly to the jack and see if that works
<Cygnet> that will take me offline, so brb :p
<LT_Tuvok> I await the results
<LT_Tuvok> understood
<Cygnet> no joy, I get noisy static instead of silent static :p
<Cygnet> (well, I guess that would be partial joy)
<Shred00> Cygnet: have you tried simply moving the coax cable from your mythbox to a tv to "see" for yourself what the tuner in the mythbox is seeing?
<Cygnet> I did try switching the cables for the TV and the mythbox to see if the cable was bad, but I'll try switching the cable again
<Shred00> Cygnet: no, i don't mean swapping cables.  i mean taking the connection off the tuner and moving it to the tv.  so that the tv is exactly where the myth tuner was in the cable equation
<Cygnet> I just did that
<Shred00> did the tv see snow?
<Cygnet> I had only been looking at the one channel on the TV, I just tried channel surfing and got a whole lot of nothing
<Cygnet> so looks like the problem is with the cable
<Shred00> or jack, or anything downstream from the tv
<Cygnet> I'm going to try plugging the tv in directly to the wall, I might go offline
<Cygnet> TV still gets nothing
<Cygnet> we just moved in and we had trouble getting the (cable) internet turned on, so we may be having problems with the cable TV too :p
<Cygnet> well, I'm off -- thanks for your help, guys.
<LT_Tuvok> illogical
<astyler> how would I unstinstall mythtv?
<astyler> sudo apt-get remove  mythtv did something, but I can still run mythtv
<LT_Tuvok> RTDP
<LT_Tuvok> Read the documentation please
<LT_Tuvok> there have been hard work to comppile documentation, that some don't bother to read
<LT_Tuvok> most curious
<LT_Tuvok> more than likely a FAQ
<LT_Tuvok> but at the elast, you should know how to install and remove software
<superm1> astyler, apt-get remove mythtv-*
<superm1> will take it all out
<astyler> thanks superm1
<astyler> couldn't find anything in the documentation
<stowaway2> hello.. I dont suppose there is some sort of device manager program i can install for ubuntu ?
<Stowaway> cant seem to get my damn dvico dvb tuner to work
<superm1> best to check dmesg and see if its just missing firmware
<superm1> or if there are any drivers loading for it whatsoever
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-02
<Stowaway> is there a filemanger in mythbuntu?
<superm1> Thunar
<Stowaway> cheers
<stowaway2> hello. im still trying to get my divco dvb tuner to work.. I THINK  its firmware/drivers are install properly, coz /dev/dvb is populated by adapter0 and also i get this :
<stowaway2> michael@mediacentre:/dev/dvb$ dmesg | grep dvb
<stowaway2> [   31.481237] cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded
<stowaway2> [   31.481241] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared
<stowaway2> but it cant bind in kaffine player. and cant open card in myth tv :(
<superm1> look at more of dmesg
<superm1> can you pastebin the whole thing
<superm1> it will talk about the firmware in there
<Daviey> superm1: i told stowaway about Thunar hours ago in #mythtv-users
<Daviey> :S
<superm1> Daviey, you hide in that bullpit?
<Daviey> :O
<Daviey> superm1: where else on freenode can you go to bully noobs.
<superm1> #ubuntu?
<Daviey> heh
<foxbuntu> #noobs?
<Daviey> And on that note, i should go to bed.  Catch you tommorrow chaps
<superm1> night
<skippy> I'm having a devil of a time getting my Mac Mini remote to work with Mythbuntu.
<superm1> you need to see the right /dev/input/eventX device
<superm1> in lircd.conf
<superm1> that's not automatic unfortunatley
<superm1> unfortunately even
<skippy> it's /dev/input/event1 currently.   `irw` never shows anything; but irrecord was able to create a conf file.
<skippy> If I try to map a key using the Myth key editor, it always tells me "unknown key"
<superm1> there is a conf out there already
<superm1> in /usr/share/lirc
<superm1> for apple remotes
<superm1> try using that one
<superm1> copy it your /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1> restart lirc
<superm1> and try irw
<skippy> no joy.  :(
<superm1> and you are using the right driver?
<Cygnet> evening everyone, I've got the cable problem sorted
<skippy> superm1, macmini
<skippy> DRIVER="macmini"
<skippy> DEVICE="/dev/input/event1"
<superm1> yeah that sounds right
<Cygnet> now I've got another problem where TV listings keep getting the channels mixed up (e.g. it shows a Mythbusters marathon on channel 48 which is the Discovery Channel in Chicago, but here it's 55)
<skippy> superm1, i can `sudo cat /dev/input/event1` and see stuff when I press the remote buttons.
<skippy> but lircd doesn't seem to be seeing them.
<superm1> Cygnet, sounds like you grabbed the wrong channel line up
<superm1> in some areas of chicagoland there are like 4 or 5 lineups available to each area
<Cygnet> I moved from Chicagoland to the Twin Cities
<superm1> eg where i came from, i got lake zurich, arlington heights, highland park, and vernon hills line ups
<Cygnet> it's still showing Chicago stuff in the lineups though
<superm1> go and delete all the channels and refetch the channel listing
<superm1> or even better delete the video source
<superm1> and create a new one
<Cygnet> I switched the lineup in schedulesdirect and in the settings to twin cities and refetched all the channels
<Cygnet> will making a new video source make it start from scratch on the channel lineups?
<Cygnet> I may try that
<superm1> yeah just delete all the channels first
<superm1> and that should work out right
<Cygnet> all right
<superm1> what was with the static earlier?
<Cygnet> it was a problem with our cable subscription
<Cygnet> we had full basic cable before (by accident, actually) and when we moved we started getting only the 20 or so channels that we were paying for :p
<superm1> ah
<Cygnet> hooray, I've got the new video source set up and refetched the channels and now all the shows are on the right channels
<squish102> anyone use a dlink dsm-320 here as a frontend?
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I'm having really painful issues with lirc. :o  If I do "ln -s /dev/lirc0 /dev/lirc" and then run it as root lircd works, but even after that if I try to run as a normal user I get: lircd: can't open or create /var/run/lircd.pid, can someone help me figure out why?
<darkfrog> if I try to run the "lirc" service it starts, but then crashes when I run irw and outputs to the syslog: Feb  1 20:07:23 myth lircd-0.8.2[6404]: couldn't find a compatible USB device
<darkfrog> anyone actually away here? ;)
<superm1> dont do that
<superm1> with the symlinks
<superm1> you want things to startup via the init script
<darkfrog> superm1, but it refuses to...
<darkfrog> superm1, not sure what else I can do
<superm1> well then you have something configured wrong somewhere
<superm1> did you mis-list your modules in hardware.conf?
<darkfrog> superm1, could be...
<superm1> well pastebin your hardware.conf
<darkfrog> superm1, I have an ATI Remote Wonder II
<superm1> yeah seems some people have had trouble with those in gutsy
<darkfrog> superm1, should I be running with userspace or kernel driver?
<superm1> that's up to you
<superm1> people have mixed luck
<darkfrog> superm1, what reasons should I choose one over another?
<superm1> different responsiveness i'd guess
<superm1> i dont have one of these remotes myself
<superm1> so i haven't compared
<darkfrog> http://pastebin.com/m5dc26b29
<superm1> okay so when you are using the userspace driver, you shouldnt be having any /dev/lirc0
<superm1> so the fact that you are forcing LIRCD_ARGS
<superm1> is throwing it
<superm1> those are automatically populated by the init script when necessary
<darkfrog> so comment out the DEVICE line?
<darkfrog> or comment out LIRCD_ARGS?
<superm1> comment out LIRCD_ARGS
<superm1> and also you should have no lirc modules loaded right now
<superm1> make sure that none are
<superm1> if you have a /dev/lirc0, something is loaded
<darkfrog> There is a /dev/lirc0 and a /dev/lircd
<superm1> well unload any lirc_* modules then
<darkfrog> how?
<superm1> lsmod | grep lirc
<superm1> to find out which are loaded
<superm1> and then sudo rmmod MODULE
<superm1> to unload one
<darkfrog> unloaded lirc_atiusb and lirc_dev...assuming I shouldn't unload usbcore. :o
<darkfrog> what now?
<superm1> try to restart the init script
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<darkfrog> done
<darkfrog> stopped lircmd lircd, started lircd
<superm1> so see if its still running
<superm1> and then try irw
<darkfrog> ps -e | grep lirc found lircd
<darkfrog> I invoke irw and it immediately returns
<darkfrog> syslog says: Feb  1 20:41:45 myth lircd-0.8.2[6448]: couldn't find a compatible USB device
<superm1> check if you have any other ati modules loaded
<superm1> if not, switch to the kernel module driver in mcc
<darkfrog> ati_remote2 is loaded
<superm1> take that out
<darkfrog> done
<superm1> restart lirc and try again
<darkfrog> k
<darkfrog> same
<superm1> okay so switch to the kernel driver and try it with that
<superm1> mcc will handle the modifications to your hardare.conf for you
<darkfrog> how do I do that?  I had used the Mythbuntu Control Center previously
<darkfrog> gotcha
<superm1> yeah that's what mcc stands for
<darkfrog> brb
<darkfrog> now what?
<superm1> well once you do that, check what modules are loaded again
<superm1> and you should have the lirc_ ones
<superm1> which is okay
<superm1> so try irw
<darkfrog> I rebooted...is that alright?
<superm1> well not necessarily
<superm1> check and see if that atiremote2 one came back
<superm1> if it did that will need to be blacklisted (and where the trouble from the start likely was)
<darkfrog> I have ati_remote2, lirc_atiusb, and lirc_dev
<superm1> unload them all
<superm1> and then restart lirc with the init script
<superm1> lirc_atiusb should get loaded again
<darkfrog> it says lirc_atiusb is in use
<darkfrog> okay, now lirc_atiusb and lirc_dev came back up
<darkfrog> irw?
<darkfrog> I run irw but no information is feeding to the screen from my remote
<superm1> ywah
<superm1> but irw didn't die
<darkfrog> no
<superm1> okay well that's a good sign
<superm1> dmesg look nice too now?
<darkfrog> originally though if I were to create a symbolic link to /dev/lirc and run lircd as root irw would work and actually output stuff...
<superm1> okay, lets see the new hardware.conf then
<superm1> see if anything else stands out in it
<darkfrog> http://pastebin.com/m116f2041
<superm1> okay that looks correct
<superm1> lircd should be running as root right now
<superm1> if you check the process listing
<superm1> can you see the command that it was launched with right now?
<darkfrog> how do I get the extra info in ps?
<superm1> i usually do something like
<superm1> ps aux | grep lirc
<darkfrog> I get back: root      6374  0.0  0.0  15928   696 ?        Ss   20:49   0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0
<superm1> yeah so running as root
<superm1> and pointing to the device file /dev/lirc0
<darkfrog> there is a /dev/lirc0 now
<superm1> okay perhaps can you sudo cat /dev/lirc0
<superm1> and press some buttons
<superm1> and see if you get output in the terminal?
<darkfrog> cat: /dev/lirc0: Invalid argument
<superm1> what's dmesg say about anything lirc'y
<darkfrog> http://pastebin.com/m3f1cc2b2
<superm1> well that all looks right
<superm1> try to irrecord
<darkfrog> irrecord: could not get file information for /dev/lirc
<darkfrog> irrecord: default_init(): No such file or directory
<darkfrog> irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<darkfrog> oops...sorry
<superm1> irrecord -d /dev/lirc0
<superm1> you'll need to do
<superm1> the default device is not /dev/lirc0
<darkfrog> that seems to have worked...
<darkfrog> I had to run irrecord as root though
<superm1> okay well this being the case, bad lircd.conf possibly?
<darkfrog> I have a backup from a working one I had before.
<darkfrog> you were right
<darkfrog> I swapped out and it works now
<superm1> okay so blacklist that atiremote2 module
<superm1> file a bug against lirc
<superm1> saying that module needs to be blacklisted
<superm1> lirc in ubuntu that is
<superm1> make sure you indicate that you are using gutsy
<superm1> also post your two lircd.conf's
<superm1> the functional one and non functional one
<superm1> so those can get sorted out too
<darkfrog> superm1, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - add "blacklist ati_remote2"?
<superm1> that sounds right, but i don't remember offhand
<darkfrog> superm1, I created the lircd.conf file that worked...I used irrecord
<darkfrog> good thing I kept it. :)
<superm1> that's interesting that you had to though
<darkfrog> indeed
<superm1> the lircd.conf that is included came from upstream
<superm1> so it should have been okay
<darkfrog> so everything should work when I reboot?
<superm1> well you tell me :)
<darkfrog> trying now. :)
<darkfrog> In comparison to Mythdora, I love Mythbuntu, but there's still a LONG way it has to go.
<superm1> darkfrog, well please file bugs with anything you catch
<superm1> too many people go on the forums, say something doesn't work, and it gets lost :)
<darkfrog> aha!
<darkfrog> it works. :)
<superm1> wonderful
<superm1> if you can, at some point before hardy gets released, around beta/rc time - can you test again with hardy?
<superm1> its good to have people with test hardware to verify these sorts of things
<darkfrog> Thanks so much...you saved me a lot of headache and some frustrating glances from my wife. :-p
<darkfrog> Test with Mythbuntu hardy?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> in about a month or two
<superm1> you should be able to check just off the live disk then
<superm1> without needing to sacrafice your install
<darkfrog> yeah, I can do that
<superm1> sacrafice even
<superm1> sacrifice
<darkfrog> hehe
<darkfrog> Well, I'm a programmer, so if you ever need anything programming-wise just let me know...I'd love to be able to repay the debt I owe you. ;)
<superm1> darkfrog, what's your language of choice?
<darkfrog> superm1, Java
<darkfrog> superm1, I wrote this: http://jseamless.org
<darkfrog> superm1, but I know MANY languages
<superm1> neat
<superm1> darkfrog, well we can definitely use help.  the best thing will be to sit down at some point and look at our open blueprints
<superm1> and see what appeals to you to write
<superm1> or if you have any of your own ideas, we're very open
<darkfrog> I do like the way the installation and MCC works, but the fact that it is designed as a normal application window is somewhat strange I think.
<superm1> well eventually there will be an effort to convert it to libmythui
<superm1> to have it part of mythfrontend
<darkfrog> MythTV is designed with the idea in mind that it's likely running on a tv and certain assertions are made about how text should be displayed...normal applications don't make those assertions
<superm1> but that's some time out
<superm1> do agree with you there though
<darkfrog> Also, adding functionality to a web-based mcc would be useful as well
<superm1> its just that python code is like talking english.  you can write an entire fully functional app in a few hours
<superm1> whereas writing it in libmythui, that would be a bit more involved - since having to learn the API that libmythui is using, and a lot of C callbacks
<superm1> for things that are already handled with nice libraries in python
<darkfrog> yeah, but the problem with Python is that it has similarities to Perl (granted not as bad), but it's something of a "write-only" language. ;)
<darkfrog> maintainability is difficult with complex python projects
<superm1> yeah i've noticed that about mcc
<superm1> and started to abstract it some more
<superm1> so as to not break it by so easily
<darkfrog> the biggest complaint I've had with Mythbuntu is the remote functionality...everything else has been moderately smooth for me.
<darkfrog> Except I had to run the install through safe-mode
<superm1> yeah that's a problem for some people, but not anything that we can directly handle here
<superm1> more of an upstream xorg issue there
<superm1> the remote stuff has changed significantly already for hardy
<superm1> its possible i already resolved your issue, but i have done so much this cycle, i forget a lot of the code i've written :)
<darkfrog> I noticed...I installed a few months ago and then rebuilt a CD for AMD64 and it was different, then I updated as soon as I installed and it was again different. :o
<darkfrog> that was another thing
<superm1> here's what the lirc pages are looking like in hardy: http://mythbuntu.org/image/tid/8
<darkfrog> when I first installed it let me choose "Other" (or something similar), but after updating that option was gone.
<superm1> you're on gutsy still right?
<darkfrog> That was an awesome feature...it let me explicitly choose each aspect
<darkfrog> 7.10, yeah
<superm1> okay good
<superm1> yeah that other is back in hardy
<superm1> as "Custom"
<superm1> there was a lot of bugs with letting people customize stuff like that too much in ubiquity
<superm1> which is why it was disabled for mcc
<darkfrog> What would be great is a "Remote Wizard" that would take you through the process of either detecting or at least letting you try different remote drivers without having to do it manually.
<superm1> well that, and a way to easily customize buttons via a gui
<superm1> both specs, but more involved than initially expected :)
<darkfrog> the wizard functionality would be involved, but I can't imagine it would be that complex
<superm1> well actually again with hardy changes to lirc, it is a lot more feasible
<darkfrog> it would be a life saver for people like me that were inches away from blowing it away and installing Fedora 8. :o
<superm1> :)
<darkfrog> seriously if you hadn't chimed in tonight I would probably be installing Fedora 8 right now
<superm1> well how is the responsiveness with the kernel mode driver?
<superm1> maybe just wiping the userspace one is an idea
<superm1> to avoid the confusion
<darkfrog> since I created my own lircd.conf the buttons don't work on MythTV, I'm going to write them by hand
<darkfrog> so I can't really test yet
<superm1> well -
<darkfrog> I just wish I could use the built-in kernel module for my remote.
<superm1> if you selected your button names to previously used names in the lircd.conf's
<darkfrog> Most buttons work and I can even use it as a mouse...it just sucks that it doesn't capture several of the buttons.
<superm1> the generate dynamic button mappings option
<darkfrog> I didn't. :)
<superm1> in mcc will generate lircrc's
<superm1> oh nvm then :)
<darkfrog> I planned to create a new one by handle anyway...too many buttons and I have very specific intentions for each one. :o
<darkfrog> handle = hand
<darkfrog> anyway...thanks again for your help.
<darkfrog> I'm going to head to bed and probably work on writing out the control mappings in the morning. :)
<superm1> okay great
<superm1> night
<ryansmith> I tried using the setup dialog for Mythbuntu and now Gnome's login manager won't boot. Does anyone know what's going on?
<ryansmith> fireb0x
<fireb0x> yiz0
<fireb0x> my gdm is t3h died
<famicon> its cuz u is gay
<fireb0x> :(
<famicon> it h8s u
<fireb0x> oh noez. i am epic fail
<timrit> hello. i have installed mythbuntu and i can get everything working except i cannot figure out how to make the mythbackend start automatically. Can anyone please help.
<timrit> If I manually start mythbackend the system works fine. I currently have it running in a screen session.
<Newy11> hi guys was just woundering if anyone could help me, i installed mythbuntu but cant seem to detect my VisionPlus DVB-T card. i tried mythdora before and it found it automaticly but i would much rather use mythbuntu. any thoughts?
<Newyboy> hey all
<fatejudger> I just installed a PVR-350 and after configuring the backend, I can't seem to watch tv on the frontend
<fatejudger> it just gives me a black screen, then times out
<fatejudger> at which point it goes back to the main menu
<fatejudger> any suggestions?
<superm1> Newy11, take a look and see if its just missing firmware
<superm1> dmesg will tell you a lot
<Newy11> ok cheers for the reply ;) sorry im total noob when it comes to linux do i just type dmesg in a terminal?
<superm1> Newy11, yeah
<Newy11> ok done that but not sure what im looking for. sorry for being noob :P
<superm1> if you can pastebin the contents of it
<superm1> i can help you look through it
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Newy11> newy11@mythtv-server:/$ dmesg
<Newy11> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 (Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.46-generic)
<Newy11> [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)
<Newy11> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
<Newy11> [    0.000000] 127MB HIGHMEM available.
<Newy11> [    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.
<Newy11> [    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at 000fbc70
<Newy11> [    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262128) 0 entries of 256 used
<Newy11> [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   262128
<Newy11> [    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges
<Newy11> [    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   262128
<Newy11> [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262128
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap
<Newy11> [    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 32497 pages, LIFO batch:7
<Newy11> [    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xC00FAA60 checksum 0
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FAA60, 0014 (r0 AMI   )
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFF0000, 002C (r1 AMIINT SiS740XX     1000 MSFT  100000B)
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFF0030, 0081 (r1 AMIINT SiS740XX       11 MSFT  100000B)
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFF0120, 3300 (r1    SiS      746      100 MSFT  100000D)
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFF8000, 0040
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3FFF00C0, 005A (r1 AMIINT SiS740XX     1000 MSFT  100000B)
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808
<superm1> pastebin dude
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
<Newy11> [    0.000000] Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
<Newy11> [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
<Newy11> [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
<superm1> can you pastebin that instead of flooding?
<Newy11> yeah sorry i didnt mean to paste it in there :(
<Newy11> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54436/
<Newy11> anything u can see that maybe making it not show up in the mythTV setup?
<superm1> does this card do both analog and digital?
<superm1> it looks like the digital frontend for it is fully recognized and setup
<Newy11> im not 100% sure if it does both
<Newy11> im just googleing atm to see if it does
<superm1> well minimally it looks like it does digital
<superm1> and that its working as expected
<superm1> what happens when you configure it as a dvb device in mythtv-setup?
<Newy11> says could not open
<superm1> did you try after you rebooted?
<superm1> after install that is?
<superm1> i've heard of some chaps that can't do some tuner stuff until after the reboot
<Newy11> yeah i did a install but i rebooted it a min ago and it actually has come up now ;) cheers heaps for your help
<superm1> great :)
<Newy11> now i just have to get my head around installing Shepherd as im a aussie user
<superm1> well if you get a good understanding of it and want to get some automation wrapped around it, we're open to patches :)
<Newy11> great sounds awesome, thanks heaps again ;)
<superm1> best of luck
<Newy11> hey all, i was just trying to install Shepherd as i am a AUS user and i was trying to install perl dependencies using the cpan command and it wants me to setup cpan first. so i clicked yes setup, now its asking where is your unzip program? [path]
<Newy11> any ideas?
<fstxx> I have one tv card in an ubuntu box, running mythtv. Now I want to add another. How do I ensure that the old card still get /dev/video0, and the new new takes /dev/video1
<MilhousePunkRock> fstxx: If it starts mixing up, use a udev rule to fix the names...
<MilhousePunkRock> fstxx: As described here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Device_Filenames_and_udev
<MilhousePunkRock> It actually pretty simple
<fstxx> Thanks, I'll look at that page
<fstxx> Milhousepunkrock: That page seems to describe something else. Do you know is there is a way to
<fstxx> keep the /dev/video0 to point to the old card.
<adaptr> make a module alias and couple it to that dev node
<fstxx> adapter: did you talk to me? I don't know what a modules alias is, how I make one, or how to couple it to a dev node.
<adaptr> I presume you have two video cards, and need somehow to assign specific device nodes to them ?
<adaptr> my first question would be why
<fstxx> adaptr: sorry, i was away? Are you still there?
<fstxx> adaptr: I have one card in the box now, and i want to add another without fucking up what works now.
<adaptr> how would you fuck it up ? have you tried it ?
<adaptr> if you mean losing your outputs, yes, that may happen - remove it from the stack and hang a monitor and keyboard
<adaptr> you will have to reconfigure certain things regardless
<adaptr> as with all hardware changes
<fstxx> adaptr: no, I have no tried yet. I did have problems with sound when I had a pci sound card in the box in addition to the mootherboard sound devices.
<fstxx> adaptr: conguring mythtv was a pain, so I don't want to disturb that configuration.
<adaptr> did you install mythbuntu ?
<adaptr> it's about as painless as it gets
<adaptr> and is fully upgradable to the *buntu of your choice afterwards
<fstxx> adaptr: It was not pianless for me. But now it does work. I do not want to start over. But you suggested that there might be way. You said something about mdule alias>
<adaptr> no, if you want to add a TV card, you must add the TV card
<adaptr> reboot
<adaptr> then see what happens
<fstxx> adaptr: now: bttv card -> /dev/video0 what I want: bttv card -> /dev/video0, pvr-1110 -> /dev/video1.
<adaptr> fstxx: why ? the location of the card is irrelevant to its functionality
<fstxx> adaptr: wen I had two sound cards, the devices switched aournd on each boot. Will they vidoe devices do that?
<fstxx> adapter: because myth is configured to use /dev/video0, and I want to keep that working. I don't want
<fstxx> to remove the card in mythtv-setup.
<adaptr> fstxx: that is dependent on the way in which the module loader is configured, and for sound devices - and probably also video devices - you can "solve" this by defining module aliases
<adaptr> fstxx: you are making a LOT of assumptions about something that you have not yet tried
<adaptr> the first step, regardless of what you think or what you want, is to ADD THE HARDWARE
<adaptr> nothing makes sense until you do that
<fstxx> adaptr: If I do that, and /dev/video0 no longer is the bttv card, my daughter can't watch tv until I have figured out how to fix it. I prefer to figure out that before I do that
<fstxx> adaptr: pleeas be honest now. Do you know how do that with module aliases?
<adaptr> fstxx: so I'm dishonest now ?
<adaptr> fucking usless statement that seriously has no place here
<adaptr> in order to fix any ensuing problems, you will first have to EXPERIENCE them
<peppe> qualcuno mi può aiutare ad installare lirc
<adaptr> peppe: EnNglish, please
<adaptr> Engrish, even
<[nrx]> hi folks! :)
<peppe> can you help me to install lirc
<[nrx]> trying to get a remote working?
<adaptr> peppe: not at this distance, no
<fstxx> adaptr: so you don't know. thank you for trying to help.
<peppe> sorry but i don't speach english very
<adaptr> fstxx: nobody knows, until you put it in and see what happens
<adaptr> smartass
<adaptr> judgemental smartass, even
<[nrx]> lol
<peppe> ubunt get this msg "Couldn't build LIRC kernel modules"  when i write "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source"
<adaptr> and you need the sources..why ?
<fstxx> adaptr: I looked a bit deeper into udev, as advised by MilhousePunkRock. It seems that the foolowing udev lines will do what I want, at least that is the way Iinterpret the output from udevtest:KERNEL=="video[0-9]*", DRIVERS=="bttv" , NAME="video0", SYMLINK += "video-bttv"
<fstxx> KERNEL=="vbi[0-9]*", DRIVERS=="bttv" , NAME="vbi0", SYMLINK += "vbi-bttv"
<fstxx> KERNEL=="radio[0-9]*", DRIVERS=="bttv" , NAME="radio0", SYMLINK += "radio-bttv"
<fstxx> KERNEL=="video[0-9]*", DRIVERS!="bttv" , NAME="v4l/video%n"
<fstxx> KERNEL=="vbi[0-9]*", DRIVERS!="bttv" , NAME="v4l/vbi%n"
<fstxx> KERNEL=="radio[0-9]*", DRIVERS!="bttv" , NAME="v4l/radio%n"
<[nrx]> can anyone help please?
<[nrx]> hi folks. I managed to see input from the remote control with irw earlier... I've been working through the doc on the wiki, and now i see nothing at all from irw
<[nrx]> oops
<[nrx]> :)
<MythbuntuGuest79> I needs some help with my remote control setup
<[nrx]> please please please someone help me with  my remote :( :(
<sebrock> anyone knows why I get this from transcoder when trying to transcode a mpeg2 to AVi: [transcode] warning : (encoder.c) video export module error: init failed
<sebrock> it doesnt say mnore than that :|
<MythbuntuGuest79> Anybody good with remote setup?
<[nrx]> i'm having the same problem, MuthbuntuG
<MythbuntuGuest79> Can't seem to find any help
<MythbuntuGuest79> What is your problem nrx?
<[nrx]> some of the buttons not working correctly, or working at all
<[nrx]> what's yours?
<MythbuntuGuest79> I have hp media center remote with a usb-uirt that I am trying to use with my dish sat box.
<[nrx]> ah
<[nrx]> well, i wouldn't be able to help you there i'm afraid!
<[nrx]> just my 'ok' button on the remote has stopped working
<[nrx]> since i followed info on the wiki
<MythbuntuGuest79> what kind of remote do you have?
<[nrx]> hauppauge nova-t 500 jobbie
<[nrx]> the okay button isn't even shown with irw
<[nrx]> the rest are though
<[nrx]> :/
<[nrx]> oh, and back/exit isn't
<[nrx]> which is annoyin because if you're in different menus in mythtv, you can'get back unless you use 'esc' key on keyboard
<[nrx]> seems the code isn't right
<MythbuntuGuest79> check this link out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611081&highlight=nova-t+remote
<[nrx]> yeah, it's just two buttons that aren't working
<[nrx]> the code for OK seems to be wrong in lircd.conf
<LT_Tuvok> my channel line up is way off
<LT_Tuvok> mythfilldatabase --do-channel-updates is not helping
<superm1> LT_Tuvok, blow away the video source
<superm1> and re-add it
<LT_Tuvok> aye
<LT_Tuvok> because I know Duke is not playing Miami on PBS :)
<LT_Tuvok> Bug #188456 in mythtv
<dwf_starband> i had a "MythTV-Database reconfigure required" information popup on my desktop which said to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database"
<LT_Tuvok> sorry
<LT_Tuvok> dwf_starband, and?
<dwf_starband> it doesnt work
<KjetilK> I'm not quite sure where to go from here, things are working, but they are under channel numbers, and I don't know how to figure out which channels are under which channel numbers
<dwf_starband> access denied
<LT_Tuvok> dwf_starband, not enough details
<dwf_starband> It's also possible that mysql-server wasn't running.
<LT_Tuvok> KjetilK, what?
<dwf_starband> is what it said
<KjetilK> LT_Tuvok: uhm, hard to explain...
<LT_Tuvok> I see
<KjetilK> if I go "watch TV" now, I get some channels...
<KjetilK> if I type "21" on my keyboard, I get Cartoon Network
<KjetilK> and if I type "25" I get some other channel
<dwf_starband> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4111/
<LT_Tuvok> superm1, thx
<KjetilK> but I don't know how to figure out what channels are on which number
<superm1> np
<LT_Tuvok> KjetilK, try read the faq @mythtv's wiki
<LT_Tuvok> dwf_starband, u2
<LT_Tuvok> read the docs folks
<dwf_starband> ok
<KjetilK> mmm, yeah...
<LT_Tuvok> its all there, then come back with detailed queries
<LT_Tuvok> its obvious when yyou don't even search
<LT_Tuvok> for common frequently asked questions
 * KjetilK nods in shame
<KjetilK> this is deeply confusing though, I've worked weeks with the lirc setup
<KjetilK> and there things weren't documented, so I have read hundreds of pages without finding what I look for
<LT_Tuvok> I understand the frustration
<LT_Tuvok> lirc hurt me bad as well
<LT_Tuvok> but gotit working
 * KjetilK has given up on PVR-150 for now
<KjetilK> I'm not sure whether is is my lack of understanding or hardware failure
<LT_Tuvok> thats whatI have
<LT_Tuvok> give up why, it works great
<LT_Tuvok> remote and all
<KjetilK> the capture now works great
<KjetilK> I had the IR remote working for a while too
<LT_Tuvok> which kernel you using?
<KjetilK> but with really bad sensitivity
<KjetilK> stock MythBuntu
<KjetilK> 2.6.22, I suppose
<LT_Tuvok> you run the mythbuntu control center
<LT_Tuvok> they make it so easy
<KjetilK> when I got those to lircd daemons
<dwf_starband> i had really bad sensitivity with my remote, but now me and my wife use our nintendo ds's as network remotes, it works great
<LT_Tuvok> it makes the lirc file for you
<dwf_starband> so we dont even need the ir remote anymore
<KjetilK> yeah, did that, but now neither mode2 nor irw reports anything
<LT_Tuvok> cool
<KjetilK> dwf_starband: that's cool!
<LT_Tuvok> you need to do more doc combing
<LT_Tuvok> there are plenty copies of the lirc.conf online
<KjetilK> LT_Tuvok: I doubt that's the problem
<KjetilK> mode2 works by detecting the raw signals
<KjetilK> without lirc even running
<KjetilK> so, it is 100% not a lirc problem
<KjetilK> either the IR detector is dead, or there is a really deep problem in some software somewhere...
<LT_Tuvok> nvr made the implication it was
<LT_Tuvok> gl
<KjetilK> nvr?
<LT_Tuvok> never
<KjetilK> oh :-)
<KjetilK> got the volume knob on my Antec Fusion working though :-)
<KjetilK> it uses lirc too
<LT_Tuvok> ever seen this page?
<LT_Tuvok> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/PVR150_Remote
<KjetilK> yup
<KjetilK> I have the grey remote, though
<KjetilK> but as I said, I had it running, and has made no changes in that part of the config since then
<LT_Tuvok> when that happened to me, somehow, my conf file was removed
<KjetilK> hmmm
<KjetilK> they are all in place here
<onesojourner> can some one tell me what the command is to configure vnc? I am doing a fresh install and I forgot what I did last time.
<Tuv0k> ubuntu newsgroups are hillarious
<superm1> onesojourner, open up mcc
<superm1> and do it all from there
<toorima> is it possible to put a picture on a folder in mythvideo?
<Tuv0k> is it possible to update my computer
<Tuv0k> is it possible to surf the web in ubuntu?
<Tuv0k> is it ....
<Tuv0k> geez
<superm1> of course it is
<Tuv0k> I know
<Tuv0k> just mocking some of the questions that get posted in damn near ALL ubuntu channels
<Tuv0k> its amazing
<Tuv0k> is google really a mystery to folks?
<Tuv0k> new season of of flavor of love, and no hard disk space?
<Tuv0k> :(
<Tuv0k> the horror
 * KjetilK thinks he is being bitten by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv/+bug/186216
<KjetilK> is that what's needed to get a mapping between the channel numbers and the channels?
 * KjetilK feels really stupid
<toorima> sorry if that is a stupid question but i did search mythtvtalk and found nothing
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-03
<superm1> toorima, i believe if you put a picture file in the folder it will show up on the front.  if not, then i'm not sure of any other way
<toorima> superm1: thx I'll try that
<dakkar> hello
<dakkar> would mythbuntu work with ted http://www.ted.nu/screenshots.php ?  I want to setup a box, no screen, no keyboard, to put in the living room to feed video content downloaded through bittorrent automatically (through TED).
<dwf_starband> im still trying to get my schedualling working again, it was working great with schedules direct then just stoped getting the info, here is the output from my mythfilldatabase http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4113/
<dwf_starband> I asked in here last week and was told that it was username password issues, I have changed my username/passwords with schedules direct to lowercase w/ no symbols
<dwf_starband> from what I understand mythfilldatabase sends a request without a name or password which returns the 401 unauthorized error, then it sends with the name and password which should return a 200 OK like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4229243
<dwf_starband> is this correct?
<dwf_starband> im never getting the 200 OK, instead i get No Data Received
<dwf_starband> If browse to http://webservices.schedulesdirect.tmsdatadirect.com/schedulesdirect/tvlistings/xtvdService and enter my name and password it goes to an error page
<dwf_starband> HTTP Status 405 - HTTP method GET is not supported by this URL
<hansoffate> hey, i am trying to setup my firewire with the Cable box.  I am trying out a p2p connection and its hanging . it says "p2p: Testing..." and its just hanging there
<dakkar> hello, I am to create a box that will automatically fetch programs through TED http://www.ted.nu/index.php  and a bittorrent client (maybe utorrents or azuerus) and make them available to play on my TV.  Once the installation is done, I would want to place the box without monitor or keyboard in the livingroom connected to the tv and be able to navigate the movie files directly from my livingroom TV.  I have a wireless remot
<dakkar> came with my windows media center for my laptop.  The box could still be accessed remotely through my home network.  Sorry for the long post.  Thanks!
<dakkar> hi
<dakkar> great, got logged off.
<dakkar> is my question still out there?
<dwf_starband> its still on there, but no one has been saying much lately
<dakkar> thanks!
<hansoffate> hey, anyone here that may be able to help out with connecting a STB?
<hansoffate> tgm4883: are you available?
<tgm4883> hansoffate, for a little while, whats up
<hansoffate> awesome, thanks.  If when i try to do a p2p connection firewiretest for my STB.  and it gets stuck saying "p2p: Testing..." but never says failed, does that mean the firewire port isn't acttivated?
<hansoffate> right now im trying to get help from comcast, im on my 7th transfer, trying to get my box activated
<tgm4883> it's been a while so I may be slow in responding
<tgm4883> did you runt he test to see which node it was on?
<hansoffate> yea, if your busy, there is no rush. im pretty sure its not activated
<tgm4883> what node did it show up as?
<tgm4883> pastebin the output
<hansoffate> i did the test though, i am on node 0, adapter 0
<tgm4883> im good for a couple hours.  I'm leaving for a movie that starts in 2 hours and I need to take a shower, so I have a little time
<tgm4883> what test command are you running
<tgm4883> and what STB?
<hansoffate> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4126/
<hansoffate> dch3200 motorola
<hansoffate> need to get the serial number for the tech
<hansoffate> brb
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> dakkar, sounds like you need to set it up to get shows into the mythvideo dir
<hansoffate> back
<tgm4883> hansoffate, what command are you running with firewire tester?
<tgm4883> also, what kind of firewire card do you have?
<hansoffate> sudo ./firewire_tester -p -P 0 -n 0 -r 5
<hansoffate> i am using the onboard
<hansoffate> the tech is asking why i am using a firewire
<hansoffate> should i just say its for mythtv?
<tgm4883> say it's for your media center pc
<hansoffate> ok, thanks.  but yeah, if i do both the p2p test and the broadcast test, both hang at "Testing ..."
<hansoffate> wouldn't that mean the port isn't activated?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> do you know what firewire chipset you have?
<tgm4883> because in all likelyhood, it could be an unsupported chipset
<jawil> why does mythbuntu require so much ram? I have 768MB and watching a movie (MythVideo) causes me to swap and the movie go jittery
<tgm4883> jawil, are you sure it's the ram?
<hansoffate> i watch all my movies with xine
<jawil> tgm4883 not completely sure
<tgm4883> jawil, machine specs
<jawil> umm, hold up lemme look em up
<hansoffate> tgm4883: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131046
<hansoffate> northbridge Intel 945g south bridge: intel ICH7
<jawil> P4 @ 2.4 Ghz, 768MB Ram, 80Gb main IDE HDD, 320Gb video SATAII HDD
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> jawil, 768 should be plenty of ram
<tgm4883> what are you watching?
<jawil> *ahem* sweeny todd
<hansoffate> sweet, good movie.
<tgm4883> i mean, dvd, recorded,
<jawil> aww, it's an avi on a remote share
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> wireless remote?
<jawil> the MythBox is wireless so yes
<tgm4883> wireless b or g?
<jawil> however, I was running mythtv on debian with fluxbox on the same setup and never had any problems
<jawil> wireless g
<tgm4883> with the same movie?
<jawil> not this movie, but I've tested other movies from the same share (that have worked fine on the old setup) and it was still jittery
<tgm4883> video card?
<jawil> onboard intel based
<tgm4883> hmm
<jawil> nothing amazing, but like I said, never had a problem on the old setup
<jawil> same hardware
<tgm4883> what did you use to play it in the old setup?
<jawil> mplayer
<jawil> that's what it's using now too
<tgm4883> hmm
<jawil> is there any way to check the connection and ensure it is indeed G?
<jawil> because it's a b/g card and a b/g access point
<tgm4883> are there other b only devices?
<jawil> nope
<jawil> oh never mind, just looked at my AP settings, it's set to G only
<jawil> I can't get over that it's swapping though
<tgm4883> is it really swapping?
<jawil> is there a command to see what's taking up ram/swap
<tgm4883> cause that doesn't make much sense
<jawil> yep, according to top
<hansoffate> tgm4883:  after like an hour on comcast chat .... the last tech finally said that he can see my port is unactivated, but he can't activate, and i have to call them now
<tgm4883> that would tick me off
<hansoffate> i hate this bullshit.  anyways, im out.  I am going to go see a friend.  i'll try again either later tonight or tomorrow.
<tgm4883> did he have you go into the box settings?
<hansoffate> i wanted to get this working for superbowl.
<hansoffate> no.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> i just remembered that there is a real easy way to see if it is activated
<tgm4883> it involves hitting like menu right after you power the box on (or is it off)
<tgm4883> gets you into a box status page
<hansoffate> the tech from this morning told me how to get int othe settings, but i forgot the key combination, i thoguht it was like , pressing the cable, power, 1001, ok on the remote.
<tgm4883> Press the Power button to power off the STB and then quickly press OK/SELECT on the STB remote.
<hansoffate> oh ... my .... god
<hansoffate> i think im stupid
<tgm4883> ?
<hansoffate> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4127/
<hansoffate> i had the damn cable box off...
<JThundley> lol
<hansoffate> it looks like p2p works.
<hansoffate> right?
 * tgm4883 tries to not fall over laughing
<tgm4883> yea, looks like it works
<hansoffate> awesome. i'll continue try to get this set up
<hansoffate> seriously, that was incredibly stupid.  thanks for the help tgm.
<alexvd_> hi i have to setup my video directory and I seem to forgot the basics.  I have another empty hard drive mounted in the backend.  I want to set up permission for mythtv and alexvd (user).  I will need to read write to it and be able to copy files from across my lan. I also want to setup a symbolic link to /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<alexvd_> I setup the harddrive in fstab. I also setup the symbolic link.  I need to setup the permission properly.  I setup permission for mythtv but it lists in the group for mythv not alexvd does that matter?
<alexvd_> If I want to set /dev/sdc1 to read write for owner mythtv and put in the alexvd group what commands would I issue.  The same thing for the /var/lib/mythtv/videos directory
<dwf_starband> here is what i have done so far, i manually got the programming from schedules direct using the instructions here,  http://forums.schedulesdirect.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=295
<dwf_starband> then I used mythfilldatabase --file 1 -1 test.txt
<dwf_starband> which manually put that info into the database without downloading
<dwf_starband> in my frontend the scheduling appears like it should
<dwf_starband> i really dont want to have to do this manually all the time
<dwf_starband> also i dont remember what channel change script i was using, the one I thought i was using is only pressing select twice, not select the channel numbers and select again
<levander> I've got like fuzzy reddish diagonal lines that show up in the background, more noticeably when there's a black background on the screen. Anybody know what that is?
<dwf_starband> im using the change-channel-lirc.sh from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer
<dwf_starband> anyone around?
<galileo> this is better suited for hte ivtv room, but no one's answering...  anyone available to help figure out problems with my tv tuner?
<Tuv0k> just ask
<galileo> I've got the HVR-1600 (I know, bad choice, but it's done) and I'm trying to get the beta drivers running.
<galileo> I'm following instructions at http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18 but it gets to the part about copying to the firmware directory, and I'm not sure where that is supposed to be.
<galileo> dmesg info gives me these lines, so I know I don't have it in the right place yet.
<galileo> [  119.705956] cx18-0: unable to open firmware v4l-cx23418-apu.fw (must be 141200 bytes)
<galileo> [  119.705970] cx18-0: did you put the firmware in the hotplug firmware directory?
<galileo> [  119.705976] cx18-0: Retry loading firmware
<MilhousePunkRock> Morning everyone! What's the best way to have mythwelcome started instead of mythfrontend
<superm1> edit /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<MilhousePunkRock> superm1: Like you posted on the mailing list a while ago? I was wondering if that applies only for trunk as mentioned there...
<MilhousePunkRock> superm1: OK, it is set to MYTHWELCOME=true already. Problem is, it will not detect a manual start properly to launch mythfrontend directly. If I then quit mythfrontend, it crashes and does not bring up mythwelcome again...
<MilhousePunkRock> superm1: And ignore my post about the mailing list, that was about replacing /usr/bin/mythfrontend
<hansoffate> hey, anyone hee that could help with setting up an ST
<hansoffate> STB?
<hansoffate> I am having issues testing if i set it up correctly it
<hansoffate> *without the it
<hansoffate> I just went to tuner status for my STB and it says unavailable
<hansoffate> if anyone has time - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4130/
<hansoffate> i need help setting up a STB
<[nrx]> eyup
<[nrx]> :)
<[nrx]> the shares that mythbuntu sets up, are they in the homedir or the user?
<[nrx]> i just tried to copy over some music... and it's vanished
<adaptr> vanished from the share ?
<adaptr> that's unlikely
<[nrx]> well, it was all copying over..
<[nrx]> and now when i've one to view it, it's not there
<adaptr> view where ? you're not being very clear
<[nrx]> okay, the box is sitting on the network.. and it has shares on the network for music/videos/etc
<[nrx]> I've dragged and dropped an album to the music directory
<[nrx]> it showed as copying over, from this machine
<[nrx]> no, when i've gone to view the network share again, from this box, there is nothing there.
<[nrx]> i've tried to find the location on the MythTV box (via ssh) and the Music directory is empty.
<[nrx]> now, if i try and copy it again from this machine via the network share, it says the folder already exists
<adaptr> check the actual media locations in mythtv setup
<[nrx]> do you know offhand what the default location is?
<adaptr>  /var/lib/mythtv/*
<[nrx]> thanks
<[nrx]> can you shed any light as to why it's not showing up in network shares?
<Rigolo> good afternoon
<Rigolo> I have a mythbuntu question: Can I do a direct weekly trunk installation directly from the live CD?
<Rigolo> can I enable the trunk repositories already during the installation? or only afterwards
<Lossif> am I correct in assuming the lircrc file needs to be setup both for set up for both "mythtv" and "mplayer"?
<Lossif> woops... little repetitive there...
<superm1> Rigolo, as of the next alpha of 8.04, trunk is included
<superm1> otherwise on gutsy, you have to manually activate it
<Rigolo> superm1: when do you expect a mythbuntu alpha to appear?
<superm1> Rigolo, well i wanted it to appear this weekend, but there was a mishap with the ubuntu archive
<superm1> and the trunk builds aren't in the archive yet
<superm1> they are sitting in the NEW queue
<Rigolo> superm1: okee, so sometime next week then?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> Rigolo, we'll have an announcement on the website when we do it
<superm1> so just subscribe to that RSS feed
<superm1> additionally we'll announce on the mailing list
<Rigolo> okee, I want to rebuild my backend server with mythbunut, multirec(now in trunc) and sasc-ng
<superm1> well i'll pretend i didn't hear that last part, but multirec is in the builds yes
<Rigolo> I've got 4 dvb-c cards lined up
<Rigolo> why is everybody so paranoid about sasc-ng ... I use it with a completly legal fully paid digital cable subscription
<Lossif> sasc-ng?
<Rigolo> you can legally share a card inside your own lan
<superm1> i understand that.  the legality of its usage has not been determined though
<superm1> and so there is no endorsement behind it from upstream (or us for that matter)
<Rigolo> well ... that makes sense ... it is not your software
<superm1> the reason people are paranoid about it, they dont want it associated with their software in the event that something legal does go astray
<Rigolo> Lossif: sasc-ng is software that will "clone" your dvb-x (s.c.t) cards and allows you to use a softcam to decrypt dvb content
<Rigolo> it is using the sc component from the VDR project
<Rigolo> superm1: okee but as long as you use a valid card and only inside your own lan I can see nothing wrong with it.
<Rigolo> got to go ... have to watch the kids making dinner ... before my house burns down :-)
<superm1> Rigolo, i agree that I would like it to be fine to use on your own lan, but i'm not making the call on it.  so as to avoid conflict we just adopt the view of upstream on it
<superm1> good luck with that:)
<adaptr> is there a simple explanation why installing mythtv-backend or mythtv-database wants to install an entire GUI desktop ? I just want to run the database and jobs on a server
<superm1> adaptr, neither does
<adaptr> oh yes it does
<superm1> they'll install zenity and gksudo
<superm1> and their dependencies
<superm1> not a whole desktop
<adaptr> nope, the entire suite of gnome libraries
<adaptr> 177 packages for -databse, 277 for -backend
<superm1> don't use aptitude to install it
<superm1> use apt-get
<adaptr> aah
<adaptr> thanks
<adaptr> sometimes, deep dependency checking sux
 * superm1 hates aptitude for that exact reason
<adaptr> well, it's great for the desktop, you won't forget anything that way
<adaptr> I had no idea there were so many differences between apt and aptitude, though
<adaptr> this may also explain why it keeps insisting I install Exim when all I want is smartmontools :)
<onesojourner> can some one help me get vnc set up?
<Tar1> I can try
<Tar1> just open up mythbuntu-control-centre and find where you can enable VNC
<Tar1> that should work
<hansoffate> Hi, anyone here can help me setup my STB?
<hansoffate> i tried yesterday, but for some reaos it isn't workin
<[nrx]> hi
<[nrx]> anyone from the UK had issues receiving some channels? as though they're encrypted
<TheOnly1MadHatte> hey
<sshirley> hi all
<sshirley> if i install mythbuntu using a vga monitor and i select s-video output for the main output, will that work?
<adaptr> do you HAVE an S-Video output ?
<sshirley> yes
<adaptr> so.. why would this NOT work ?
<sshirley> i have an ati card with dual dvi-i ports and a s-video. right now i have my monitor hooked up to my card (because the s-video output before loading in the proprietary ati was crap) and i want to hook up my tv too. upon boot up will it recognize the tv (assuming the monitor is gone)?
<adaptr> not likely, but since the S_Video is NOT a separate output (it cannot be and never is), just set your primary screen to the one that will output to the S-Video port
<sshirley> in ubuntu or myth?
<sshirley> also, is there a prferred location for video storage? i created /, swap, and /home
<sshirley> meaning /home/recordsings or something?
<sshirley> / is ext3 and /home is xfs
<adaptr> there is a default
<adaptr> you can set it to wahtever pleases you
<adaptr> Display settings in Ubuntu and MythTV are not separate, since they obviously address the same displays
<adaptr> but you can set up Myth to output the interface (and the videos..) to a separate screen from the OS
<adaptr> this does mean, however, that you cannot reach ubuntu any longer on that screen
<sshirley> if i set the recordings to /home/recordings, will it be accessible to myth (since the main user is sshirley
<adaptr> which for me is a disadvantage
<adaptr> you haven't read shit all documentation, have you ? :)
<sshirley> :-)  the docs blow
<adaptr> like hell they do
<adaptr> they very well explain what you are asking
<sshirley> well, here is something that is not explained. in regards to channel freq table, what is the difference between us-cable and us-cable-hrc?
<sshirley> also, i assume i should use AUTO for time offset for XMLTV listings
<sshirley> or -0500 for EST
<TheOnly1MadHatte> whats the easiest way to stream my video from my tv tuner card over the internet
<TheOnly1MadHatte> i also want to be ablt to change the channels
<TheOnly1MadHatte> i know of orb but cant get it to work with my hauppauge wintv go card
<sshirley> i'm setting up my pvr-500. it has 2 inputs. should i set up 2 capture cards? /dev/video0 and /dev/video1?
<sshirley> if i set up 2, it gives me tuner1 as the default input
<sshirley> i'm booting for the first time. but my machine doesn't want to seem to want to go higher than 800x600. i'm using s-video out. to what should i set it to? monitor or lcd? it's a normal tube tv
<rhpot1991> superm1: might want to check your house recording, mine was only set to record 45mins after the super bowl postgame show
<onesojourner> could some one help me with vnc?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-26
<MythbuntuGuest25> it seems that on new installs of mythbuntu causes imdb not to pull cover art
<MythbuntuGuest25> my previous mythbuntu installs work fine
<arrenlex> Hey, all. I am new to mythbuntu but trying to see if I can get my cable dongle working (usb). This is what dmesg says when I plug it in: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/dafac2b
<arrenlex> What does that mean? Did the kernel find it or no? How do I test it?
<Draggor> Anyone here have experience with mythbuntu and using an nvidia ti4400 vid card?
<Draggor> I keep having the issue that my desktop isn't fully displayed on my screen
<Draggor> oop, was my tv
<encmonkey> Howdy all - did this latest weekly fixes update break mksquashfs for anyone else?  I tried updating a diskless client image and instead of the normal progress indicator it very quickly scrolls a whole lot of nothing on the terminal.  It nuked my image so now none of my frontends can boot.
<encmonkey> I don't think it's the mksquashfs file itself, as I installed squashfs-tools onto another machine, tested it, and copied it over.  Got same result.  The diskless client stuff had been working beautifully prior.
<bobbob1016> I'm running Mythbuntu 8.10, with an nVidia 8200 on the mobo and the propritary drivers.  I'm not getting a gui anymore.  I checked /var/log, and the files don't seem to have been updated for a while.  Any ideas?
<encmonkey> did it just stop booting into the gui, or did you just update to 8.10?
<bobbob1016> encmonkey, Just stopped getting to gui.  I updated a while ago, when it came out basically, been working until now
<bobbob1016> I get a text login, ssh works, so I think it is something else.
<encmonkey> do you install the weekly fixes?
<bobbob1016> I usually update when there is one, is there a problem with an update?
<encmonkey> Well, I dunno so far, but yesterday I let the weekly update run and now some dependency for mksquashfs is broken so none of my diskless clients can boot.
<bobbob1016> encmonkey, It isn't a diskless
<encmonkey> it worked fine right before.  I haven't been able to figure out what library or ?? changed so far.
<bobbob1016> encmonkey, I have no idea, I'm looking for help too.
<encmonkey> I get that - but mksquahsfs is a simple binary - something more core broke
<encmonkey> I don't know what else would have been affected
<bobbob1016> encmonkey, I have no idea, as I've said
<encmonkey> what does the xorg.log tell you?  just a "no screens found" or ??
<bobbob1016> encmonkey, No, as I said, no logs have been updated in a few days, since before I've had this issue
<encmonkey> OOHH..
<encmonkey> That I didn't get.
<encmonkey> when you try a startx, what happens?
<bobbob1016> encmonkey, Nothing, and /etc/init.d/gdm start says "starting ok"
<encmonkey> bobbob1016, have you tried using just the generic "nv" driver in your xorg.conf to see if something went amok with the nvidia binaries?
<aegis> have any of you had any luck getting audio through HDMI on the nvidia cards?
<aegis> I've spent two days trying and am at a stand still....
<rhpot1991_laptop> aegis: can't help much, but my understanding is that  it only works on certain chipsets
<aegis> well, I  think it supposedly works with my chipset...  ALC883...
<aegis> and I got it to show up in aplay -l
<aegis> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<aegis> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<aegis>   Subdevices: 1/1
<aegis>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<aegis> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<aegis>   Subdevices: 1/1
<aegis>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<aegis> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: NVIDIA HDMI [NVIDIA HDMI]
<aegis>   Subdevices: 1/1
<aegis>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<stiev3> you're close.  I have it going with my onboard card, did it a while back though.
<aegis> but no progress since then...  and I had to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website and the alsa drivers from alsa-project to get even that far...
<rhpot1991_laptop> aegis: use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ instead of spamming things
<stiev3> a big step was getting it to list in aplay -l
<aegis> stiev3: then what though?  My HDA NVidia is actually showing up as an OSS Mixer in System > Preferences > Sound
<stiev3> with no volume bar correct?
<stiev3> Let me see if I recorded my steps from that point
<aegis> stiev3: well, that app doesn't have volume bars
<aegis> stiev3: it's the one where you have Autodetect and Test...
<aegis> stiev3: thanks... any help would be much appreciated...
<stiev3> there was a point at which I set a default audio device I think.  I recall running some test app (maybe mplayer) and specifying card:0 device:3 for the audio
<aegis> yup...  I created /etc/asound.conf trying to do that... card 0 device 3
<aegis> it's frustrating that I'm so close! lol...
<stiev3> Digging through my bookmarks, I've only found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<aegis> stiev3: yup... been there... :)  I've even upgraded to a new version of alsa
<aegis> stiev3: thank you for your help though... and encouragement! :)
<stiev3> yeah I don't really know then.  I remember using the upgrade script and it only partially updating everything to 1.0.18, at some point i got everything to 1.0.18 and ran the tests listed in thread on some test.wav file and heard sound after 3 days of crying
<bsusa> hello all
<bsusa> could someone please reccommend me with a good tvtuner that works with mythbuntu and configures the keys correctly on the remote instead of using the keyboard commands as buttons on the remote?
<bobbob1016> bsusa, The keys aren't configured by the tuner, mythtv configures the buttons.  Did you try setting up buttons in the config page?
<aegis> stiev3: did you edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<bsusa> u mean in the Edit Keys section of mythcontrols
<bsusa> ?
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Yes, you can modify the buttons there.  Or if you're using a remote, you can enable it in the mythbuntu settings
<stiev3> aegis, no, didn't touch that file.
<bsusa> i assiigned buttond their but they use keyboard commands
<bsusa> for example play is 'a'
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Yeah, it should use both, as in whatever button on the remote, and a keyboard press
<bobbob1016> or*
<bsusa> then 'a' is multiple buttons
<bobbob1016> bsusa, ?
<bsusa> what i dont understand is why for example play is not assigned as the play button
<bsusa> not the character 'a'
<bsusa> then for example '0' is about half of my remote
<bobbob1016> bsusa, ?  Not every keyboard has a "play" button, and not all "play" buttons have the same input when you press them.
<bobbob1016> bsusa, '0' is half of your remote?  What do you mean?
<bsusa> the thing is then i cant use all my buttons on the remote properly
<bsusa> i mean say i press FF RR or pause eg they are all showing the charactec '0' as the keypress
<bsusa> so all those buttons are the same
<bsusa> eg i have 3 play buttons it means
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Are you reading what I said?  You enable it, and it works basically fine, you just tweak it a bit.  My remote has a back button that wasn't being used, I went to edit the keys in myth, set it to back, and it worked.
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Just enable it in the mythbuntu settings.  You have to enable your remote.  It could also be that your remote doesn't have Linux drivers.
<bsusa> the remote isnt in the list, in lirc its on none but still works
<bsusa> i can use up down left right etc fine, its other keys that i cannot set because they conflict wth other keys
<bsusa> thats the main issue
<bobbob1016> bsusa, It doesn't work.  If it did, it would be registering everything correctly.  It probably sees it as a keyboard.
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Which is why "play" doesn't work, but all the other standard keyboard keys work
<bsusa> play is the letter 'a' it does worj
<bsusa> but just say i want to set another key and that comes up as 'a' then it will conflict
<bsusa> i had a look at some drivers but i could not get them working or maybe i just didnt understand
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Yes, so the remote isn't working, since two buttons are showing up as 'a'
<bsusa> ok
<bobbob1016> bsusa, The remote isn't woking, or actually is only partially working.
<bsusa> is their a way of configuring it
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Yes, install the drivers.
<bsusa> or is their a tvtuner out their and remote that is auto detected by myth
<bsusa> i need something consistant
<bobbob1016> bsusa, As I said to begin with, it is *not* your tuner.  It is your remote.  Google is a great tool, I mean you can type in "mythtv remotes" and get this as a first hit http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<bobbob1016> bsusa, It is not your tuner in any way shape or form.  If the remote connects through the tuner *could* be drivers, but if the tuner shows tv, it is not your tuner.  Your tuner has nothing to do with how the buttons are setup.
<bsusa> so if i get a different remote it will work
<bsusa> a supported one
<bsusa> because the same thing happend when i used my logitech harmony remote
<bsusa> it detects it the same way
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Yes, it should.  I say should because there can always be complications.
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Harmony isn't in that list.
<bsusa> u mean on the link u showed me
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Yes, on the link I showed you.
<bsusa> so i can use they remotes with my current tuner
<bobbob1016> bsusa, Yes.  You can use those remotes with any tuner.  Your tuner does *not* in any way shape or form change anything remotely to do with your remote buttons.  Your tuner is an input device, it does not say anything about any buttons on anything anywhere.
<bsusa> ok
<bsusa> thanks for the info
<bsusa> i gotta go now
<bsusa> thanks again
<bsusa> bye
<tgm4883> bobbob1016, thats not entirely true
<bobbob1016> tgm4883, Which part?
<tgm4883> depending on the IR receiver, it might not work with a certain remote
<tgm4883> IIRC, the PVR-150 on card IR receiver doesn't like any remotes except hauppauge ones
<tgm4883> but a separate ir receiver like the MCEUSB2 ones are great and to my knowledge dont block that
<bobbob1016> tgm4883, I said that, kind of...  "If the remote connects through the tuner *could* be drivers, but if the tuner shows tv, it is not your tuner."
<bobbob1016> tgm4883, I meant it as the tuner has no bearing on how buttons are mapped.
<tgm4883> bobbob1016, ah ok
<tgm4883> yea i just skimmed the last part
<tgm4883> so some tuners with on card ir receivers won't accept any input except from their remotes.  By input, I mean you can't use their IR receiver with other remotes, but you can use other IR receivers
<bobbob1016> tgm4883, I figured that.  I was just helping him get that it wasn't his tuner.  Which is why I was a bit more forceful with saying "in any way shape or form".
<Pontiac> Hey all;  I have a Win2K PC setup via SVideo to my television set.  Its got no keyboard, no mouse.
<Pontiac> Currently I'm using VLC and the HTTP interface but its seriously buggy.
<Pontiac> Does Mythbuntu have some sort of HTTP server to get this HTPC to show video on the TV?  I'm not interested in streaming to any of the `controlling` computers.
<cann> seems like a odd way todo it, but i guess you could use VNC and some custom scripts to output to tvout. has very little to do with mythtv though
<cann> btw mythtv is for linux. there are some windows ports of frontends i think but i never tested them
<Pontiac> Yeah, I don't mind blowing away the OS.
<Pontiac> The question was geared towards blowing it away, is there PC based remote control via web interface, or something?
<Pontiac> Rather not get into installing X-Emus on the PC.
<hads> So, what exactly do you want to do?
<Pontiac> What I want to do is have this PC hooked up to my television and watch movies I rip from DVDs and watch them.  The thing is, I want to control the machine from another PC in the house.
<cann> if you just want to play meda files . i would just install a remote desktop software like vnc or freenx and use vlc directly
<cann> media
<cann> dosent really matter what os you use
<hads> mythfrontned has a telnet control interface.
<cann> ohh see i dindt know that =)
<Pontiac> I saw that.
<Pontiac> Does it still require a L/P?
<Pontiac> Or is it just wide open?
<hads> L/P is?
<Pontiac> Login/Passwrd
<hads> No, it's assumed it is on a trusted network.
<Pontiac> hmmm...
<hads> You could use an IR remote also.
<Pontiac> I have one, but, at least in Windows, the USB IR receiver doesn't seem to open a COM port, at least in windows.
<Pontiac> Not sure if LIRC (Thats the controller, right?) actually will do what I want with this particular device.  If it DOES, then its a matter of finding an old remote control.
<hads> LIRC is the software which does IR remote control, yes.
<Pontiac> I'm gonna need to read through the manual a bit more, but does LIRC work out of the box, or is it trainable with a particular remote?
<hads> LIRC is configurable, yes.
<Pontiac> Downloading the Live ISO right now.  I'll play with it as a live OS to see if I can get it to do what I need it to.
<bogus-> just buy a windows media center remote for 25 euro
<bogus-> guaranteed to work
<hads> Unless it's broken :)
<bogus-> :P
<Pontiac> heh
<walker> Hey. I'm running a mythbuntu 8.10 server with mythweb, but i can't get mythweb to show the coverart? I tried to link it in differing ways. Anyone who could give me a hint?
<willemb> greetings
<willemb> I need some help with pal vs ntsc please
<willemb> If I enable svideo on any of my video cards, i get black and white output, but the picture looks clean
<willemb> I live in south africa, so our standard is PAL-I.
<willemb> My tv claims to support both PAL and NTSC, and terrestrial tv looks right
<willemb> however, if I manually specify PAL-I in my xorg.conf, the colour on the tv looks messed up
<willemb> blue lines wavering accross the screen
<willemb> distorted images
<willemb> etc
<willemb> Before I go through trial and error, is there any chance that using one of the other PAL options will give me more joy?
<a1fa_> my nvidia-settings does not overscan settings
<dupondje> hellow, how can I scan for channels and import them into mythtv ? cause the scanning in mythtv doesn't seem to work :s
<garrettn> Hi all, I am a couple questions about tuners...
<garrettn> I live in the US and have cable.  What type of tuner would be best for me?
<garrettn> I live in the US and have cable.  What type of tuner would be best for me? What are my choices?
<garrettn> Oops, didn't mean to repeat myself.
<dupondje> When I want to start LiveTV, it just goes back to main menu
<dupondje> and doesn't show anything
<dupondje> how can I see where it goes wrong ? :s
<dupondje> cause totally no debug now
<rhpot1991> !blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<rhpot1991> someone asked about that before ^
<Shadow__X> hey anyone here uses totem with mythtv
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, not anymore
<Shadow__X> aww how come
<Shadow__X> sitll they didnt release it for 8.10 only jaunty
<Shadow__X> ?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, the only way to use totem with the backend is via UPNP, as they have removed the mythtv plugin
<Shadow__X> AH
<Shadow__X> is there a way to easily use that
<Shadow__X> with buffers
<tgm4883> not that I know of
<tgm4883> I just use mythfrontend
<Shadow__X> hmm i have multiple backends and trying to find a good way to watch stuff from both
<Shadow__X> both in sep remote locations
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> you could write a launcher script that copied the right backend info into the mysql file?
<tgm4883> or watch it via flash in mythweb
<wjs_ltop> Hello,  I've been having a problem going into mythvideo recently.  It just seems to hang there, and then mythfrontend crashes.
<wjs_ltop> I am able to go into the manage videos and see the videos listed.
<wjs_ltop> This is the 8.10 release of mythbuntu
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Shadow__X> tgm4883, hmm what about with buffers
<wjs_ltop> Ok, do I need to turn on logs in the myth setup screens?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-27
<LinuxJunke> having issues with an geforce 9400 gt
<LinuxJunke> anyone interested in helping
<gomike> how do i toggle which tuner card i am using when watching live tv?
<gomike> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<gregL> gomike: hit m the choose the tuner
<gregL> s/the/then
<gomike> i do not see a choice in there
<rhpot1991> I think its input or something
<rhpot1991> "switch input"
<rhpot1991> also I believe y switches them
<gregL> gomike: sorry i was afk...When watching hit M ,then choose change input...works for me...
<gomike> yea it worked, the other tuner was in use so it didnt show up
<gomike> thanks
<gregL> np
<gomike> what nvidia version are you using?
<gregL> I never setup the nvidia drivers...I am still using the default nv.
<Mez> hey, for any of those interested, I've just put up a video of Daviey doing a talk about mythbuntu @ our local lug on http://www.sourceguru.org/videos/
<rhpot1991> Mez: empty
<rhpot1991> or not I'm blind :)
<gomike> would a bad video driver give me decoding errors in mythfrontend log?
<Mez> rhpot1991: nothing under the word "video"?
<rhpot1991> Mez: it works, I was just expecting it to be right there and not an additional click
<rhpot1991> http://www.sourceguru.org/videos/1/ goes directly to it
<Mez> ah, lol, I expect to have more vids there soon :D
<rhpot1991> an hour long, I'll have to watch it later
<Mez> lol, yeah...
<Mez> there was a break too :D thats edited out though
<rhpot1991> Mez: now you just need to get Daviey to release the UUPC podcasts on a reliable schedule
<Mez> rhpot1991: they were... but they're on a break at the moment :D it was announce
<Mez> d
 * Mez is a mirror, so saw the bandwidth peak at roughly the same time.
<rhpot1991> I like to bust him on them not being out constantly
<Mez> lol
<fmarier> hi there, i'd like to suggest a new package for Mythbuntu: the "Copy and Transcode" user job (http://www.knoppmythwiki.org/index.php?page=CopyAndTranscode)
<a1fa> so my nvidia settings does not have overscan option
<wjs_ltop> Re: problems with mythvideo crashing mythfrontend..  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fc96bb97
<abarbaccia> anybody notice poor signal strength with the HVR1600?
<abarbaccia> i had a HVR1250 and swapped it out for a 1600 and am now missing locks on a lot of my channels / unable to tune
<wjs_ltop> before you get too involved in looking at that pastebin...  I noticed it complaining about lack of swap.  I'm looking into that now.
<wjs_ltop> hello, I'm having a problem with mythfrontend using up all available memory when trying to choose mythvideos
<wjs_ltop> I have a pastebin of the system after one such crash.  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fc96bb97
<wjs_ltop> presently "top" shows it having used 1191m of virtual memory, and 533m res, and using about 40% CPU
<foxbuntu> wjs_ltop, this when you try to play a video?
<wjs_ltop> While it's trying to build the list of videos I think..  I choose the "Watch Videos" choice and it never comes back.
<foxbuntu> wjs_ltop, also nice to see your using MythLog Grabber :) glad someone is
<wjs_ltop> well, I asked earlier, and was told to use it ;-)
<foxbuntu> i wrote the version we are using, to be fair though tgm4883 came up with the idea and first version
<foxbuntu> anyways....
<foxbuntu> two suggestions:
<wjs_ltop> I am able to go into "Manage videos"
<foxbuntu> 1) disable vsync | use nvidia-settings to change this
<wjs_ltop> I thought I already had vsync disabled...  I'll double check.
<foxbuntu> 2) sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then add this line to the device section: Option         "UseEvents" "True"
<foxbuntu> then save and exit, restart gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<wjs_ltop> foxbuntu: no changes
<wjs_ltop> ^changes^change
<foxbuntu> hmm
<wjs_ltop> I did find one sync to VBlank that I unchecked,  All the others were already cleared.
<foxbuntu> are you using the OpenGL painter or QT?
<wjs_ltop> OpenGL I Think
<wjs_ltop> that's what the logs show as well.  I'm actually leaning towards some kind of database issue here, not display.
<wjs_ltop> I'm thinking about makeing sure I have a current backup of the mythconverg database, and then going back to a prior version
<tgm4883> !stab foxbuntu
 * Zinn stabs foxbuntu with a rusty spork.
<wjs_ltop> of the videos tables
<rhpot1991> !stab server outages
 * Zinn stabs server outages with a rusty spork.
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, again?!
<foxbuntu> wjs_ltop, you might try a repair on the DB tables
<wjs_ltop> how do I do that?
<foxbuntu> i usually suggest phpmyadmin for first timers
<foxbuntu> then hads will chime in and tell me how wrong I am
<foxbuntu> ;)
<hads> You should use the mysql command line! ;)
<foxbuntu> there he is
<hads> Na, use whatever
<foxbuntu> wjs_ltop, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<foxbuntu> then http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: from before
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, ah
<wjs_ltop> I did a repair, then I did an optimize on all tables in the mythconverg database.
<wjs_ltop> so far, it doesn't seem to have made a difference.  It's at 725M virtual, 750M now
<fpsdavid> hi, i just switched out a ATI HD3650 from a nvidia 6600 and now i'm having trouble getting mythtv to go back to 1920x1080. the highest it'll let me pick is 1680x1050 and then 1920x1200
<aniiena> I have some questions about setting up a PVR, anyone around?
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> is their a way of adjusting a delay for when a program should run at startup, or to run when the wireless connection is active?
<bsusa> or is their a way to pick what should run first on startup?
<bsusa> what i want to do is have my wireless card connected before it runs the MythTv Frontend
<bsusa> is it possible to write a script to delay a program from running on start up for like 5 seconds or so?
<hads> If you want a hack you could write a script to start the program.
<hads> e.g. sleep 5 && mythfrontend
<bsusa> im not that good with scripts could you give me an example please in this situation, or would i add that on the end of the launcher
<cann> iam running 8.04 backened and a 8.10 diskless frontend, everything works like a charm but when i edit fstab to add my shares on the backend, the entry dont remain in fstab after reboot. same thing if i change permisions on /dev/input/js0. surely i must have missed something but iam beating my head against a wall here =)
<cann> anyone got any tips ?
<bsusa> nvm hads i got it working
<bsusa> thanks
<bsusa> bye
<Northy_ie> Hi there! I've just finished installing mythbuntu 8.10 but am unable to scan for channels in the setup (I hear my DVB-S card clicking, by the scan window does not come up). In the previous versions, you could check /var/log/messages but that logging seems to have moved. I checked all the files in /var/log/mythtv as well, nothing in there. Does anyone know where I could see the setup log files?
<wjs_ltop> Hello, I'm having a problem with one of my front ends when I try to go into MythVideo.  I tried the FrontEnd on the Backend, and it worked ok.
<wjs_ltop> The pastebin from yesterday is http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fc96bb97
<wjs_ltop> I have disabled vsync in nvidia-settings, and set UseEvents to true in xorg.conf
<wjs_ltop> I have done a repair and optimize on all the tables in the database.
<wjs_ltop> I have verified that the directory is mounted on the frontend in question, and I can play videos from a command line.
<wjs_ltop> I think I'm using the OpenGL painter.
<wjs_ltop> I am not at home presently, so while I have access via ssh to the box, I do not have console access.
<NeoMatrixJR> Can anyone help me figure out why my lirc module won't load/why the port is in use?  "lirc_it87: i/o port 0x0310 already in use."
<gomike> can someone help me with what this means http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d17cf2aeb
<gomike> i get it when i try to watch some channels
<Louis> hello!  i keep running into a weird problem during my installation of mythbuntu 8.10.  The installation completes, but when i goto run mythtv-backend setup, I get an error which says it cannot connect to the database
<Louis> and mythfilldatabase doesn't work either...
<Louis> is everybody AFK?
<fpsdavid> hi, i just switched out a ATI HD3650 from a nvidia 6600 and now i'm having trouble getting mythtv to go back to 1920x1080. the highest it'll let me pick is 1680x1050 and then 1920x1200
<Louis> fpsdavid:  not that i know very much, but have you tried using the proprietary drivers?
<fpsdavid> yeah
<Louis> yikes... then i got no more advice lol sorry
<fpsdavid> lol np
<bogus-> can you select the aspect ratio?
<rhpot1991> !mysql | Louis
<Zinn> Louis: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Louis> rhpot1991:  thanks!  that just made me think of something
<Louis> during the installation, i opted not to define a mysql root password... should i have done that?
<rhpot1991> doesn't matter, just when it asks later make sure you tell it that there is no password
<rhpot1991> also there is normally a lot of confusion between mysql root and sudo passwords when it asks you (wording is funny I think)
<Louis> rhpot1991:  okay thanks a bunch.  and just to be clear, that's not insecure if i have a combined frontend/backend behind a router right?
<Louis> yeah i figured as much.  i just made both passwords the same t to eliminate the confusion
<rhpot1991> Louis: not really, as thats local access only
<rhpot1991> if someone hacked in then they could hit it, but you have bigger issues then :)
<Louis> haha yes clearly.  thanks again!  i'll go try that right nwo
<Louis> I'm trying to add mythbuntu to an existing xubuntu installation, but the link at www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu doesn't work on that machine... it seems to work on my windows firefox (i get a protocol not supported - apt) ... what gives and what can i do?
<Louis> is there a metapackage?
<Louis> where are the default music, video and picture directories in mythtv?
<rhpot1991> Louis: /var/lib/mythtv/
<Louis> rhpot1991:  thanks!  and btw your advice worked beautifully for mysql.  Thanks a million
<rhpot1991> np Louis
<Louis> is it possible to get mythbuntu to display the pictures from mythgallery when the computer is idle for a certain amount of time?
<superm1> Louis, i think the only thing you can do is set the gnome screensaver to show pictures from that directory
<superm1> not nearly as cool, but it would be functional
<Louis> superm1:  thanks!  how would i go about doing that?
<Louis> superm1:  i'm in xfce, and i can get to the screen saver options, but i don't see where i can define the directory (/var/lib/mythtv/ etc...)
<superm1> Louis, yeah a lot of gnome tools seem to not expose all the useful options
<superm1> you might have to look in gconf-editor
<Louis> okay i'll look there. thank you!
<superm1> no prob, good luck
<rhpot1991> superm1: is there still an issue where that will kick in after x minutes if you are watching a show?
<superm1> rhpot1991, not as far as i'm aware.  i use it (with the 'blank') screensaver without issues
<superm1> default install in terms of screensaver stuff
<rhpot1991> last I messed with it I had to disable them because that happened, but that was quite a few releases ago
<superm1> oh yeah that happened with 7.04
<rhpot1991> IIRC my TV's go to sleep if there is no movement anyways
<rhpot1991> I should check and see if mine are still disabled or what, cause I've been upgrading ever since
<Louis> superm1:  just a question... will the screensaver kick in while i'm watching live tv?
<Louis> or is myth smart?
<rhpot1991> Louis: thats what we were just discussing, you should be fine
<superm1> Louis, that's what rhpot1991 and i were just talking of.  it shouldn't
<Louis> ooh lol. i should read
<Louis> haha wow i'm dumb.  thanks for the info though
<Louis> Just another quick question... would it work if i put a symlink from ~/Photos to /var/lib/mythtv/pictures?
<superm1> yeah probably
<superm1> it might be ~/Pictures it looks for
<superm1> whichever it is, if you symlink that'll probably do the trick
<Louis> aah that's the problem!
<Louis> i did ~/Photos...
<Louis> WIN
<Louis> thanks much, superm1
<Louis> and this *should* kick in when myth is idle on the menu screen?
<afm> afternoon all
<afm> I upgraded to trunk today, and it looks as if mytharchive didn't quite make it.  I get mytharchive (0.22.2009011-1) binary version does not match libraries (0.22.20090120-1)  when attempting to run the frontend
<superm1> afm, last week's mythplugins failed to build.  it should be fixed this friday
<afm> does the svn build work?
<superm1> afm, the upstream build works, but they made some changes to the plugins (got rid of mythcontrols and mythphone) so the packaging has to be manually adjusted
<superm1> afm, for now just remove the plugins that are installed
<superm1> you can reinstall them again next week
<afm> i seem to have more than that broken....thanks for the info
<afm> going for install 37 or something...hehe...trying for the life of me to get my hdpvr working in any fashion
<afm> i've gotten a stream off it in vlc once...
<afm> heh
<afm> trunk is what i need correct?  not the 0.21-fixes
<afm> install mythbuntu, obtain al updates... and follow this http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds ?  plus the driver stuff which i'm not having issues with....
<OpenMedia> superm1: Hows things??? Still at Dell?
<walker_> hello. I've got a mythbuntu-8.10 server setup with mythweb, but i can't get it to show the coverart on web... i've tried linking and permissions, anyone got a clue?
<BLZ> the movie posters don't seem to work in mythvideo... i tried changing the directory to which they are saved (now /var/lib/mythtv/posters) because t he original did not seem to exist, but still nothing.  The rest of the metadata fetches perfectly.
<BLZ> anybody know what's wrong?
<BLZ> i should add that the myth interface claims to be fetching the poster every time
<MythbuntuGuest46> hello is here an the server a channel for sharpdevelop?
<MythbuntuGuest46> on
<tgm4883> ?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest46, sharpdevelop?
<BLZ> scratch that ... permissions problem. fixed
<stiev3> BLZ, has to do with imdb's effort to stop people from scraping their site and/or them changing their site's layout
<MythbuntuGuest46> yes
<BLZ> stiev3:  orly?
<BLZ> that's evil...
<MythbuntuGuest46> here in java the channels isnt sorted. so i cant find it :-)
<tgm4883> BLZ, are you running 9.04?
<BLZ> tgm4883:  no 8.10
<BLZ> i didn't realize 9.04 was stable...
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest46, well you shouldn't be trying to access other channels like that through the mythbuntu website
<tgm4883> BLZ, it's not, but that isn't the default dir for posters for pre-9.04
<MythbuntuGuest46> isnt that ok?
<MythbuntuGuest46> than sorry
<BLZ> tgm4883:  hmmm that might have something to do with it then.  I looked for that directory and it didn't exist...  I'm running xubuntu 8.10 with the latest version of myth (from the repos) on top
<tgm4883> hmm
<BLZ> anyway it seems to be working now that i changed the permissions of /var/lib/mythtv/posters (of my own creation) to 777
<BLZ> tgm4883:  i can't imagine that having serious security repercussions
<tgm4883> BLZ, well it should be 775 and owned by mythtv:mythtv
<tgm4883> thats how it will be in 9.04
<tgm4883> and how the rest of the mythtv dir's are
<BLZ> aah i'll have to chown then...
<MythbuntuGuest46> so than i went away, bye
<BLZ> it's owned by my user "louis" who is part of the mythtv group
<tgm4883> also, there is a tmdb.pl, which replaces imdb.pl
<tgm4883> although themoviedb.org isn't as full as imdb.org
<BLZ> tgm4883:     yeah so what's this you were saying about imdb getting angry?
<tgm4883> I didn't say imdb was getting angry
<stiev3> not angry just they have it stated that they're not open to screen scraping/automated apps somewhere on their site
<tgm4883> but it is against their ToS to scrape their site, and they keep changing their site to break it
<tgm4883> thats why themoviedb.org was born
<BLZ> tgm4883:  i see
<BLZ> i might switch at some point then
<BLZ> ugh. what's the syntax again for chown?  sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /path/to/directory ?
<tgm4883> yep
<BLZ> thanks
<BLZ> and the second mythtv after the colon is group, correct?
<tgm4883> right
<BLZ> let's hope this works
<BLZ> i don't see why it wouldn't
<tgm4883> as long as your user is in the group, you should be fine
<BLZ> is that going to cause any problems when i upgrade to 9.04?  or does it expect to find my posters in /home/mythtv
<BLZ> right. i figured i might as well do it right though
<tgm4883> won't be a problem
<tgm4883> mythvideo checks the db for the location, upgrades shouldn't mess with the db other than upgrading the schema
<BLZ> okay cool. last question before i leave you alone =)   Do you happen to know how i can configure the server to shuttdown when i press the main power button/
<BLZ> ?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> you could do it from the frontend though
<BLZ> i'm confused. i'm running a combined server/frontend
<tgm4883> you want to shut the whole system off right?
<BLZ> yeah
<BLZ> just by pushing the power button
<tgm4883> ok, well I don't know how to do it via just the power button, but you can do it in the frontend if you keep backing out of the menus until you reach the part where it asks if you want to quit the frontend or not
<tgm4883> there is a setting you can set to make it ask you if you want to quit, shutdown, or not
<Chom> 1st question, if i may, what should i install on a seperate drive for mythbuntu?
<BLZ> tgm4883:  that  not bad. do you remember where the setting is?
<BLZ> Chom:  you mean as far as storage or as far as /, /home, etc?
<Chom> to just boot to a linux os
<tgm4883> yea, in the frontend, go to Util/setup > setup > general, go to the misc screen and change the "customise exit menu options:" from autodetect to something else
<Chom> i want to try and install mythtv and use fta stuff
<BLZ> Chom:  what exactly do you want to do?
<BLZ> tgm4883:  awesome. thank you so much
<tgm4883> np
<Chom> i want to have 2 seperate os's xp and linux
<Chom> and learn some linux
<BLZ> oh okay. you might not want to start with mythbuntu or mythtv then
<BLZ> i'd start with regular ubuntu
<BLZ> and install xp first
<BLZ> and then install ubuntu on top, and the bootloader (grub) will automatically configure to let you select your os on startup
<BLZ> but you should be asking all of this in #ubuntu
<Chom> well i installed mythbuntu-8.10 and have a duel boot, but it hangs while starting the mythbuntu
<Chom> i think its b/c i have a pci-e card for video and wants to use my onboard video
<Chom> (read some info in the forum)
<Chom> but i cant seem to understand much from this point
<BLZ> Chom:  well, you'll still probably have better luck for general (read: non-mythtv-specific) issues in #ubuntu
<BLZ> but if your card has proprietary drivers, i'd try enabling them... have you tried that?
<BLZ> what kind of card are you running?
<Chom> nv 8600 gt
<BLZ> Chom:  nVidia?
<BLZ> i'd try using envy-ng even though it's not officially supported
<BLZ> it's never failed me
<Chom> ya
<Chom> what is envy-ng ?
<BLZ> look it up on google.  it automatically compiles the latest drivers from source and installs them
<Chom> kool. company is over now, i gotta go
<Chom> i will be back
<Chom> tx
<BLZ> sure. take care
<BLZ> no problem
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.org/videos/1/ - Daviey doing a talk on Mythbuntu
<BLZ> ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-28
<afm> is the mythtv usb recording feature in trunk AND -fixes?  more specifically for the hdpvr
<Mez> BLZ: thats a link to a video of Daviey doing a talk about mythbuntu
<BLZ> aah cool
<BLZ> tgm4883:  you still there?  I have a slight issue with the new poster directory
<BLZ> I changed the poster directory from /home/mythtv/.mythv/etc... to /var/lib/mythtv/posters.  Everything works, except that mythweb's video section doesn't show movie posters... what gives?
<afm> are the mythbuntu default directories the same as upstream svn?  such that a ./configure wouldn't need any crazy flags?
<afm> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d5c98e81d
<afm> fresh install...reboot...updated fully..reboot...upgraded to trunk....
<afm> dist-upgrade....moving along
<afm> arrrrrrg
<afm> Unable to load window 'mainmenu' from menu-ui.xml
<a1fa> xrap
<wjs_ltop_> Hello, I'm having a problem with one of my front ends when I try to go into MythVideo.  I tried the FrontEnd on the Backend, and it worked ok. The pastebin from yesterday is http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fc96bb97
<wjs_ltop_> I have disabled vsync in nvidia-settings, and set UseEvents to true in xorg.conf I have done a repair and optimize on all the tables in the database.
<wjs_ltop_> I have verified that the directory is mounted on the frontend in question, and I can play videos from a command line.
<wjs_ltop_> I think I'm using the OpenGL painter.
<Shadow__X> how do i allow more memory to php
<Shadow__X> i am getting this error
<Shadow__X> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 24 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/tv/includes/objects/Program.php on line 291
<Shadow__X> i adjusted the value in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Shadow__X> and restarted apache2
<Shadow__X> but still does the same thing
<MythbuntuGuest53> anyone here?
<MythbuntuGuest53> wondering if anyone know what manager mythbuntu uses at boot (login screen). Trying to get vnc to start before a local login and the guides don't seem to be for the one that I have since I'm missing folders that they say I need to go into.
<gomike> .
<gomike> what nvidia driver should I install to get higher resolutions?
<Chom> hi all
<afm> hmm after a fresh reboot...i get Node 1 active for firewire plugreport.  all tests for p2p and bcast fail.  after a bus reset, i get Node 0 and all tests fail..yet myth actually picked up the GUID and STB model, channel changing works...no video
<gomike> I am using a nvidia video card but do not know how to get higher resolutions, can someone help me with what to install
<sven_> hello all, does anyone knows how I can shutdown my pc when I quit mythbuntu?
<gomike> do you mean when you leave the frontend?
<sven_> gomike: yes, in fact the question is how configure a button (power off button on my ati remote) that the pc shuts down completely
<sven_> neither the button, neither the shutdown works now
<gomike> do you know about irw?
<sven_> irw?
<sven_> I know there is a file where you can add buttons
<gomike> go to a terminal window and type in irw
<sven_> ok
<sven_> and then I press the button
<sven_> so I know the name
<sven_> and after?
<gomike> what is the name
<sven_> poweroff
<gomike> ok so i think you can add this to your lircrc
<gomike> begin  button = Power  prog = irexec  repeat = 0  config = sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram end
<gomike> hold on i will pastebin it
<gomike> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m5dffb454
<sven_> are you sure the sudo command will shut down the system completely?
<afm> run it manually and find out :)
<gomike> yeah
<gomike> what afm said
<gomike> i think this will hibernate your system, which uses no power
<sven_> why hibernate?
<gomike> because thats all i could find :-D
<afm> makes booting back up faster
<afm> you can sudo /sbin/shutdown -h now
<sven_> and I use only a remote, will sudo not ask for my pwsc?
<gomike> what happened when you ran that command from terminal?
<sven_> dont now, I am not at that pc now
<sven_> will have to test it
<gomike> afm are you using nvidia?
<afm> i got trunk installed finally last night.  drivers compiled for the hdpvr...can't wait to get back to hacking at it tonight
<afm> no on the nvidia....mac mini
<gomike> whats trunk?
<afm> the svn weekly builds
<gomike> ok
<afm> have to run trunk for the hdpvr for USB recording support apparently
 * afm is trying to remember how to obtain the vendor and model id to add to the 6200ch.c code
<afm> i need to add my qip7100 STB to it....
<gomike> so i just put a 1.5TB drive in my myth yesterday :-D
<sven_> gomike: sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram doesnt work
<gomike> ok i dunno then
<afm> the only hibernate i find is /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<gomike> did you try that?
<afm> i didn't...not local to my machine either....
<sven_> the acpi?
<gomike> i just tested /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<gomike> now i have to go downstairs to see what it did :-D
<sven_> lol
<afm> ha
<afm> you hibernated it most likely
<afm> heh
<sven_> etc/acpi/hibernate.sh does the job here
<gomike> yeah
<gomike> me too
<sven_> i'm only curious if mythtv doesn't need my sudo-psw...
<gomike> just put it in the config and find out, let us know
<afm> just run the command in a terminal as mythtv and see if ti works or says permission denied
<gomike> it doesnt ask for my pass when i run that from perminal
 * afm curses firewire :|
<sven_> gomike: it didn't do a thing here
<sven_> strange
<sven_> gomike: the command works in terminal but does nothing in mythtv
<gomike> ok i dunno sorry
<sven_> damn
<Zinn> sven_: Please watch your language.
<gomike> yeah man, kids are present
<sven_> do you know how to run nvidea config?
<sven_> via terminal
<gomike> no
<gomike> thats what I am here for to get help with nvidia drivers/config
<sven_> my prob is that I needs to be sudo so I must start the Nvidia Control Center via terminal but dont know the command
<gomike> im just trying to get a higer resolution
<gomike> what commmand did you use to install the driver?
<afm> lame-o bot...damn is not a bad word...these things really should be fcc calibrated
<Zinn> afm: Please watch your language.
<gomike> sven_ do you know how to change resolution?
<NeoMatrixJR> !pcm
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pcm
<NeoMatrixJR> !mixer
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mixer
<selinuxium> Can anyone recommend a USB TV preferably with aerial socket... or PCMCIA ...
<Thrae> selinuxium: Take a look at MythTV's hardware wiki. There's a link on the main Mythbuntu page.
<selinuxium> Cheers
<NeoMatrixJR> can anyone help me properly configure alsa/pulse/mythtv?
<oobe> does anyone know what replaces sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc in 8.10 apparent that wont work and im still using 8.04 and cannot update a guide i wrote
<Louis_> I moved my video posters directory to /var/lib/mythtv/posters.  Everything is working fine except that now when i got to the video section of mythweb, i don't see any of my movie posters... what gives?
<Louis_> anyone here?
<rhpot1991> Louis_: check the mythweb data directory, you prob need to fix the symlink to point at your new location
<Louis_> rhpot1991 what's the mythweb data directory?
<Louis_> /var/www ?
<rhpot1991> Louis_: /var/www/mythweb/data
<rhpot1991> you need to fix video_covers
<Louis_> aah okay let me have a look
<Louis_> okay there's a symlink for video_covers, but it points to /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<Louis_> how do i change whre it points?
<rhpot1991> delete the old and make a new one
<Louis_> what's the command for that?  i've never really dealt with symlinks
<rhpot1991> ln
<rhpot1991> ln -s target link_name
<Louis_> okay so ln -s /path/to/target video_covers ?
<Louis_> i just want to double check, sorry
<rhpot1991> yeo
<rhpot1991> might need to run it as sudo
<Louis_> aah. right
<Louis_> lol good thing i asked =P
<Louis_> okay. do i need to restart apache?
<Louis_> nvm.  win!  thank you!
<rhpot1991> your welcome
<Louis_> Ahh, but another question... when i click on a video, my browser switches to the VLC plugin, but I get an indefinite "video is loading" message and the video doesn't play
<Louis_> i'm on the local net so i should be getting a beastly connection...
<Louis_> and the other thing that's weird is that if i right click on the movie title and select "save link as", i can download the movie
<Louis_> so i'm guessing it's either a problem with the vlc plugin, or the streaming from mythweb?
<rhpot1991> Louis_: can't help you there, I use the flash player for streaming when I need to
<rhpot1991> I know I tried to stream the ascx at some point and it didn't play nicely
<Louis_> rhpot:  a flash player would be fine. how is that done?
<Louis_> rhpot1991:  ^
<rhpot1991> Louis_: you have to enable it in the mythweb settings
<Louis_> rhpot1991:  yeah I looked for it there, but i can't find it... maybe i need glasses
<Louis_> ah nvm i found it...
<Louis_> how stable is it?  it says it's proof-of-concept only
<Louis_> hmm it's still trying to stream to vlc
<rhpot1991> stable, but only does 4:3
<rhpot1991> to use it you go into the recordings, choose one
<rhpot1991> and the player will be on the next page
<Louis_> by chose one, you mean click on the title?  because that's still streaming to the vlc plugin
<rhpot1991> mythweb > recorded programs > click on the title or image > thie next page should have the flash player
<Louis_> oooh recorded programs...
<Louis_> i was on the video page
<Louis_> there's no way to stream the videos via flash player?
<rhpot1991> Louis_: I don't think so
<Louis_> balls...
<Louis_> at least i can download them
<rhpot1991> might be able to do them if you hack some code together yourself
<Louis_> haha that's funny =)
<Louis_> no but this is a good start
<Louis_> at least i can download the files
<fernando__> hi guys, i have the MS USB IR Blaster/reseaver , i tell the system that i have it but i dont know what to put in for externil channel changer, any help would be great..
<fernando__> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<fernando__> hi guys, i have the MS USB IR Blaster/reserver , i tell the system that i have it , but i don't know what to put in for external channel changer. i dont know what script to use.
<fernando__> hi guys, i have the MS USB IR Blaster/reserver , i tell the system that i have it , but i don't know what to put in for external channel changer. i dont know what script to use.
<afm> HOLY CRAP, I'VE done it....hdpvr working in mythtv with optical audio
<afm> gooo me
<fernando__> any help with the channel changing script
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-29
<afm> fernando__:  look in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/channel_changers/change-channel-li
<afm> rc
<fernando__> that file is not their.
<afm> thats a dir...what kind of stb?
<fernando__> i have change-channel-lirc.sh in their
<gomike> how do i reset gdm from terminal?
<rhpot1991> restart you mean?
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gomike> thanks
<freelook_> I'm new to myth.  Is it possible to do commercial skipping during live playback (assuming you've got a few minutes buffered)?
<gomike> yes
<gomike> probably at least through the first commercial break
<freelook_> ok, then it's just not working for me :-(
<freelook_> how do I determine what's wrong?
<gomike> do you have it set to start flagging when recording starts
<freelook_> I have a frontend and backend
<gomike> you know i misred
<gomike> i know you can for something recorded
<gomike> or recording
<freelook_> does commercial flagging always occur on the backend?
<fo0d> hi i want to install mythbuntu with the weekly 0.21 fixes. I have installed mythbuntu on an existing ubuntu system should i setup and configure mythbuntu now and then update to the weekly 0.21 fixes or do i install the 0.21 fixes before i configure everything or doesnt it matter
<fo0d> ?
<BassKozz> Does mythbuntu have a backport for VDPAU?
<bobbob1016> I'm having problems with getting my spdif working, I've read to use alsamixer to unmute IEC958, but it only lets me do 00 or MM, no higher volume.  I've tried "speaker-test -c 5" and the front two work, but not center or rears
<bobbob1016> Any ideas?
<thedarkone> hello
<thedarkone> whatz the best version for a intel dual core with 64 bit
<tritium> thedarkone: best version of what?  Ubuntu?
<thedarkone> yes
<thedarkone> ubuntu
<tritium> Depends on what you mean by best, but if you want mythbuntu, and don't need > 3 GB of memory, I'd stick with i386
<thedarkone> well i have 4 gigs of ram
<thedarkone> and 1.9tb of hdd
<thedarkone> well i used 8.04 and just wacked it
<BassKozz> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> !stab tritium
 * Zinn stabs tritium with a rusty spork.
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: eh?
<BassKozz> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<BassKozz> !stab Zinn
 * tgm4883_laptop says if you have amd64 hardware, you should use amd64 software
 * tritium whistles a happy tune
<thedarkone> is grub error 26 fixable without reload
<thedarkone> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> Actually, I take that back
<tritium> I have i386 on my Athlon 64 X2 3800+
<tgm4883_laptop> if anyone has some amd64 hardware and would rather run the i386 version, I will gladly trade you some of my i386 hardware for your amd64 hardware
<BassKozz> !refund
<Zinn> For your refund, please pm me your SSN, your bank account number, your birthday, your mothers maiden name, the credit card number that you wish your refund to go back to, your dogs name, your neighbors kids favorite movie, and a twix bar
<thedarkone> lmfao
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: I also intend to put i386 on the E8400 system I'm building
<thedarkone> i have a amd 64 it sucks
 * tgm4883_laptop wonders who opened the door to the loony bin
<thedarkone> lmfao
<tgm4883_laptop> I only have 2 i386 systems
<gomike> my amd64 flys
<tgm4883_laptop> and thats cause the hardware is old
<tgm4883_laptop> err, 3
<tgm4883_laptop> forgot about my file server
<thedarkone> well is grub error 26 easy to fix?
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: have all the codec, java, etc. issues with amd64 been fixed?
<tritium> flashplugin-nonfree?
<tgm4883_laptop> thedarkone, let me check
<tritium> If there are truly no issues left, I might consider switching.
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, I'm not sure about java, as I don't use that.  And adobe has released a pretty stable alpha of flash 64 which i've been using for a few months now
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: that's encouraging
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> I use 64-bit fine on 4 of my systems
<BassKozz> I can vouch for the flash plugin being alot more stable in the past 2 mths...
<tritium> BassKozz: good
<BassKozz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/141613
<BassKozz> Lot of progress
<BassKozz> it's been a while, but it's come a long way
<tgm4883_laptop> thedarkone, i'm not finding a whole lot on fixing that error
<thedarkone> darn
<thedarkone> it wacked
<thedarkone> time to wipe and reload?
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm supposed to let everyone know, that because launchpad is making it possible to have multiple PPA's in the future, that the naming scheme is changing.  If you are using the mythbuntu-testing PPA, you need to go get the new link
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not a large change, it's going from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ubuntu/ to http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ppa/ubuntu/
<tgm4883_laptop> that will be in your sources.list
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get 5.1 from spdif, but I can only get stereo from "speaker-test -c 5".  Any ideas?
<Draggor> Is there any reason sound would work on a liveCD and not once installed?
<cann> anyone know why my entrys in fstab dont persist through reboots ? . same thing if i change the permisions on a dev node. 8.04 backend and 8.10 diskless frontend
<Chom> morning all
<Chom> can someone tell me the program i can get to compile info on my system to make ububtu boot proper?
<bobbob1016> Chom, I didn't have to compile or install anything to make any Linux Distro boot correctly.  It might help if you say what issue you're having with booting.
<Chom> well, to start, i tried to install mythtvubuntu 8.10 and it hangs on bootup, then reading the forums, i might have a problem boothing, b/c it hanging on my pci-e card, and onboard video..(cant decide on what to use i think) so i was told to uninstall it and install ubuntu 8.10 and try it, and same problem, is mythtv ubuntu 8.10 basicly the same just with the mythtv program intergrated?
<bobbob1016> Chom, Yes it is basically Ubuntu+MythTV, but you should be more specific.  As in what video card?  Exactly how far does it boot?  Are there any error messages?  If you said to a friend who's a mechanic, "My car won't start, how do I fix it?" would your friend be able to tell you how to fix it, or ask for more info?
<Chom> there is no error code, my pci-e card is a nvidea 8600 gt
<bobbob1016> Chom, Ok, do you see anything on the screen?  Try booting "recovery mode", press escape when it boots, there'll be a count-down, and just select recovery mode.  Then select "xfix".
<bobbob1016> Chom, Also, start your messages to me with my name, as in "bobbob1016 ..." that way I get a notification when you message me, I don't have to keep checking back to see if you did.
<Chom> "bobbob1016"  - ok
<Chom> bobbob101 - error, in trying to boot with problems iwht vido card, "bbtv0 : using  unknown/generic *** [card=0,autodetected]
<bobbob1016> Chom, It isn't your video card, or I don't think it is.  Sounds like your tuner.
<Chom> Bobbob1016 - hay, smart man, how did u know... i had a tuner. lol . so remove it and try to install?
<Chom> or boot ?
<bobbob1016> Chom, Either would work.  Usually bad to assume someone on IRC is a man, in this case yes, but just so you know.  Also your error says "bbtv0 : using unknown/generic ***"  bbtv0, as in something with tv
<Chom> bobbob1016 - ok i will remove it then and try to boot
<Chom> bobbob1016 - should i install mythtv ubuntu 8.10 then?
<bobbob1016> Chom, Although I doubt that the tuner is your problem, since it should boot anyways, this might help you see the actual boot problem.
<bobbob1016> Chom, Take it out, and see if there are other errors.
<Chom> bobbob1016 - will do
<Chom> bobbob1016 - thanks
<gomike> there are females in here?
<bobbob1016> gomike, Sometimes, although there is no way to be sure, short of tracking an IP, and going there and looking.  Even then, you could be wrong.
<gomike> :-D
<gomike> I am trying to drag myself out of bed this gloomy morning
<Draggor> When I use the 8.10 liveCD, sound works just fine.  When I install, I get nothing.  I'm using an SB Live! card.
<Draggor> Bueller?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> how do I install the totem plugin for mythtv?
<mattwj2002> !help totem
<Zinn> !help totem Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> mattwj2002, there is no totem plugin for mythtv anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> well, there might be on hardy
<mattwj2002> what happened?
<mattwj2002> :S
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: its built in IIRC
<mattwj2002> so that screenshot on the website is no longer possible?
<rhpot1991> unless I'm thinking back to hardy, you had to go and use gconf to enter the info
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: did it get cut from intrepid or soemthing?
<mattwj2002> I can't find anything in gconf-editor
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> I don't even the plugin
<rhpot1991> yep I don't see it on here either, might be back to hardy that I'm thinking
<mattwj2002> okay thanks
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> bye everyone
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-30
<Louis> Will setting the noatime option to a  partition cause any problems with myth?
<Louis> and what about nodiratime?
<J-e-f-f-A_> J-e-f-f-A
<BassKozz> Hello J-e-f-f-A / J-e-f-f-A_
<J-e-f-f-A_> BassKozz: Hey, what's up?
<BassKozz> Not much, can't get my darn HDHomeRun to work :(
<BassKozz> Your not using an HDHR are you?
<BassKozz> What are you using up there in Marlborough, Comcast,RCN, FIOS ?
<BassKozz> FIOS
<steven_M> hi all
<steven_M> which directory do the xmltv scripts go into?
<steven_M> hi foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> hi steven_M
<foxbuntu> do I know you?
<steven_M> nope, just being friendly
<steven_M> do you know which directory the xmltv scripts go into?
<foxbuntu> steven_M, not sure
<foxbuntu> steven_M, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/XMLTV
<steven_M> thanks
<tim1> i'm trying to use myth as a dvr for  a network cctv camera.  i can
<tim1> i'm trying to use myth as  a dvr for  a cctv camera.  I can't get it to record my mpeg4 stream although docs say it can.  I have an m3u file (maybe not correct).  I've reviewed mythbackend and frontend logs and found no indication of the issue.  any one have experience doing this type of thing?
<hads> I'd hazard a guess that there are better things to use as a CCTV DVR than mythtv
<hads> Zoneminder comes to mind.
<tim1> thanks, but I don't believe that ZM supports mpeg4.  I think it's just motion jpeg.  Am I wrong?
<hads> I don't know a lot about it, I just know that myth isn't really made for it.
<oobuntoo> hello?
<oobuntoo> i think i really messed up my mythtv program and now it won't even run the backend setup
<oobuntoo> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2ef4efd
<oobuntoo> is there any way to just completely uninstall it or restore it to all default settings?
<hads> oobuntoo: Run mythbuntu-control-centre and check your mysql access parameters. Looks like your IP is incorrect.
<hads> It should be 127.0.0.1 rather than 27.0.0.1
<oobuntoo> i'll check it out
<oobuntoo> what tab is my "mysql access parameters" under
<oobuntoo> i am completely new to this
<oobuntoo> sorry
<oobuntoo> I found it but it is grayed out so i can't edit it
<hads> Odd. Can you pastebin "cat /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt"
<hads> (run that from a terminal)
<oobuntoo> haha, thanks for the clarification... i will do that now
<oobuntoo> ok... you want me to copy and paste that in here?
<oobuntoo> nevermind... i googled what pastebin is
<oobuntoo> http://pastebin.com/d5de68d0e
<hads> :)
<hads> OK sec
<hads> Run this in a terminal; sed -i 's/27/127/' /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<oobuntoo> permission denied
<hads> k, run; sudo sed -i 's/27/127/' /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<hads> http://xkcd.com/149/
<oobuntoo> hahaha... that sudo makes me a root or something right
<oobuntoo> i am still learning
<hads> Yep it does.
<oobuntoo> it said unable to resolve host
<hads> sudo == Super User do
<hads> Oh dear.
<oobuntoo> that doesnt sound good
<hads> Did you change the name of your computer by chance?
<oobuntoo> very possible... i might have done it from the networking part
<hads> Pastebin this again please; cat /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<oobuntoo> http://pastebin.com/d2e19d67e
<oobuntoo> yeah... i changed it to nick-ubuntu and it was nick-desktop
<hads> Umm did you run that sed command twice?
<oobuntoo> yea... i wanted to make sure it wasn't a typo
<oobuntoo> so i typed it once and copied and pasted it once
<hads> heh okay don't do that :) run this; sudo sed -i 's/1127/127/' /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<oobuntoo> unable to resolve host
<hads> That's okay, it's still working.
<oobuntoo> ok
<hads> Show my the mysql.txt file again
<oobuntoo> so sed -i is the microsoft equivalent of "find and replace"
<hads> Kind of, it's a command line version which I know better than GUI tools.
<hads> Other people here will be able to help you out more with the GUI stuff
<hads> sed == Stream EDitor, the -i means 'in place' and the s/// bit is yeah, a sort of find and replace.
<hads> Well that should have fixed your database access anyway.
<oobuntoo> yea looks like it is back to 127
<hads> So you can carry on doing what you were doing before
<oobuntoo> you are an absolute genius
<hads> heh why thank you, not really though :)
<oobuntoo> i was contemplating wiping out the entire OS and reinstalling it
<oobuntoo> i have some very very basic gui questions while i have you here that maybe you could help with
<hads> Maybe, as I said I'm not as up on the GUI stuff
<oobuntoo> i haven't got mythtv up and running yet and i only have one computer with a tv tuner and it is connected to an antenna
<oobuntoo> i would have that be primary backend and a frontend correct?
<hads> Yeah, the backend is the bit that does the scheduling and recording etc. The frontend is the bit you watch TV through, so if you want to do both on the same computer then yes.
<oobuntoo> ok and my tuner card is recognized out of the box on 8.10 (which i have) so i just need to run the channel editor and i am all set?
<hads> You need to follow through the steps in mythtv-setup, I think there's a mythbuntu/mythtv manual which will tell you.
<oobuntoo> ok... i will check that
<oobuntoo> thanks you so much - do you have a paypal account?
<oobuntoo> i'd be glad to make a small donation
<hads> I do but that's not nessecary at all, glad to help out.
<oobuntoo> greatly appreciate it
<hads> No worries :)
<oobuntoo> thanks... bye
<MythbuntuGuest41> hi
<redsix> anyone here?
<redsix> anyone have luck with hvr 1250 and remote?
<redsix> 1250 is working but i have remote issues
<redsix> hi?
<redsix> anyone seen mario lately?
<redsix> hello
<redsix> got disconnected
<redsix> question was, i have a hauppauge hvr-1250 recording well, but the remote/ir piece is not working, any ideas?
<redsix> anyone had luck with hvr 1250?
<BassKozz_> Can someone help me, I think I've royally f'ed up my Xubuntu install... I was playing around with weekly trunk builds of mythbuntu and now I've removed everything and am trying to revert back to stable (mythbuntu 8.10), but I can't get mythbuntu-desktop installed: http://pastebin.com/md81b376
<BassKozz_> Broken packages
<BassKozz_> Well thank god this is a test box, I guess I can just format and re-install
<superm1> BassKozz, weekly trunks got a little messed up recently
<superm1> hopefully laga should be fixing them soon..
<redsix> hi superm1
<superm1> hi redsix
<redsix> trying to get hvr-1250 ir/remote working any ideas?
<redsix> card is recording great
<redsix> i tried the regulr hauppauge seeting in the IR devices area, but no luck there
<BassKozz_> Nevermind, I figured it out, I had to sift thru a few packages until I found that mythtv-common was still installed (but it didn't show up in synaptic when I filtered 'myth' :weird:) oh well, back to normal :-D
<superm1> redsix, sorry i've not worked with it at all
<redsix> iv'e tried using irw from terminal and it keeps kicking out saying it cant find hard ware
<redsix> dmesg |grep cx23885
<redsix> [    9.267097] CORE cx23885[0]: subsystem: 0070:7911, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR
<redsix> 1250 [card=3,autodetected]
<redsix> [    9.367823] cx23885[0]: i2c bus 0 registered
<redsix> [    9.367823] cx23885[0]: i2c bus 1 registered
<redsix> [    9.367823] cx23885[0]: i2c bus 2 registered
<redsix> should use lirc i2c no?
<BassKozz_> heya superm1, you said the "trunks" were messed up, but the fixes builds are ok right?
<superm1> BassKozz, yeah they should be fine
<superm1> redwell likely yeah i2c.  you might check though and make sure that it's not getting stuck at the devinput layer or something
<BassKozz_> thx superm1
<BassKozz_> btw redsix is gone
<superm1> oh didn't see
<superm1> thanks
<BassKozz_> impatient
<BassKozz_> :P
<jumpkick> so is it just my copy or is the partitioner in mythbuntu 9.04 totally fubar?
<hads> I'd imagine just yours.
<Thrae> Well I got everything working except my Avermedia A180 HD Tuner (DVB-T). It shows up as an Air2PC card in the setup which is fine, but it keeps giving me "Timeout on Channel X: no signal" despite whatever the signal strength is. If I increase the timeout to something like 50000, then it gives "no tables", whatever the heck that means.
<jumpkick> hads: probably, it would be just silly to put out an installer with a broken partitioner...
<Thrae> Ah, it seems ATSC scanning is broken.
<Thrae> Has anyone else had trouble with ATSC tuning?
<jumpkick> seems you have to run "sudo local-gen" or something so the partitioner works properly
<jumpkick> on alpha3
<obama_linux> Nvidia 9400GT using standard Tv screen is about 5 percent too big on the top and bottom used several drivers for this cannot get nvidia settings manger too give me the overscan option any help would greatly be appreciated
<xal2> Hi
<xal2> I setup mythtv on ubuntu and I am using schedules direct for my channel tuning. I also did a channel scan and the channels come in fine for a while after some manipulation with sound settings but then it goes back to a noisy picture that skips with static. My tuner is a PCHDTV 5500
<xal2> I'm not sure if it's a difference, but I ausing alsa insted of pulse audio.
<phanohanover> anyone good at backend scanning w/DVB -s?
<Thrae> phanohanover: I'd like to know how to do that too, since my Avermedia A180 isn't picking up channels in MythTV's scanner.
<phanohanover> i am able but only with bev...
<phanohanover> I have done everything...patches etc and nothing w/DN
<phanohanover> I have a tabel problem i think...
<phanohanover> what is your problem?
<Thrae> I get a signal timeout no matter the signal strength when I do a channel scan in Mythbuntu / MythTV.
<Thrae> If I increase the timeout to, say, 50000, then I get "no tables". It's a known issue that the scanner is broken for ATSC, so I need to figure out how to scan manually.
<phanohanover> have you tried your dish with a regular receiver for signal confirm? (just in case)
<Thrae> It is a regular receiver. ATSC.
<Thrae> Works fine in Windows
<phanohanover> ok ok...that is different...you want to cache HD signal?
<phanohanover> or regular vhf?
<Thrae> Yeah, I want to scan for HD broadcasts.
<phanohanover> where are you?
<Thrae> I might have to install Windows to get the codes...
<phanohanover> is you card recognized in dmesg?
<Thrae> 21061, USA
<phanohanover> are you linux or win
<Thrae> Yep, kinda. It shows up as an Air2PC in Mythbuntu, but it loads the correct module.
<phanohanover> ok...on cable or antenna?
<Thrae> Just Antenna, ATSC, no QAM
<phanohanover> i presume antenna...then you should choose 8VSB and not qam256...
<phanohanover> did you try that?
<Thrae> Right, that's the default and that's what I'm choosing.
<phanohanover> did you choose dvb in backend or video0 v4l?
<Thrae> DVB
<Thrae> The other choice clearly says "Analog".
<phanohanover> Sorry man...i am not yet a guru at atsc...mine works so so (hvr-1600). My problem is my antenne...
<Thrae> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942535 <-- I'm following this thread, maybe it'll help you.
<phanohanover> looks like your card has a problem with heat...i guess you tried the cold start?
<phanohanover> I am unable to scan DN channels in backend using 18207 patched... all i get is NET ID 0x1006 processing...anyone heard that?
<phanohanover> I have been working on this for 2 weeks now and nothing comes up....
<Emp123> Does anybody know if the Hauppauge HVR-1800 will work out of the box?
<Emp123> If it matters, and I think it does, Im in the United States so I think I need it to do NTSC
<Emp123> It will be coming through a cable box though, if that alters anything
<tgm4883> Emp123, if you are going through a cable box, you don't need a digital tuner
<tgm4883> not that that matters
<phanohanover> hey! solved my issue!!! just didn't wait long enough to get the channels... Dum...only stupidity is stupid!
<phanohanover> thank you guys anyway!
<Emp123> Well, its really hard to find the Hauppauge PVR-150 which is what I would have used, and I dont know if it will always be hooked up to a cable box
<shiraj> hey guys
<shiraj> hey anyone around?
<tgm4883> !ask | shiraj
<Zinn> shiraj: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<shiraj> heh
<shiraj> i just want to know what kind of media player mythbuntu uses to play back videos. Im not very interested in using it to record tv, just want to play back music and videos that are stored in different places on the network
<tgm4883> shiraj, internally it uses it's own version of mplayer, but you can configure xine or vlc also
<shiraj> ah nice
<shiraj> and it will play videos that are on samba shares?
<tgm4883> yes, as long as you mount the share
<shiraj> and can it do that automatically or do i have to cli it
<shiraj> its gonna be for my parents to use
<shiraj> i dont want their heads to explode
<tgm4883> shiraj, how many different systems?
<shiraj> just 2
<tgm4883> have you looked at XMBC?
<shiraj> nope whats that
<tgm4883> a media center app, no tv functionality
<shiraj> ah cool
<shiraj> sounds like what i need
<tgm4883> shiraj, probably.  I don't have the link on me right now, but google is your friend.  They have ubuntu packages too
<shiraj> yeah just found it
<shiraj> sweet thanks
<MythbuntuGuest60> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest60> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<MythbuntuGuest60> !skystarhd2
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about skystarhd2
<MythbuntuGuest60> !skystar
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about skystar
<overbusy> !nexus
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about nexus
<overbusy> !nexus-s
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about nexus-s
<overbusy> !technotrend
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about technotrend
<MythbuntuGuest60> anyone knows how to get skystar hd2 work with mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> for the record, it's probably easier to go to the link provided by !help and see what Zinn knows
<tgm4883> than just randomly guess things
<MythbuntuGuest75> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<overbusy> I bought 2 dvb-s cards (nexus-s and tt S1102) but no one works with MythTv; please help
<hads> Check the linuxtv wiki for card support
<Chaorain> 9Should I upgrade to Mythbuntu 9?
<Chaorain> I'm running 8.1
<hads> 8.10 is the current stable version. 9.04 is the development version which is yet to be released.
<neoneddy> question: where can I find a file browser in Mythbuntu ?
<neoneddy> don't everyone answer at once here :-)
<neoneddy> nevermind I found it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-31
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<neoneddy> I know.. just pushing your buttons
<neoneddy> Question, best graphics card under $100 for HD playback on mythbuntu?
<hads> Nvidia
<neoneddy> I have an nVidia right now.. but some BD rips play back at 1/2 speed
<neoneddy> specificly transformers and the dark knight
<neoneddy> or this not a graphics card problem at all
<hads> Probably
<neoneddy> not a graphics card problem?
<hads> Probably
<neoneddy> curse these one word answers :-)
<neoneddy> new question: common culprits for HD playback problems?  it's a dual core x64 AMD system, 2bg memory, nvidia 5200 or higher graphics card
<hads> CPU
<neoneddy> really?... I'
<neoneddy> I'm not sure on the speed right now, but I figured it would be good
<hads> Easy to check. Play video and look at CPU usage.
<neoneddy> what's the best way to do that via command line?
<hads> top
<neoneddy> ahh right
<neoneddy> standy by
<neoneddy> playing dark knight form an MKV and top CPU usage is 16% mythfronend.re
<neoneddy>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<neoneddy>  7051 shawn     20   0  381m 207m  67m S   16 10.3   6:56.16 mythfrontend.re
<neoneddy> have anything to do with it being h264 encoded?
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<neoneddy> looks like mplayer plays the content fine, Internal players seems to be the one choking on it.. any switches for internal?
<neoneddy> new question, anyone know how to update to the nightly builds of internal player?
<oobe>  i didnt know there was one
<oobe> neoneddy, you can try xvmc if you current card supports it
<oobe> xvmc does not support 8xxx series but there is a new thing called VDPAU which apparently does
<oobe> its experimental
<oobe> the above things i mention take the load of the cpu and makes the GPU do a lot of the work decoding video
<tritium> oobe: experimental in mythtv, you must mean?  nvidia's latest drivers do support vdpau
<oobe> yes that is correct
<oobe> also mplayer svn supports it
<oobe> but not stable AFAIK
<oobe> VDPAU is only available in trunk version of mythtv
<oobe> so suprisingly neoneddy maybe be better off getting a very cheap 6XXX or 7XXX and using xvmc till later on
<oobe> lol im responding 1 hr and 45 since his last question
<neoneddy> I'm here :-).. been playing wii
<neoneddy> Ok what is xvmc now?
<oobe> google xvmc
<oobe> first hit should be mythtv wiki
<neoneddy> you know, I had a feel you might say that.. this is a linux based IRC after all, but come on, you mentioned it :-) .. can't bait and switch like that.
<oobe> no really i gave you all the info you need
<oobe> i even told you what it does
<oobe> basically its pretty easy to setup if you have a supported GPU
<oobe> what is your nvidia card
<oobe> model number
<neoneddy> I'm not even sure off hand...  cna I tell from the command line somehow?
<neoneddy> my mythtv box is in a cabnit
<oobe> yeah let me think
<tritium> cabinet?
<neoneddy> yes, that's it :-)
<tritium> ;)
<oobe> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep BoardName
<oobe> that might shed some light
<neoneddy> nothing there..
<neoneddy> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html  this look right ?
<hish> Hi all
<hish> got a mythweb question if anyone can help
<hish> whenever I access mythweb I get a listing of the directory structure rather than the web interface...any idea?
<oobe> neoneddy, i have used envy
<oobe> it cant be handy
<oobe> i mean can
<oobe> just makes it a bit less labourous
<neoneddy> I'm having some trouble installing envy with apt-get
<hish> php problem?
<oobe> but also downloads and extra 20 30 megs of stuff you will never need for anything else
<MythbuntuGuest72> installing 8.10 fresh, configuring the backend states it cannot log into the database.  There is no mythconverg created during install.  how to proceede
<oobe> i think its called envyng now
<oobe> MythbuntuGuest72, did you do a custom install
<oobe> advanced i mean
<neoneddy> either of these sounds right "However the following packages replace it:
<neoneddy>   envyng-qt envyng-core
<neoneddy> " ?
<oobe> hish, do you mean mythweb doesnt really load the page
<hish> yes
<MythbuntuGuest72> no, not that I know of, this is my 1st time installin the 64bit
<hish> it just shows the directory
<hish> and files
<oobe> envyng-qt is gui and depends on core yes install em both if you want envy
<neoneddy> this is all new to me
<MythbuntuGuest72> i did not see any options like in the 32bit version
<neoneddy> thanks obe, you're my only hope.
<oobe> MythbuntuGuest72, do you have mythtv-database  installed
<oobe> neoneddy, np
<MythbuntuGuest72> just mysql and information_schema
<oobe> neoneddy, this will tell you what your card is it did on my system glxinfo | grep  renderer
<neoneddy> so now envy will configure a different graphics drivers that will render video better?
<hish> btw oobe, I this is not an ubuntu install...it's actually archlinux
<MythbuntuGuest72> oobe, is there a way around this?
<oobe> hish try #mythtv-users
<oobe> its a general non os support
<hish> that's what I was looking for but I didn't find it so I wandered in here :)
<hish> ok, found it...thanks oobe
<oobe> MythbuntuGuest72, aptitude search  mythtv-database
<oobe> if its not installed then install it
<oobe> sudo apt-get install  mythtv-database
<oobe> brb
<neoneddy> oobe, I ran envy in text mode and it looks like I have the newest nvidia driver installed already.  Maybe I'm confused.
<neoneddy> oobe, it's not a huge deal, I need to go in and look at my hard ware here anyway.
<MythbuntuGuest72> i   mythtv-database                                                        - A personal video recorder application (database)
<MythbuntuGuest72> it was installed
<oobe> neoneddy, this will tell you what your card is it did on my system glxinfo | grep  renderer
<oobe>  glxinfo | grep  renderer
<oobe> sorry i dont think my typing was to clear
<oobe> im tired
<neoneddy> from the terminal "Error: unable to open display
<neoneddy> "
<oobe> start a fresh shell
<oobe> you su - to other user like root
<tritium> root account is locked by default.  Use 'sudo -i'
<oobe> glxinfo | grep  renderer
<oobe> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400 GS/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW
<oobe> that is what mine looked like
<MythbuntuGuest72> is there a way to force the install of mythconverge?
<oobe> anyway you want a 6xxx or 7XXX series or even 5XXX to support xvmc
<oobe> read up on it
<oobe> if you have a supported card already try it
<oobe> if not thats the way to go for playing back HD on the cheap
<neoneddy> su I get an authentication error
<neoneddy> however I cna sudo fine
<oobe> MythbuntuGuest72, have you tried setting stuff up from mythbuntu-control-centre
<MythbuntuGuest72> yes
<neoneddy> oobe thanks for the help.. I just had mplayer play my Dark Knight goodness
<MythbuntuGuest72> no luck
<oobe> neoneddy, thats an ok comprimise
<oobe> MythbuntuGuest72, did you do the test connect to database
<oobe> test sql connection
<oobe> does your mysql.txt have your mysql info put in correctly
<oobe> like port number
<MythbuntuGuest72> I tried, but connect failed because the db does not exsist
<oobe> wow
<oobe> ok you can do it the old fashioned way but that package should of installed it
<MythbuntuGuest72> I am running back through the setup one more time
<MythbuntuGuest72> when it gives me 4 options to install, do I leave all of them unselected to preform typical install?
<oobe> MythbuntuGuest72, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Initial_Installation#Setup_mysql_database_mythconverg
<oobe> heh
<MythbuntuGuest88> oobe, can you send the install link again?
<oobe> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Initial_Installation#Setup_mysql_database_mythconverg
<oobe> if you havent already reinstalled yet or started try this first
<oobe> mc.sql is already on your system
<oobe> just not in  the same path
<oobe> type locat mv.sql
<oobe> type locate mc.sql
<oobe> it will take less then 10 mins to test and if it works it will have saved you time
<MythbuntuGuest88> what are the steps?
<oobe> its on the page
<oobe> that i gave
<oobe> i used google to find it so i guess thats the first step
<MythbuntuGuest88> I am already installing, but this will be my 3rd time.  I think there are 4 options to select components to choose from , is leaving them unselected the typical install?
<MythbuntuGuest88> I am not there yet.  it will take a little time for it to format the 2tb raid.
<oobe> MythbuntuGuest88, i cant really remember i installed mythbuntu 8.04.1 a few months back
<MythbuntuGuest88> the install has changed a little since then,
<oobe> from memory there is an advanced install where you configure mythtv during the install and another option to let it install like a regular OS
<oobe> there must be a current guide on mythbuntu.org
<oobe> nice
<MrEgg964> hi all :) I'm having an issue with Cover Art, when playing mp3 with MythMusic : the cover will show for a few seconds, then disappear. Any idea ?
<nonix4> Hrm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless mentions nothing about what kind of kernel should be used... it ain't going to work w/out a kernel, right?
<Thrae> Alright, it seems mplayer isn't multithreaded.
<Thrae> I'll try mplayerxp.
<atmaweapon> my usb ir receiver has become unresponsive - the red LED just stays lit.  anyone have any insight on troubleshooting this issue?
<MythbuntuGuest02> having trouble installin the 64bit version.  got past the part where the install did not install make the mythconverg db,  connected mythbackend to it.  But for some reason the frontend (on the same server ) will not connect.
<MythbuntuGuest02> place the physical ip as well as the user and login that connect in the backend config
<MythbuntuGuest02> still no luck
<Thrae> Where are mythtv's settings kept for mplayer? I can't find .mplayer.
<Thrae> How does one setup audio? I'm getting no audio, even though lspci shows the card is detected.
<Thrae> I see [   24.511627] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xffaef000 irq 10 registered as card -2, but that's a tuner card.
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<MythbuntuGuest51> having trouble installin the 64bit version.  got past the part where the install did not install make the mythconverg db,  connected mythbackend to it.  But for some reason the frontend (on the same server ) will not connect.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-01
<snospar> Hi, I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and while everything seems to be working OK (after a couple of tweaks here and there), I've noticed the odd stutter during playback that wasn't there before the upgrade. The stutter happens infrequently (say 10-20 minutes apart) and lasts for only a second or two. Depending on the sound/dialogue at that moment you can get a sort of "Max-Headroom" or "N-n-n-n-nineteen" effect. I'm 
<daveo78> Hi all, my settings table does not have a primaru key and is not letting me edit it.  Is this something I change with my mysql db or do I add a primary key to it?
<mtn_biker_mike> need help setting up a winfast a250TD Nvidia Geforce4 TI 4400 Graphics card
<mtn_biker_mike> where can I get some help with Nvidia setup?
<quinten> this is a stupid question...but where can i find out what my mysql root password is?
<quinten> i didn't write it down in the initial mythbuntu setup
<quinten> do i need to reset it?
<rhpot1991> !mysql | quinten
<Zinn> quinten: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<rhpot1991> there is how to reset it
<quinten> okay, so i do need to reset it
<quinten> does mythtv rely on the root password anywhere, or can i skip reconfigure myth?
<rhpot1991> I doubt you will be able to find it, unless you used a password you normally use, or didn't set one (it is null by default, and only accessible locally)
<rhpot1991> quinten: only relies on it in the initial setup
<rhpot1991> so if you don't do the reconfigure mythtv things mentioned above then everything should remain the same
<quinten> okay, thanks
<Demerzel> howdy folks
<Demerzel> anyone here know how long it takes to build a diskless image?
<Demerzel> using mythbuntu 8.10
<hads> Dependant on your hardware.
<hads> Mine takes a couple minutes
<Finswimmer> Hello, in which format must be an "umlaut" üöä or a special sign "'?@ etc. to get displayed correctly in EPG Data?
<Demerzel> morning folks
<Demerzel> anyone here who uses diskless myth frontends with 8.10 who can tell me how they perform over a 100Mbps network?
<Demerzel> i'm wondering about lag and other issues viewing hd content
<acloseX> good morning, anybody out there?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<acloseX> :)
<acloseX> ok, i'm trying to get dvd's to play through myth and am not having any luck
<acloseX> i've already installed all the requisite libs
<acloseX> for some reason myth just doesn't want to mount the drive
<acloseX> i have it listed in /etc/fstab
<acloseX> #/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<acloseX> #/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Demerzel> finally my diskless image finished building
<acloseX> i've tried both settings, /media/cdrom and /media/dvd
<Demerzel> acloseX: both settings where?
<acloseX> i've tried both in /etc/fstab and in the myth settings under setup.. video...
<Demerzel> hmm
<Demerzel> in myth under setup you're probably looking at trying the actual device name
<acloseX> it's like Myth just doesn't see it
<Demerzel> i believe /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd should point to /dev/scd0 anyway
<Demerzel> it's a symlink
<acloseX> although, typing mount at the cmd i can see that the drive does get moounted
<acloseX> yes, that's the way it appears to be set up
<Demerzel> change to using the device instead of the mount point in the mythtv setup
<Demerzel> it's been a while since i played with dvds unfortunately so i'm speaking from memory
<acloseX> try /dev/scd0?
<Demerzel> yes
<Demerzel> as the dvd device
<Demerzel> in mythtv settings
<acloseX> ok :)
<acloseX> i thought i had tried that
<Demerzel> ah
<acloseX> any thought as to why Myth defaults to /dev/cdrom0 then?
<Demerzel> anything in the frontend logs when you try to play dvds?
<Demerzel> hmm not sure
<Demerzel> is cdrom0 referenced anywhere in your fstab?
<acloseX> it was originally
<Demerzel> just for kicks
<acloseX> but then i changed it to /dev/dev and created the symlinks
<Demerzel> try creating the /dev/cdrom0 symlink to point to /dev/sdc0
<Demerzel> scd0
<Demerzel> does that work?
<acloseX> tha's the way it was originally
<Demerzel> ok
<Demerzel> let me make sure i understand your setup then
<acloseX> but i didn't try /dev/scd0 in the myth settings at that point
<Demerzel> i think i'm getting confused :)
<Demerzel> you have /etc/fstab mentioning /dev/scd0
<acloseX> sorry :)
<Demerzel> you have /dev/scd0 as a device
<Demerzel> and the following are symlinks to /dev/scd0: /dev/cdrom0, /dev/cdrom
<Demerzel> is that accurate?
<acloseX> i think it was :)
<Demerzel> heh
<acloseX> fstab originally pointed to /dev/scd0 /dev/cdrom0
<acloseX> and there were symlinks in /media for cdrom -> cdrom0
<Demerzel> right
<acloseX> myth settings originally referenced cdrom
<Demerzel> did fstab originally have a line like so:
<Demerzel>  /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom0 <etc etc>
<acloseX> it was originally: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Demerzel> ah ok
<acloseX> which, after monkeying around, i had changed to: /dev/scd0       /media/dvd0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Demerzel> right
<Demerzel> now how is your mythdvd plugin configured?
<Demerzel> i'm assuming that's what you're trying to configure
<acloseX> in the utilities/setup/etc... menu?
<Demerzel> yes
<acloseX> it's now pointing to /dev/scd0
<acloseX> but originally pointied to /dev/cdrom
<acloseX> then i changed the fstab to /dev/dvd and the myth settings to reference /dev/dvd
<acloseX> but switching to the /dev/scd0 device seemed to be te answer
<acloseX> sorry if that's confusing :)
<acloseX> i've been playing with this for three days now :)
<Demerzel> heh
<Demerzel> ok so the optical drive device (not sure what the setting is labelled) is set to /dev/scd0 right now?
<acloseX> correct
<Demerzel> what's the dvd player set to?
<Demerzel> Internal?
<acloseX> yes
<Demerzel> or are you using e.g. xine to play
<Demerzel> ok
<acloseX> Internal
<Demerzel> hmmm that should work
<acloseX> appears to
<acloseX> thanks :)
<Demerzel> oh ok
<Demerzel> cool
<Demerzel> np :) i'm not sure i did anything heh
<Demerzel> on to my diskless frontend
<acloseX> wel, had me try another new direction
<acloseX> good luck
<acloseX> and thanks again
<Demerzel> danke schon!
<Demerzel> np
<acloseX> ok, i guess i spoke too soon
<acloseX> the dvd started and the system hung
<acloseX> i had to reboot since i couldn't get to a console or ssh in
<rhpot1991> acloseX: try a different dvd?
<acloseX> upon restart fsck failed for the /tmp which is on it's own partion
<acloseX> yes, i've tried a couple that have playd in another myth sysem fine
<acloseX> i manually fsck'd and rebootwas fine
<acloseX> looking in the mythfrontend log i see WriteAudio: bufer underrun messages
<acloseX> audio appears to work fine for downloaded content
<acloseX> i haven't tried recorded content yet since my HDHR isn't quite set up yet
<acloseX> dvd is mounting fine and i can see content in the symlink'd dirs
<acloseX> the first dvd i tried to play did come up and i was able to navigate to the play menu
<acloseX> but when the FBI warnings came up it locked :)
<acloseX> so i tried another
<acloseX> which doesn't even start, but does mount
<acloseX> here's what i get at the end of my mythfrontend.log: 2009-02-01 10:48:37.148 WriteAudio: buffer underrun
<acloseX> libdvdread: Can't seek to block 3999363
<acloseX> libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 5 (VTS_05_0.IFO).
<acloseX> libdvdnav: ifoOpenVTSI failed
<acloseX> 2009-02-01 10:48:37.301 DVDNAV_STOP
<acloseX> 2009-02-01 10:48:39.648 Video timing method: USleep with busy wait
<acloseX> 2009-02-01 10:48:39.653 TV: Attempting to change from WatchingPreRecorded to None
<acloseX> 2009-02-01 10:48:39.663 TV: Changing from WatchingPreRecorded to None
<rhpot1991> run: dpkg -l libdvdcss2 |grep ^ii
<acloseX> is that a grep <control> ii?
<acloseX> or the actual carrot?
<rhpot1991> actual carrot
<acloseX> dpkg -l libdvdcss2 | grep ^ii
<acloseX> ii  libdvdcss2                                 1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1                    Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries
<acloseX> i did install all the 'extra' codecs
<rhpot1991> check your backend logs when you try to play it
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<acloseX> ok
<acloseX> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f370ecd9d
<acloseX> i haven't used that before, very cool
<acloseX> the MythBuntu log gatherer that is
<acloseX> this is a new MythBuntu 8.10 system that i 'thought' was production ready :)
<acloseX> i hadn't tested D
<acloseX> vd playback yet though
<acloseX> everything is connected via HDMI which has caused some problems
<acloseX> in my syslog it looks like my scan for the HDHomerun is happening before i have a network connection
<acloseX> not that that's what's causing my DVD issue... :)
<rhpot1991> acloseX: on line 290 reading the dvd fails
<rhpot1991> could try another, or try ripping it to the hard drive first
<acloseX> ok, my son has been handling them, so maybe it needs cleaning
<acloseX> i'll try another
<acloseX> hmm, that one can't seek to block 3787812 and then caused mythfrontend to exit
<acloseX> k, Findng Nemo starts and gets me to the menu
<acloseX> appears to be playing fine...
<acloseX> the other dvd's had played fine under the previous myth system which was running KnoppMyth .20 Myth
<acloseX> same dvd hardware
<acloseX> well, one of my next tasks was ripping all these so the little guy won't ruin them all
<rhpot1991> acloseX: try the internal ripper, if they fail that (which will be the case if they are damaged), then you can use gddrescue (need to install it from apt)
<acloseX> is the internal ripper a better alternative than Handbrake?
<rhpot1991> depends what your goals are
<acloseX> haven't played with it yet, i'll give it a try
<rhpot1991> I use it for isos
<acloseX> can it extract just the movie?
<rhpot1991> if you want to go with smaller more compressed files then handbrake might be a better solution
<acloseX> or does it just dupe the disk?
<rhpot1991> yes it can, gives you a few different options
<rhpot1991> try both and see what you like
<rhpot1991> I think handbrake will give you more control though
<acloseX> thanks rhpot, i'll give both a try
<Demerzel> back
<Demerzel> anyone here know how i can enable the catalyst drivers in a diskless client?
<Demerzel> my server doesn't have an ati card
<stiev3> Demerzel, you can do that locally on the client I think.
<Demerzel> hmmm
<Demerzel> i.e. boot up the client and then have it compile the catalyst package?
<stiev3> I'm not sure if it's the best practice.  I ended up putting my driver packages on the image through mythbuntu control center, then rebuilt the image so that the default client has a directory with the drivers ready to build.
<stiev3> if that makes sense
<stiev3> yes, you'd boot up the client, then install whichever driver you need.
<Demerzel> sorry got pulled away
<Demerzel> stiev3: that's my thought as well
<Demerzel> i've installed the fglrx package using synaptic onto the image using mcc
<Demerzel> do i have to recompress it?
<Demerzel> cuz it seems it just stores all these packages etc in /opt/ltsp/i386
<stiev3> as a professional noob, the default client is pretty empty, so I ended up installing wget + firefox through MCC as well.  Which may be a horrible thing to do (i have no idea), but any diskless clients I boot have driver packages + firefox + wget
<Demerzel> not sure how to recompress it
<Demerzel> professional noob heh
<Demerzel> i like that
<Demerzel> aka professional learner
<Demerzel> hmm ltsp-update-image looks good
<stiev3> yeah, so if you installed through MCC you gotta commit changes i think is the button
<Demerzel> yeah
<Demerzel> i remember that now
<stiev3> and it does that ltsp-update-image command.  Then you'd have to start clean with your client to get the changes over
<Demerzel> yup
<Demerzel> one more question since you're dealing with the same setup as i
<Demerzel> do you nfs mount your videos dir onto the diskless client?
<stiev3> yes, or some variation of that.  I used samba shares for recordings/videos/pictures/cover art and mounted those on each client and pointed myth video at the mounts
<Demerzel> ah ok
<Demerzel> hmm
<Demerzel> quick question
<Demerzel> when the video manager runs on a diskless frontend
<Demerzel> it's looking at all the videos in /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<Demerzel> does it update the backend's db?
<stiev3> they all work off the same db tables on the backend
<Demerzel> if one frontend does a scan do all others (that're presumably nfs mounting the videos dir) get the updates?
<Demerzel> ah ok
<stiev3> so for instance in my setup I symlinked the folders on the backend to use /mnt/videos and /mnt/cover_art
<stiev3> then on the frontends i put the mounts at /mnt/videos and /mnt/cover_art
<Demerzel> got it
<Demerzel> updated the client fstab's to point to the nfs or samba server
<Demerzel> one more question folks
<Demerzel> I'm getting the error "You must run a dkms build for kernel <kernel version> first
<Demerzel> when attempting to dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-kernel-source
<Demerzel> i get the error right after the initial module build
<Demerzel> i've never used dkms unfortunately ... any pointers on how to do an initial build?
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> i have a wierd question my hdd went nutz and put all my files into lost&found any way to restore the hdd back to orginal?
<Demerzel> hmm
<Demerzel> anyone?
<Demerzel> dkms and ati catalyst module?
<Demerzel> dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-kernel-source gives an error related to dkms
<Demerzel> right after it says 'Adding Module to DKMS build system... and then Doing initial module build"
<neoneddy> Anyone here familiar with the Antec Fusion FVD/LCD ?
<neoneddy> Are you familiar with the antec fusion case?
<superm1> Demerzel, what's the full output?
<superm1> please in a pastebin
<superm1> Demerzel, and make sure you have the appropriate headers installed for your kernel (generally linux-headers-generic or similar)
<Demerzel> hang on
<Demerzel> pasting
<Demerzel> http://pastebin.ca/1324785
<Demerzel> unfortunately wife just called
<Demerzel> could you lmk your thoughts and i'll take a look at them in 5 minutes?
<Demerzel> i think it has to do w/ /dev not being properly mounted
<Demerzel> i might have to do some prep-work before chrooting into the environment
<Demerzel> actually
<Demerzel> just tried that by bind mounting /dev to /opt/ltsp/i386/dev
<Demerzel> chrooted in and tried to reconfigure the fglrx module but same error
<Demerzel> thoughts?
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  I'm using alsa 1.0.19.
<neoneddy> anyone familiar with MCE remotes and maybe why my enter / ok key is not working?
<bobbob1016> neoneddy, Go into myth's settings, it should be in there.
<neoneddy> bobbob1016, the key does not respond when I try to edit the bindings
<bobbob1016> neoneddy, Did you select the correct remote in the mythbuntu settings?
<neoneddy> I'm pretty sure.. every buttonw orks but that one
<neoneddy> it's odd
<bobbob1016> neoneddy, Google mce remotes, and send me a pic of what closest resembles yours
<neoneddy> http://gbpvr.com/pmwiki/uploads/Hardware/MS-MCE_Remote_2005.jpg
<bobbob1016> neoneddy, Did you select "mce remote old" or "mce remote new" in the settings?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-01
<CallMeCam> Hi all! So I'm in desperate need of some assistance with my Mythbuntu box. My problem/question is as such: I have a Hauppage HVR-1600 (Model 1199) tuner card, along with a Verizon supplied set-top box. For whatever reason I can't seem to get the two to play nicely together. I have scoured the Internet and found multiple guides, though none seem to be garnering any answers or results for me. I have tried setting up both Mythbuntu 9.10 and 9.04. I 
<CallMeCam> retrieve the listings from SchedulesDirect.org and have set the card to "run" on channel 3, the same channel my TV needs to be on to display properly; and the starting channel is set to 10. When I try to watch the starting channel I get sound and static/snow for a picture. I should mention I am accessing MythTV through XBMC. I'm thinking the problem is with the channel scan; however, I cannot seem to get the supplied Hauppage remote to work – a
<CallMeCam> therefore cannot change the channel (whether for a scan or simple viewing). Can anybody offer any insight or advice on the situation? I would be extremely grateful! Thank you.
<Zinn> [schedulesdirect.org] Schedules Direct
<superm1> CallMeCam, are you trying to scan for analog channels?
<superm1> oh, you're using a STB.
<jarrod1> so you are using an analogue input on your HVR-1600 with the verizon box?
<CallMeCam> I believe so
<jarrod1> if your getting static that probably means you are trying to use the tuner in the card, you want the analogue input
<jarrod1> I don't know how to change it though
<superm1> so i'd start out by using mythfrontend proper, at least to get things setup
<CallMeCam> there's a coaxial input for TV and ATSC... I've learned that ATSC is for an antenna, so it's hooked up to the TV input
<CallMeCam> when I try using the frontend, I get nothing
<CallMeCam> it says Please Wait for a few moments then goes back to the Watch Live TV menu
<jarrod1> yeah the frontend would try tuning for channels with the tuner built into the card
<superm1> did you remember to hook up that channel lineup you fetched to the proper input in mythtv-setup?
<jarrod1> *backend
<CallMeCam> after looking at several how-to's I'm almost 100% the backend is configured properly
<jarrod1> hmm wait what sort of output does your stb have?
<CallMeCam> the STB output is analogue over coaxial
<jarrod1> coaxial antenna? so you are trying to tune into that channel on the tuner
<CallMeCam> normally feeds into the TV, but plugged it into the HVR-1600
<jarrod1> ok i get it. so what happens when you scan for channels in the backend?
<CallMeCam> hold on one second jarrod1... let me open up the backend and try scanning real fast
<jarrod1> does the stb have s-video or composite output? that would get you a much better picture
<CallMeCam> i believe it also has composite out, but the HVR 1600 has no composite in on it
<CallMeCam> i'm presently running a try-all channel scan
<CallMeCam> i'm at 20% with a few hits so far
<jarrod1> it has s-video in though?
<CallMeCam> though now i'm confused - how is it finding channels if it can't change the channel on the STB?
<CallMeCam> yes, it has s-video in on the card
<jarrod1> have you tried scanning before? or just set it to channel 3 and hoped it was the same channel 3 as on your tv?
<CallMeCam> well in 9.10 the channel scan option was greyed out and unavailable.... i'm now running the scan in 9.04 and yes, this is the first time i've run the scan
<jarrod1> it will find one channel which is from the stb, this will contain the video feed as you would see if you normally had it hooked up to the TV
<CallMeCam> ok...
<CallMeCam> so just to make sure i understand...
<CallMeCam> normally myt tv is on channel 3
<CallMeCam> and i change channels via the stb
<CallMeCam> when i set the card to use channel 3... that may have been incorrect?
<jarrod1> channel 3 can be any arbitrary frequency depending on how you tuned your tv in the first place though
<CallMeCam> ok
<jarrod1> channel 3 on one tv is not necessarily the same channel as on another tv
<CallMeCam> that makes sense
<CallMeCam> :)
<CallMeCam> ok, but the card still needs to change the STB channel via an IR Blaster, yes?
<jarrod1> yeah that will be fun to set up :P
<CallMeCam> haha oh yeah... *tons* of fun
<CallMeCam> i can't seem to get LIRC to play nicely though
<jarrod1> first you have to set up lirc to get commands from your remote
<CallMeCam> right.... did that :)
<CallMeCam> tried running irw... didn't catch any signals though
<CallMeCam> and irsend doesn't seem to work either
<CallMeCam> (channel scan is at 53%)
<jarrod1> then you need to program in the codes for the stb remote, then set up a lircrc file with irexec to run irsend
<CallMeCam> so use the remote verizon gave me with the stb, and try recording those IR signals?
<jarrod1> well that depends
<CallMeCam> haha ...ooook
<jarrod1> if the signals are already recorded you don't
<jarrod1> like they will probably be in the lirc website
<CallMeCam> in some conf file possibly, yeah?
<jarrod1> what sorta IR receiver do you have?
<CallMeCam> it came with the HVR-1600
<jarrod1> if its not a bit-banging serial one it can't record signals for the bitbanging serial irblaster
<CallMeCam> it plugs in the back, has a little IR receiver nub and a blaster nub
<CallMeCam> bit-banging?
<jarrod1> oh ok
<CallMeCam> the brick wall i seem to be hitting is that LIRC isn't detecting any sort of IR activity
<CallMeCam> whether irw or irrecord
<jarrod1> then yes you will probably have to record the commands from your verizon remote for lirc to use your blaster
<CallMeCam> ok
<jarrod1> hmm thats no good
<CallMeCam> (channel scan is at 82%)
<jarrod1> is it supported by lirc?
<CallMeCam> the HVR-1600?
<CallMeCam> near as i can tell
<CallMeCam> i found mutliple conf files for it
<CallMeCam> well.... one conf file, but it has multiple "setups" listed in it
<jarrod1> ok have you got modules for it?
<jarrod1> i guess if you have hardware.conf it should be all good
<CallMeCam> ok, lemme take a quick look and see what i can find real fast
<CallMeCam> yep, hardware.conf is present and accounted for
<CallMeCam> (channel scan just finished)
<jarrod1> have you done "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc" to set up the receiver and blaster?
<CallMeCam> no i haven't
<CallMeCam> but i will
<CallMeCam> :)
<jarrod1> that usually sorts it out for me. though I am not using ir built into cards
<CallMeCam> (thanks for the help and patience, by the way)
<jarrod1> save your config files before you do it btw
<CallMeCam> ok.... the 1600 isn't listed in the reconfigure
<jarrod1> no prob, you pick up a thing or two trying to set up mythtv :P
<jarrod1> is there anything to do with Hauppage
<CallMeCam> i just picked the generic "Hauppage TV Card" and "Motorola STB"
<jarrod1> ok
<CallMeCam> what should my next step be? irw?
<jarrod1> have you got codes recorded yet?
<jarrod1> in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<jarrod1> if not, lirc won't do anything
<CallMeCam> haven't recorded anything into lircd.conf, it's populated with whatever was in the default hauppage.conf file
<CallMeCam> is this the part where i attempt to record the verizon remote?
<jarrod1> that might be ok if you are using the default hauppage remote
<sark666> i have a box that's slightly old and haven't updated to 9.10 yet.  is myth .22 available from your reps for jaunty?
<CallMeCam> it would seem LIRC is not receiving *any* input... so... perhaps the problem isn't with the signals/codes/recorded signals, but somewhere earlier in the chain?
<jarrod1> sark666 I think it is
<jarrod1> If you can figure out what device and driver you are using, I think the command mode2 will show the direct output of the driver/device
<jarrod1> check your hardware.conf and the man page for mode2
<CallMeCam> ok hold on let me look at hardware.conf
<jarrod1> sark666 try this? http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Automatic Daily builds | Mythbuntu
<CallMeCam> hardware.conf says were using the module "lirc_dev lirc_i2c"
<CallMeCam> and our remote device is "dev/lirc0"
<jarrod1> I don't think mode2 is designed for this but I think it might work..
<jarrod1> actually just use irrecord
<jarrod1> or try mode2 -d /dev/lirc0
<CallMeCam> right... tried more2 and received the message "mode2: could not open /dev/lirc0" "mode2: default_init(): Device or resource busy"
<CallMeCam> mode2*
<CallMeCam> so if i use irrecord, would i be using the hauppage remote or the verizon remote?
<jarrod1> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop
<jarrod1> get the hauppage remote working first
<dodddummy> if it's the same remote i have it's ganked.
<CallMeCam> ok, we stopped lirc
<dodddummy> or possessed.
<CallMeCam> thanks for the vote of confidence dodddummy :)
<CallMeCam> hold the freakin' phone.... i think irrecord may just be working!
<jarrod1> yay oh yeah for irrecord you usually have to stop lirc first :P
<CallMeCam> ok... so.... (not done picking your brain yet :P )
<dodddummy> CallMeCam, does your remote look like the one on this page: http://hauppauge.com/site/support/support.html
<Zinn> [hauppauge.com] Hauppauge Computer Works : Support
<CallMeCam> dodddummy: yes it does!
<CallMeCam> jarrod1: i use irrecord to make sure the hauppage remote is working properly... then...?
<jarrod1> well you may as well record a few buttons for testing
<CallMeCam> ok, doing that now
<dodddummy> CallMeCam, it should work fine expect it will sometimes register double key presses and sometimes when you press up it will go down and stuff like that.
<jarrod1> then, back up the old /etc/lirc/lircd.conf and replace it with the one you just made. start up lircd again and try irw
<dodddummy> i have a couple different models that look like that and they all behave that way.
<dodddummy> CallMeCam, the hard part is finding the right config files.
<CallMeCam> thanks dodddummy :)
<jarrod1> maybe dodddummy can give you his config files :P
<CallMeCam> haha, yes/no/maybe dodddummy?
<dodddummy> CallMeCam, i'll find you the links that work for me.
<CallMeCam> thank you, dodddummy :D
<dodddummy> but even those have a couple of type-os
<sark666> clicking on auto-builds just says 'please wait' for ages.  where are the repos listed on the website?
<dodddummy> :)
<jarrod1> try what I just said with irrecord first
<CallMeCam> jarrod1: i'll be following your instructions first
<CallMeCam> :P
<jarrod1> sark666: I don't know
<CallMeCam> ok, i may have had a slight issue with my irrecord attempts the first time around, i notice a few "frequencies" repeat for different buttons
<CallMeCam> gonna try a fresh file on more time
<CallMeCam> one more*
<CallMeCam> ok, having some issues with irrecord (it skips recording some buttons and prompts for the next buttons name)... heading over to lirc.org/remotes to see what is there
<Zinn> [lirc.org] Index of /remotes
<dodddummy> crap, i can't find the page i followed to set it up.
<CallMeCam> no worries dodddummy, thanks for looking
<dodddummy> CallMeCam, but you shouldn't have to do any of that record stuff.
<CallMeCam> i believe i have found the proper config file for my 1600 remote... i'm going to try copying it now
<dodddummy> i'm using the one that mythbuntu gives as *_350
<CallMeCam> now going to point lircd.conf towards my new file
<CallMeCam> ok.... irw is detecting IR activity
<CallMeCam> :)
<jarrod1> yay
<jarrod1> thats great.
<CallMeCam> indeed
<CallMeCam> ok.... the hauppage is setup and working properly
<CallMeCam> ...i think?
<CallMeCam> so, what the heck should i do now?
<jarrod1> so you can either use a lircd.conf from the net, or try the one you backed up again, or record every button with irrecord
<CallMeCam> i'm using an lircd.conf file i found at lirc's page
<CallMeCam> now i need to configure the verizon remote?
<jarrod1> yeah
<jarrod1> hey is the video actually working now?
<CallMeCam> not sure
<CallMeCam> let me check
<jarrod1> got side-tracked
<CallMeCam> ok... mythtv frontend has a blank screen for a few moments then kicks me back to the menu
<CallMeCam> going to try running it from the terminal to see what error it creates
<sark666> wow i've been searchign for 10 min and can't find the listing for the repositories
<CallMeCam> 2010-01-31 20:57:50.946 TV Error: StartRecorder() -- timed out waiting for recorder to start
<CallMeCam> 2010-01-31 20:57:50.947 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<CallMeCam> 2010-01-31 20:57:50.993 TV: Deleting TV Chain in destructor
<CallMeCam> 2010-01-31 20:57:50.996 DPMS Reactivated.
<CallMeCam> thats my error
<CallMeCam> a quick google search would seem to suggest changing the card type
<CallMeCam> and upon changing the card type i'm getting sound, but static/snow for the picture
<CallMeCam> and apparently SNL is on... at least that's what it sounds like :)
<jarrod1> on all channels?
<CallMeCam> let me try a different channel
<jarrod1> is SNL a channel?
<CallMeCam> no SNL is a program that airs on channel 10
<jarrod1> ok
<jarrod1> well thats good, your getting something
<jarrod1> its strange that there is no image though
<jarrod1> maybe it needs some fine tuning
<CallMeCam> fine tuning... ok
<jarrod1> have you thought about using the composite output?
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, what tuner are you using?
<CallMeCam> and it's snow/static picture all across the board
<CallMeCam> foxbuntu: it's a Hauppage HVR-1600
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, Analog Side should be configured as IVTV and Digital side should be DVB
<CallMeCam> jarrod1: the higher channels yield the sound of static along with a static-y picture
<CallMeCam> foxbuntu: how/where would i specify setting that?
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, common error is to select V4L Analog
<jarrod1> is the picture of SNL?
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, in mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, its the MythTV Backend Setup
<jarrod1> so it should be IVTV not V4L
<foxbuntu> yes
<CallMeCam> foxbuntu: the card type is specified as being IVTV MPEG-2 encoder card
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, ok.
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, are you using the RG6/Coax input or the S-Video?
<CallMeCam> do i need to set up two capture cards, one for digital and one for analog?
<CallMeCam> foxbuntu: coaxial
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, are you trying to use QAM (Digital Cable)?
<jarrod1> if you want to get free to air digital as well then you can set up digital
<jarrod1> he has a cable stb hooked up to the coaxial
<CallMeCam> foxbuntu: we're trying to get an analog signal from the STB
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, it sounds like you need to setup the DVB side of the card
<CallMeCam> ok... foxbuntu, looking into it now
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, you should not use the coax connection if its coming from the STB
<jarrod1> thats what I said :P
<CallMeCam> ok, i'll keep that in mind, but i'm first stepping through setting up the back-end one more time, just to be safe
<CallMeCam> i don't have an S-video/composite cable handy at th emoment
<jarrod1> you can make a simple adapter for composite to S-video
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, when I say shouldn't I mean cannot use it
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, it wont work
<CallMeCam> foxbuntu: understood, i'll see if i can locate a s-vid/composite cable
<foxbuntu> CallMeCam, alright, gl. Hope it works out for you. I have 3 of those very cards and they all work well.
<jarrod1> why won't it work?
<CallMeCam> thanks foxbuntu... although i'm also curious why coax won't work
<jarrod1> can't you tune a tv card to it just like you would tune a normal TV?
<foxbuntu> jarrod1, you cant tune on it because the STB is doing the tuning
<jarrod1> yeah..
<jarrod1> and?
<foxbuntu> jarrod1, ok, to be clear, without an external changer it wont work
<jarrod1> you are just tuning in to the video feed from the stb, we understand that to change the channel you would need to use the stb remote or an irblaster
<jarrod1> ahha so it will work ;-)
<foxbuntu> jarrod1, not the way you guys are talking about it
 * CallMeCam is running off to find the necessary cables, give me 5 minutes :)
<jarrod1> well we where talking about setting up a blaster as well
<foxbuntu> jarrod1, missed that part :)
<jarrod1> then using irexec to change channels
<foxbuntu> jarrod1, CallMeCam gl, I am out.
<jarrod1> can you get natality/cable receivers which would work for this?
<jarrod1> *satellite
<jarrod1> cheers foxbuntu
<CallMeCam> thanks foxbuntu
<CallMeCam> jarrod1: i have hooked up composite cables from my STB to my mythbox
<CallMeCam> what the heck should i do now?
 * CallMeCam is slightly confused and flustered
<dodddummy> CallMeCam, i set up the same card today.  thing is most of my setting were the same as they were with the hauppauge i replaced.  only settings i had to change were to add the card to mythtv backend setup.  but i have no need for the irblaster
<CallMeCam> are you using a STB dodddummy?
<dodddummy> CallMeCam, no.  are you able to get any video at all yet?
<dodddummy> i have a stb i could plug just to see.
<CallMeCam> no video yet... but attempting to re-setup the card again, hold on for one moment :)
<dodddummy> CallMeCam, have you verified you can see video via vlc or some other non myth program?  that always makes me feel better knowing it's at least working
<CallMeCam> dodddummy: i'll try accessing through XBMC
<dodddummy> i don't know if it qualifies as a stb but i plugged it into my digital converter box and it seems to work fine but i don't have the blaster set up to change the chanel on it.
<dodddummy> CallMeCam, the main trick with setting up the card is it's ivtv
<CallMeCam> thanks dodddummy, i've got that set, but i still couldn't get a picture
<CallMeCam> i'm going to try following foxbuntu's advice of configuring both halves of the card
<jarrod1> sorry mate, went to make a coffee
<CallMeCam> no worries
<Guest9761> when i try to start mythtvfrontend i get an error that states it can't connect to the xserver.. Running 9:10 mythbuntu
<jarrod1> have you got an xserver running :P
<jarrod1> you can't start it over ssh btw,
<jarrod1> callmecam: what are you thinking of doing?
<CallMeCam> jarrod1: here's where i'm at for the moment....
<CallMeCam> i'm reconfiguring the card as per foxbuntu's advice
<CallMeCam> the digital half and the analog half
<Guest9761> i'll try from the box and c what happens
<CallMeCam> i'm going to see if i can get any srt of video other than static
<CallMeCam> at which point i'm going to see about setting up the blaster and the verizon remote
<jarrod1> guest: or if you are using ssh you can do DISPLAY=0,0 mythbuntu I think
<jarrod1> callmecam: did you find that s-video composite cable?
<CallMeCam> i did
<jarrod1> that would be the ideal way of doing it
<CallMeCam> will i still need the blaster if i'm using composite instead of coax?
<jarrod1> I don't know how to set up the card for the svideo input though.
<jarrod1> yeah its exactly the same, just better picture quality
<jarrod1> and no tuning on the card is required
<CallMeCam> ok
<CallMeCam> this is all a little overwhelming, there's so many different options
<Guest9761> i went to the mythtv box and started mythfrontend from a terminal and i get this error mediarenderer::httpserver create error
<Guest9761> it's only a mythfrontend machine.I have a backend server on another machine
<jarrod1> never seen that error before.. google
<CallMeCam> while i'm setting this up, out of curiosity jarrod1... how did you learn all of this?
<jarrod1> lol
<jarrod1> I attended a mythtv training course :P
<CallMeCam> really?
<jarrod1> haha
<jarrod1> just being in a similar situation to you
<CallMeCam> ahhh
<jarrod1> I didn't think of using IRC though
<jarrod1> so.. the hard way, you end up picking up stuff
<CallMeCam> :) my patience was dwindling... i figured it couldn't hurt to hit up the irc channel
<jarrod1> I actually asked a question just before you joined, thats why I'm here
<jarrod1> doubt anyone will see it though
<CallMeCam> well i'd offer to help you with yours but i don't know how much help i'd be :)
<jarrod1> my IR reciever is basically an UIR connected through a USB serial adapter
<jarrod1> (its actually one of these http://hackaday.com/2008/10/30/how-to-usb-remote-control-receiver/)
<Zinn> [hackaday.com] How-to: USB remote control receiver - Hack a Day
<jarrod1> but when I suspend my computer and wake it up, the usb serial device changed from /dev/ttyACM0 to ttyACM1
<jarrod1> so remote control breaks when I sleep then resume
<CallMeCam> hmmm... that's a little odd, let me see if i can't find anything for you on that
<jarrod1> I imagine the reason is that lircd locks the serial port for use or something, so when the usb device wakes up again it has to change to another device file
<CallMeCam> that seems like an accurate guess
<jarrod1> maybe I can write a script or something that changes hardware.conf to the correct device file then restarts lircd but thats pretty messy
<jarrod1> for the moment, I just won't sleep
<jarrod1> or maybe find a way to use a non-USB serial port that won't go changing device files
<CallMeCam> does it fix itself if you restart lirc?
<jarrod1> no
<jarrod1> I have to change the hardware.conf to match the new device file first
<jarrod1> then after another sleep/wake, the device changes to ttyACM2
<CallMeCam> so if you restart the whole computer, does it fix itself?
<jarrod1> yeah
<jarrod1> maybe before sleeping I need to release the serial port or stop lircd
<CallMeCam> that would probably be the most elegant solution
<jarrod1> will try thatl
<CallMeCam> have a sleep script that first releases the port then puts the machine to sleep
<jarrod1> yeah
<jarrod1> suspend is very messy in linux
<jarrod1> it was designed to never sleep
<CallMeCam> apparently you can put script files in /etc/pm/sleep.d
<jarrod1> alright cool
<jarrod1> I will look into it
<CallMeCam> theoretically it could then monitor the sleep state, and if you put it to sleep it will release the device, and if you resume it will restart
<Guest9761> my problem seems to deal with the master backend not running. It's not binding to port 6543
<jarrod1> mythfrontend should still come up with a setup screen if it can't connect to the backend
<jarrod1> callmecam have you seen this page? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600#Backend_Setup
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<Guest9761> never got a setup screen on the remote box
<Guest9761> just a quick flash of the screen when trying to start mythfrontend
<jarrod1> guest: what if you have the backend disconnected?
<jarrod1> hmm is this a fresh install on the frontend?
<Guest9761> yes 9.10 just a frontend machine
<Guest9761> i'm running another 9.10 box that has the backend and frontend
<jarrod1> same setup as me
<Guest9761> i'm going to try and remove mythfrontend and reinstall it and c what happens
<jarrod1> or try running it off the livecd
<sark666> is there a way to force myth to swap fields?
<jarrod1> fields?
<sark666> ever since .21 the field order is wrong.
<sark666> odd even field of an interlaced source
<Guest9761> installed to the hard drive
<jarrod1> oh there are a lot of interlacing options in mythfrontend
<jarrod1> deinterlacing rather..
<sark666> i don't want to deinterlace though.  it's capturing the filed order wrong. deinterlacing won't help that
<jarrod1> what sort of source is it?
<sark666> it's a framebuffer. an old zoltrix tv genie
<sark666> it used to work fine, but since .21 the order has been wrong.  i just upgraded to .22 but same thing.
<sark666> i believe it's something with  myth, because tvtime has the field order right
<sark666> i even tried capturing half frame. 320x240 and it still looks like it's interlaced content.  that's usually a sure sign the field order is being captured out of order
<sark666> no deinterlacing routine will fix that.
<sark666> if you capture at half frame, you shouldn't see any interlacing
<jarrod1> hmm
<jarrod1> half frame means every 2'nd frame?
<jarrod1> so that would show basically half the interlaced image
<Guest9761> removing and rreinstalling did nothing still can't the frontend to start
<CallMeCam> hey jarrod1...
<CallMeCam> i'm getting picture now...
<CallMeCam> but it's black and white
<jarrod1> its really strage guest, whenever I have a problem with the setup, it usually takes me to the frontend setup page
<jarrod1> I would try a fresh install
<Guest9761> don't even get that
<Guest9761> That's what i'm going to do. reinstall from scratch and c what happens
<jarrod1> callmecam: any idea what sort of encoding your set top box is using? NTSC
<CallMeCam> it should be NTSC
<jarrod1> you might be able to change the video format in the set top box setup menu
<jarrod1> or on mythtv, just get them to match
<CallMeCam> am presently running mythfill_database... i'll give that a shot when it's done
<jarrod1> it could also be the s-video adapter
<jarrod1> possibly the chrominance wire isn't connected
<CallMeCam> the chromi-what?
<CallMeCam> :)
<jarrod1> s video is kinda like composite, but it splits it to two signals, one for intensity and one for colour
<jarrod1> so if you only have the intensity wire hooked up you will get a black and white image
<CallMeCam> so perhaps my composite to s-video adapter may be a tad faulty?
<jarrod1> what is this cable from?
<CallMeCam> well the little adapter came with the hauppage card... the cable i'm using was used to hook the dvd player up to the tv
<jarrod1> oh ok
<jarrod1> its probably the signal standard then
<CallMeCam> so i know the cable is good
<CallMeCam> signal standard = NTSC, etc ?
<jarrod1> yeah the cable is most likely good if it came with the card
<jarrod1> yeah
<jarrod1> probably mythtv is set to PAL mode
<jarrod1> and the stb is set to NTSC
<CallMeCam> ok... i'll check as soon as mythfill_database is done
<CallMeCam> :)
<jarrod1> with my issue, I tried stopping lirc before suspending, then after wake up the usb takes the same device file, so hopefully it works. now I can't find the damn remote
<Zinn> jarrod1: Please watch your language.
<jarrod1> damn it zinn
<Zinn> jarrod1: Please watch your language.
<CallMeCam> lol
<jarrod1> haha found it. it works!
<CallMeCam> beautiful!
<jarrod1> so simple
<CallMeCam> glad i could help :)
<jarrod1> so sleeping is easy, just a script that stops lirc and runs pm-suspend
<CallMeCam> that should do it
<jarrod1> waking up, I will have to program the microcontroller in my receiver to pulse the power button when it gets a particular IR command.. thats easy-ish
<jarrod1> now how do I run a program at resume from suspend?
<CallMeCam> i would imagine it would be the same sort of thing
<CallMeCam> that folder acts as a type of listener for all state changes
<CallMeCam> i think
<jarrod1> maybe /etc/pm/sleep.d you mentioned before
<CallMeCam> that would be what i would try first
<CallMeCam> jarrod1: try "man pm-action" read down in the section titled files
<jarrod1> found this: http://en.opensuse.org/Pm-utils#Creating_your_own_hooks
<Zinn> [en.opensuse.org] Pm-utils - openSUSE
<CallMeCam> yeah, that's the same sort of idea in the man page
<jarrod1> ok
<jarrod1> hopefully it runs as root
<CallMeCam> i would hope so
<jarrod1> well that script seems to work
<CallMeCam> fantastic
<CallMeCam> my myth-backend was configured for NTSC and i still received black and white picture :/
<jarrod1> can you hook up the stb to a tv and configure the composite output?
<jarrod1> or just do it through myth
<jarrod1> like because you still get a black and white picture
<CallMeCam> there are no configurable options for the STB other than whether the tv should be on channel 3 or 4
<jarrod1> hmm well does myth have any other options besides just NTSC?
<CallMeCam> a bunch of different PAL options, some SECAM, and NTSC-JP (presumably NTSC for Japan)
<jarrod1> try a few until you get colour I reckon
<jarrod1> maybe its NTSC with pal colour on your stb who knows
<CallMeCam> that would be an interesting/unusual combination
<jarrod1> PAL-M
<CallMeCam> of course, when the coax goes from the STB into the TV, everything works fine
<CallMeCam> PAL-M?
<jarrod1> is NTSC with pal colour
<CallMeCam> can't hurt to give it a shot
<jarrod1> would probably cause b+w in this case
<CallMeCam> PAL-M doesn't seem to be the answer
<jarrod1> what does it do?
<CallMeCam> i still get black and white picture with normal sound
<jarrod1> does it have an option for NTSC 4.43
<jarrod1> or try pal-b/g
<jarrod1> that will probably get some wacky picture
<CallMeCam> no NTSC 4.43
<jarrod1> PAL-N?
<jarrod1> I'm just reading through the ntsc wikipedia article looking at what could cause b+w
<CallMeCam> well I am in the US.... and there's a 10 year old tv plugged into this STB usually.... so I don't think it would be anything wacky with the signal standard
<CallMeCam> at least... from limited know-how on the subject
<CallMeCam> from my*
<jarrod1> yeah
<jarrod1> what happens if you try to use VLC with the card?
<jarrod1> actually I have a better idea, got a dvd player?
<jarrod1> or some composite source that you know is ntsc-m (the normal US standard)
<CallMeCam> yeah, i have a dvd player right here
<jarrod1> try that out see if it does colour
<CallMeCam> you mean.... plug the dvd composite video out into the HVR-1600?
<jarrod1> or color as you yanks say
<CallMeCam> lol
<jarrod1> yeah
<CallMeCam> and then try using the VLC that comes with mythbuntu to view the dvd?
<jarrod1> actually....
<jarrod1> nah use mythtv
<jarrod1> one other thing...
<CallMeCam> yes?
<jarrod1> is there a setting between composite and s-video in mythtv
<jarrod1> maybe the cable uses the luminance wire only for composite, and the encoder in the card is designed for this
<CallMeCam> i would assume i should be looking in the backend?
<jarrod1> yes
<CallMeCam> i'm looking at my default inputs....
<CallMeCam> i see Tuner 1, S-Video 1, Composite 1, S-Video 2, Composite 2
<jarrod1> what was it set to?
<CallMeCam> S-Video 1
<CallMeCam> that's for the IVTV card type
<jarrod1> well there you go, try composite 1
<CallMeCam> damn, still black and white
<Zinn> CallMeCam: Please watch your language.
<CallMeCam> thanks zinn
<jarrod1> hehe
<jarrod1> what video system is it now set to? ntsc...
<CallMeCam> NTSC
<jarrod1> this is getting pretty annoying eh?
<CallMeCam> hahaha only a little
<CallMeCam> though i don't blame you... :)
<CallMeCam> there's just too many "standards" and options
<jarrod1> well, i guess you have to just play around with the standards, maybe one of them will work.
<jarrod1> if all else fails, use the coaxial and the tuner
<CallMeCam> and how would i set that up?
<CallMeCam> lol
<jarrod1> no idea :)
<CallMeCam> awesome!
<jarrod1> I use dvb
<CallMeCam> ok, well i appreciate all the help and advice :)
<jarrod1> don't actually own a analogue tuner.
<CallMeCam> thank you so much for your time
<jarrod1> yeah no worries
<jarrod1> im sure there are people idling here who would know what to do
<CallMeCam> if i manage to find something that works i'll be sure to pop back in and let you know what it was
<jarrod1> ok
<jarrod1> maybe try the dvd thing
<CallMeCam> i'll give that a shot
<CallMeCam> thanks again for your help :)
<jarrod1> I'll be idling here for a while
<CallMeCam> ok cool
<Shadow__X> where is the mythtv database backup script located now?
<Shadow__X> and hello everyone
<Jester05> hello
<Jester05> anyone here?
<Jester05> I'm having an issue with 1080p playback on my system.. the system is quite old so I have a feeling I just need to upgrade my master backend
<Jester05> at any rate heres the setup: P4 2.8Ghz @800mhz, (2) 1g RAM @400mhz, FX5700LE, (2) SATA drives: 1 recording 1 storage
<Jester05> I've considered putting a new graphics card in it however considering its age, i don't know that theres much of a purpose to dropping more money in that box, esp considering the odds of me ever being able to use the AGP card in another machine in the future..
<darthanubis> Jester05, do you have a question?
<Jester05> hey
<Jester05> yes i do
<Jester05> you there darthanubis
<darthanubis> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Jester05> I already posted the question b4
<Jester05> but I'll repeat..
<Jester05> I have an old box, p4 2.8ghz @800mhz fsb, (2) 1g RAM @400mhz, FX5700LE.. DOES NOT HANDLE 1080p
<Jester05> wondering if that processor alone could even handle 1080p if overclocked
<Jester05> if so, I may look into getting a graphix card that could but considering it would have to be AGP, I dont think I will
<Jester05> most likely just end up building a new box
<bogus-> think that's the best you can do
<darthanubis> Questions have question marks. There was never a question, just a monologue.
<superm1> you can keep using that system for a backend at least
<physh> hello
<physh> little problem here
<physh> I just installed mythbuntu with a hvr-1800 card and got it to work, but when I tune to a channel (any channel) I have two pictures, the same signal, spliting my screen in half.  one on top, one on bottom.  same pictures, same signal.  what's going on?
<jarrod1> physh: sounds like  its not deinterlacing properly
<physh> it's strange because each picture is clear, but I just have two.  one on top and one on bottom
<jarrod1> yeah and they are squashed vertically?
<physh> it doesn't seem like a normal de-interlace problem but I would be more than happy to check any thing you might have in mind
<physh> yes, squashed.  one on top, one on bottom.  exact same signal and picture, just duplicated
<jarrod1> I had the same problem at one point, can't remember exactly how I fixed it, but It was a deinterlacing option
<physh> I will look for that then
<jarrod1> its under tv settings>playback>playback profiles, then try editing the profile
<physh> it was in the video playback profile.  changed it from what it was to "high" profile.  that solved the dual picture thing thank you.  now the picture just looks terrible.
<physh> I will attempt to work with it to see what  can find
<physh> one other problem is my audio is incredibly low
<jarrod1> what profile was it on?
<jarrod1> i mean what are you changing it to
<jarrod1> i must be tired.. what was it on
<jarrod1> audio you can play with in settings>general>audio system/audio mixer
<jarrod1> Does anyone know how to prevent mythbuntu from asking for a password on resume from standby?
<jarrod1> actually.. nvr mind
<physh> Jarrodl:  the profile that I was on when I had the dual picture issue was the "C+" default profile.
<Jester05> whats the minimum CPU/GPU power required to stream 1080p seamlessly
<rhpot1991> Jester05: hard to say, network can be an issue as well
<rhpot1991> something like an ion box will be the lightest weight that I'd recommend
<rhpot1991> !fontend | Jester05
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about fontend
<rhpot1991> !fontend% | Jester05
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about fontend%
<rhpot1991> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> !frontend | Jester05
<Zinn> Jester05: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<rhpot1991> would help if I could type :)
<Jester05> hmm
<Jester05> well you see I'm trying to decide what to do for my living room tv..
<Jester05> I currently have this older box set up as being my main backend and dually as my frontend for my living room
<mrand> Jester05: If you are saying you have an old box and would like to run HD on it, the standard response is that VDPAU works really well for most people, and cards aren't too expensive.
<mrand> Having said that,
 * mrand <----- doesn't have VDPAU
<rhpot1991> mrand: except you need a VDPAU card which mostly requires PCIE, so no old boxens
<rhpot1991> there are some agp ones but I've seen mixed words on them
<mrand> Good point on PCIe.
<rhpot1991> Jester05: what I'd say is hide that box away somewhere and keep it as your backend, then add an ion box in your living room
<rhpot1991> check out the link that zinn repeated at you and you can see that they are great for visible areas
<rhpot1991> hi Zinn
<Zinn> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mjpm> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mjpm> Hello. Can someone tell me the user name & pw of the mythbuntu clean install cd? (mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso)
<tgm4883> mjpm, there shouldn't be a username/password
<mjpm> ok, I'll md5 and burn it again, maybe a burning error
<mythtv_guy> if your booting the install cdrom and it boots to the live environment it should just show the desktop, a burning error would suggest a problem booting IMHO
<physh> graphics question:  I'm currently running an ati hd4670 card via dvi out to a 42 inch plasma though I'm really not happy with the picture quality in mythtv.  I have available a a Geforce 7300LE card.  would I see a picture improvement using the nvidia card and the VDPAU decoder?
<tgm4883> physh, no
<tgm4883> mostly because the 7300 doesn't support VDPAU
<physh> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-02
<klucas> Hi All,
<klucas> Anyone got a pcHDTV HD-5500 capture card?  What do you think?  I'm thinking of getting one and like that it doesn't honour the broadcast flag.
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: don't you ^
<rhpot1991> klucas: http://www.mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Developer Hardware | Mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> a work in progress currently
<rhpot1991> but you can get an idea of what works well based upon what we are all using
<rhpot1991> if you stick around I'm sure tgm4883 will chime in
<klucas> Cool, will do  Thanks.
<jcpunk> I just re-installed my mythbuntu box and it doesn't seem to be reading my samba shares?
<jcpunk> how can I make sure myth is looking in the right place?
<Jester05> is there a way to access the mythbuntu control center via terminal(ssh)
<jcpunk> I have mounted a samba share containing a few .avi files in /var/lib/mythtv/videos and made sure the umask is good
<Jester05> jcpunk, I had alot of difficulty w/ my samba shares too :-\
<jcpunk> Jester05, if you have Xforwarding enabled you can ssh in as a user with sudo rights and run mythbuntu-control-centre
<Jester05> what are you doing for your fstab?
<Jester05> well i was hoping to do that w/o having to allow xforwarding
<Jester05> however, if X is the quick fix, I can
<jcpunk> 192.168.100.100/Videos /var/lib/mythtv/videos cifs guest,ro,uid=103,gid=105,nobrl,rsize=130048,nocase,defaults 0 0
<jcpunk> X forwarding is the best solution for that IMHO, it is low risk and low resource usage until you need it
<Jester05> jcpunk, according to sshd_config .. xforwarding is enabled.. does it need to be enabled by both ssh i'm logged into and ssh i'm logging in from?
<jcpunk> if it is enabled server side, your client may not be doing the setup (it should be by default) try ssh -X
<jcpunk> rather than just ssh
<Jester05> alright
<Jester05> i'll give it a go
<Jester05> NICE!
<Jester05> thanks man :)
<jcpunk> no worries
<Jester05> would you like to see the fstab of a machine setup I have had previously working great?
<Jester05> may help with your samba mounting issue
<Jester05> /192.168.1.101/shared	/media/shared	cifs	rw,user,uid=1000,gid=100,password=25667938	0	0
<Jester05> thats a //
<Jester05> "//192.168.1.101/shared	/media/shared	cifs	rw,user,uid=1000,gid=100,password=25667938	0	0"
<Jester05> there we go
<jcpunk> thanks, I suspect my problem is more myth related than samba related
<Jester05> well what are you trying to do?
<jcpunk> I had this wokring this morning and decided to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<Jester05> make sure your user is the owner of the share
<jcpunk> I have a bunch of random video files I am trying to load into mythvideo
<jcpunk> the weird thing is, when i try and simplify and unmount the share and just copy a movie into the directory it still doesn't display
<jcpunk> I can set the permissions to 777 on everything and nothing changes
<jcpunk> at this point I am not convinced that myth is looking in that directory
<Jester05> wait..
<Jester05> do you mean that video manager isn't picking them up?
<jcpunk> yep
<Jester05> HAHAHAHA man..
<Jester05> I had the exact same problem
<Jester05> you're going to feel kinda dumb when i tell you how to fix it
<Jester05> lol
<Jester05> i did the exact same thing for hours b4 someone told me the correction lol
<Jester05> open video manager and press m for menu
<Jester05> then click on scan for changes lol
<Jester05> SAME exact thing i did .. spent hours trying to figure out access issues
<jcpunk> OMG! I have been fighting this for more hours than I want to admit
<jcpunk> I'd say we just had a fair exchange of knowledge
<jcpunk> (didn't video manager do this by default in the last version?_
<jcpunk> )
<Jester05> yeah i know lol
<Jester05> I spent HOURS trying to figure that out lol
<jcpunk> I may have logged about 6 fighting this.... sigh
<Jester05> in video manager "e" edits the info, "m" is menu, and "i" allows you to access information on that specific video.. reset meta data (which is at the bottom of the list of meta data stuff and requires you to scroll down to see it)
<jcpunk> thanks for the help!
<Jester05> no prob man
<jcpunk> you can forward the control center now right?
<Jester05> its allowing me to access the control center but I cannot make changes it seems
<jcpunk> hmmmm....
<rhpot1991> ssh -X <backend>
<Jester05> i wonder if its b/c I manually installed some of the codecs and things b4
<rhpot1991> then sudo mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> and you should be able to run it and make change
<jcpunk> I thought it wrapped around gtksu?
<Jester05> haha
<Jester05> sorry, i'm an idiot lol
<Jester05> I thought i was already sudo su'd in lol
<Jester05> wow, we're both being smart tonight ;)
<jcpunk> wouldn't be the first one to do that, nor will you be the last
<Jester05> lol yeah, having an off night lo
<jcpunk> if things seem good I will head out
<Jester05> yeah i seem to be good to go now
<Jester05> lol
<Jester05> this past weekend I've managed to set up my entire system
<jcpunk> nice!
<Jester05> out in the living room I have 2 analog and 1 digital tuner
<jcpunk> that must have been a mess
<Jester05> in the bedroom (secondary backend), I have 1 digital tuner
<Jester05> oh yeah it was a pain just b/c I had to learn how to use 9.10 lol
<Jester05> thanks for the help tho man, have a good one
<bcgrown> my database seems to have disappeared.  Can anyone help me either repair or restore it from a backup?  the instructions on the mythtv wiki are not working for me.  I'm on mythbuntu 9.10
<jcpunk> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-backend mythtv-backend-master
<bcgrown> jcpunk: will that repair the db or just wipe it out and redo it from scratch?
<jcpunk> that will probably wipe it, but I suspect whatever broke your db is beyond my ability to fix (myth novice here)
<jcpunk> a clean one /should/ be problem free
<bcgrown> jcpunk: hrm.  i'd rather not lose all my recordings & schedules
<bcgrown> i have a mythconverg db backup i just dont know how to restore it
<jcpunk> do you have the dump file?
<jcpunk> if so can you run "file <>" where <> is the file name, on it fore me
<bcgrown> what is the dump file?
<jcpunk> whatever file mythconverg gave out
<rhpot1991> bcgrown: first try running this: /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/maintenance/optimize_mythdb.pl
<rhpot1991> might fix your issues
<rhpot1991> you can also use phpmyadmin to poke around and see whats going on there, repair tables, etc
<bcgrown> rhpot1991: that script just tells me "cannot connect to database" :(  and i don't have phpmyadmin installed
<bcgrown> unless it's there by default
<Jester05> mythtv is AMAZING lol
<Jester05> finally have my entire system working perfectly
<romanyiv> At one time - on an earlier version of Myth - PIP gave me an option to have 2 identical size windows - which worked well on a wide screen HDTV.  But I've not saw that for some time - may have been something the devs experimented with and removed.  Anyone have any knowledge of how to enable that feature?
<sark666> i'm trying to post something on mythtv-users but getting 'cannot send to channel'  since when is mythtv-users listen by default?
<superm1> sark666, you need to register with nickserv i believe
<superm1> sark666, /msg nickserv help
<superm1> and it will tell you more about how to register and identify
<jerkface> hi, i just installed mythbuntu. what is the password for mysql?
<rhpot1991> jerkface: /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<arriflex> iirc, there is no password for the root user, follow rhpot1991 for the mythtv user's
<superm1> root mysql user will be set to your user password initially
<Lycan^> can mythbuntu also run as a live cd?
<hipitihop> I know this is somewhat OT but is anyone familiar with the current Karmic bluetooth stack ? some guides suggest use of /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf but this now seems out of date
<Daviey> superm1 is more familair with the KDE bluetooth stuff, right superm1 ?
<hipitihop> Daviey, are you saying that different stacks are being used in Ubuntu ?
<Daviey> hipitihop: no
<Ratok> Hello everyone, I am still stuck with an mythmusic problem, playlist and file listing works fine, but i cannot start music, mythvideo in contrast works out of the box.
<rhpot1991> Ratok: check your logs?
<Ratok> where can i find them
<rhpot1991> !log%
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Ratok> i will report soon ;)
<Ratok> hmm maybe thats the problem, i got a softlink to my data files
<Ratok>  /var/lib/mythtv/music -> /mnt/data/musik
<rhpot1991> check permissions
<rhpot1991> !blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<rhpot1991> that should apply to music I think
<Ratok> done, all fine
<Ratok> music files are read correctly, i can see them in the playlist, but every button for play doesnt work
<tgm4883> post logs
<Ratok> just doesnt start to play, unlike the videos
<Ratok> on my way ...
<Ratok> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f53b0c08e
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] mythbuntu private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
<tgm4883> Maybe that?
<Ratok> are there some restrictions for mp3 files?
<tgm4883> punching that into google, it doesn't look like a mythtv specific error
<tgm4883> can you play the files outside of mythtv?
<Ratok> no problems
<Ratok> im trying with your permissions again
<Ratok> maybe there is something wrong with it
<tgm4883> run mythfrontend from the command line
<tgm4883> then you can at least see the errors while the problem is occuring
<mrand> Ratok: did it used to work (on 0.21 Myth, for example)?
<Ratok> sry first time using it
<Ratok> everything great uptil now
<Ratok> ;)
<Ratok> funny thing if i play and stop it tells me the remaining time
<Ratok> 2010-02-02 19:32:05.756 Error opening audio device (Standard)
<Ratok> 			eno: No such file or directory (2)
<mrand> TagLib doesn't appear to be mythrelated... Are you using KDE?
<Ratok> console messages
<Ratok> at least one every second
<mrand> Ok, taglib is something that myth plugs in while building, but it isn't source code controlled by the myth group.  I wonder if we're using a recent version of taglib.
<mrand> Ratok: the TagLib messages are caused by ID3 metadata that it doesn't recognize.  You might see if you can make a backup of one .mp3 and then play with the tags somehow (I haven't done it in so long, I don't know what to suggest to use for that).
<Ratok> 2010-02-02 19:42:05.634 AudioOutput Error: Error opening audio device (Standard), the error was: No such file or directory
<Ratok> 2010-02-02 19:42:07.714 XMLParse: LoadTheme using '/usr/share/mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu/music-ui.xml'
<Ratok> last error i got by trying to play a file
<mrand> Looks like Ubuntu repo has taglib 1.6, which is about the newest there is.
<Ratok> i do not understand the connection of No Such File Or Directory with Taglib ?
<mrand> They are probably unrelated.  that error is that it can't open your "sound device" to output anything to your speakers.  Possibly a config issue on your system... maybe poke around in the MythMusic configuration?
<mrand> bbl
<Ratok> ah its working if i change the output
<Ratok> you were right
<Ratok> but mythvideo works fine
<Ratok> can i copy the configs somehow
<Ratok> because im using spdif output and now it doesnt play on it anymore
<Ratok> it said it uses standard of mythtv
<Ratok> this doesnt seem to work
<Ratok> where can i find the config files?
<Ratok> got it
<Ratok> yeah: MythMusic should add the ALSA entries to the GUI config menu
<Ratok> doing manual ALSA:spdif did it :-)
<Ratok> ... happy listening to music
<mrand> Ratok: good to know.  Are you saying there are multiple entries to choose from in the MythMusic output device config, but ALSA isn't one of them?
<Ratok> correct
<Ratok> i got Standard, /dev/dsp, and /dev/adsp
<Ratok> but unlike MythVideo i do not have the entries ALSA:*
<Ratok> but MythBuntu rocks ^^
<Ratok> now for me too
<mrand> Ratok: thanks for reporting back.  I'll see what I can do about documenting that, and maybe seeing what we can do to fix it.
<Ratok> you are welcome, thanks for the help again
<mrand> Glad you got it running.  We often don't know the direct answer, but sometimes the things we do know can eventually lead to the answer for users willing to keep pushing, as you did.  Works out well most of the time :-)
<Ratok> now im just waiting for my smart card to use dvb-c ;)
<Ratok> then im totally happy
<mrand> I don't know anything about that...  other than some people have a challenge scanning channels.  So my pre-advice is be patient and maybe read some of the upstream mythtv documentation on channel scanning (whatever there is).
<Ratok> hehe scanning works fine ^^
<Ratok> but the decryption is not online
<mrand> oh, awesome.
<mrand> then you should be set!
<Ratok> hope so
<Ratok> just get that card in and go
<jayman8547> mythbackend.log is filled with "MainServer::ANN Monitor" and "adding: tzcheck as a client (events: 0)".  I think it has to do with slave backends.  Running 9.10 Mythbuntu 2.6.31-14 kernel.  mythfrontend logs were not being created on any of my 3 FE and I foudnd a solution by enabling slave backends then disabling them, which is what I did.  Any other questions on config I will be glad to answer.
<jayman8547> sorry keep getting bounced.  Back for the night
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-03
<bbigras> any progress for the PVR-150 Blaster?
<benomatic> I have a mythtv box that was 9.04; for various reasons, I upgraded to 9.10, but not by normal path (which I tried, and which failed).  instead I had to do overwrite install.  I backed up /etc, and let it overwrite away.  Any chance I can redeem my existing tv database/shows/etc, which were not wiped?  simply untarring /etc/mythtv didn't cut it, but I am ignorant enough to not have found where else to look, thus far.
<foxbuntu> benomatic, did you pull an actual mythtv backup?
<foxbuntu> benomatic, rather mysql backup
<benomatic> i just figured out where it lives, and i don't think so
<benomatic> i may just have to start from scratch :(
<foxbuntu> benomatic, very much so if you didnt backup the db
<benomatic> yeah, i thought i backed up /var but found that i had failed.  life goes on i suppose :)
<benomatic> well, that my tarball was empty
<stuarticus> Hi guys, I'm just starting a mythbuntu install on a vaio vgn-fz21m, with dead internal keyboard and mouse. Want to use it as front end. 2 questions, 1 is there an audio player built in, like amarok or something? And 2 any general advice before I start? Many thanks.
<stuarticus> Hi guys, I'm just starting a mythbuntu install on a vaio vgn-fz21m, with dead internal keyboard and mouse. Want to use it as front end. 2 questions, 1 is there an audio player built in, like amarok or something? And 2 any general advice before I start? Many thanks.
<jarrod1> 1- there is mythmusic, I haven't used it though. 2- if it has a decent GPU, play around with the profiles a bit to take advantage of the gpu.. you will probably need a remote control, media center remotes are probably easiest with lots of setup guides.
<stuarticus> JARROD1: I was thnking I could get away with a wireless keybaord and mouse combo, like the keysonic 2.4GHz, you think I would need remote as well? Is ther any way to use my iphone?
<jarrod1> yeah wireless keyboards are ok, its personal preference. iphone? probably lol.
<stuarticus> It's a geforce 6800 mobile, so not too bad. HDMI outs, not sure if those will work under linux
<stuarticus> Hehe, yeah, maybe lol, I read I can use it as a VNC mouse and keyboard though...
<mrand> stuarticus: yes, there is remote software for the iphone
<stuarticus> What's it called?
<mrand> stuarticus: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/416304
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Remotux Released! | MythTV | Users
<stuarticus> thanks, will check it out
<mrand> Remotux appears to be a keyboard/mouse replacement.
<stuarticus> Great, now I will always win remote control fights with GF
<Rob_Z> has the issue with 9.10 and i2c + remote controls been worked out yet? I'd like to upgrade but if the remote control doesnt' work yet it's not fully a viable option
<Rob_Z> (more out of the box than the resolution covered here http://old.nabble.com/Haupauge-Cards-on-Ubuntu-9.10-td26009614.html)
<Zinn> [old.nabble.com] Nabble - LIRC - Haupauge Cards on Ubuntu 9.10
<lime4x4> mce remote worked in 8.10 but doesn't work in 9.10
<superm1> def works in 9.10, a lot of us own them; likely a misconfiguration somewhere
<lime4x4> i've done 4 fresh installs on the same box and no joy
<lime4x4> if i type in irw in a terminal nothing shows up when pressing buttons. The red led lights up on the receiver whenever i push a button on the remote
<lime4x4> i have the remote enabled in the infrared setup page
<superm1> lime4x4, just to check you are using both a mceusb remote and receiver, right?
<lime4x4> yes
<lime4x4> when i type lsusb it's being detected as a phillips
<superm1> i'd normally say perhaps the product id isn't contained within the lirc driver, but if these exact devices worked in 8.10, that's not too likely
<superm1> is it possible the hardware has gone bad between 8.10 and 9.10? do you still have an 8.10 install you can compare against to ensure that?
<lime4x4> it was working on this box till i upgraded to 9.10. Thought something happened during the upgrade then tried a fresh install
<superm1> okay so as an experiment, you can try to stop the lirc init script (sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop), unplug the usb receiver and plug it back in.  if the udev rule is working and detecting your hardware, it will automatically restart
<lime4x4> nope still not working
<ahhughes> man, hauupage dtv cards are EXPEN$IVE!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-04
<dkeith__> Good day folks
<dkeith__> I have a mythbuntu backend that has started misbehaving recently, the backend app dieing frequently and sporadically.
<dkeith__> I just took a look at the backend logs and noticed repeated blocks of errors indicating duplicate database errors
<dkeith__> looks something like this (sorry for the length)
<dkeith__> --
<dkeith__> 2010-02-01 10:00:40.611 DB Error (change_program):
<dkeith__> Query was:
<dkeith__> UPDATE program SET starttime = '2010-02-01T12:30:14',     endtime   = '2010-02-02T10:16:54' WHERE chanid    = 5381 AND       starttime = '2010-02-01T12:00:14'
<dkeith__> Driver error was [2/1062]:
<dkeith__> QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query
<dkeith__> Database error was:
<dkeith__> Duplicate entry '5381-2010-02-01 12:30:14-0' for key 1
<dkeith__> --
<dkeith__> any chance this rings a bell?
<dkeith__> version is mythbuntu 8.x with comcast tuner via firewaire and hd homerun listeing over the air.  Problems seem to happen while recording, though I have not been able to verify
<mrand> dkeith__: Sorry, no firm leads.  Might first try cleaning database.  You might also check out http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Fixing_Corrupt_Database_Encoding (even though you aren't upgrading, that article seems to imply to me there might be remote situations where daily operations could be affected)
<mrand> dkeith__: BTW, as suggested in the /topic, you can use pastebin for logs.
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Fixing Corrupt Database Encoding - MythTV
<tgm4883> i'd also note that in 9.10, the backend should get autorestarted if it dies by upstart
<dkeith__> thanks.  to clarify - "cleaning the database" means folowing the instructions at that "Fixing_Corrupt_Database_Encoding"?
<dkeith__> sorry bout the paste - the pastebin info scrolled off the screen.
<dkeith__> I am intending to upgrade "real soon now".  But I am on the road for the next 4-5 weeks and hope t just stabilize it for now.  Que sera
<ahhughes> if I want to add some music to my library where the hell do I copy it too?
<Zinn> ahhughes: Please watch your language.
<ahhughes> wow, that's harsh.
<dkeith__> harsh, but fair.  The manual has instructions for doing this.  IIRC, you can declare where you music is and have it scan that directory.  I am using 8.x, which has a pretty limited music UI (IMHO), and since my FE's are runnign on MACos, just loaded up the myth from the same share full of mp3's that itunes uses
<dkeith__> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythMusic#Importing_an_existing_music_collection
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythMusic - MythTV
<jarrod1> how can I change the order of items in the main menu? like to make "watch tv" first.
<jarrod1> is freenode still having troubles because of this firefox attack?
<dlong> I am running 9.04 still due to the lack of support of the PVR 150 and recently upgraded mythtv to 0.22 using the daily builds repo.  That process is working well, with the exception of using new themes such as the new mythbuntu theme or the graphite theme.  Are these themes broken?
<rhpot1991> dlong: how is the 150 broken?
<dlong> rhpot1991: PVR-150 Blaster does not currently work
<dlong> that's right on the front page of http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.10/release
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu 9.10 Release Notes | Mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> ah blasting, nevermind :)
<dlong> So if I look at the logs (/var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log), I see a lot of "Font needs a face" messages
<dlong> In order to get any functionality of the frontend back I have to change the theme inside the database
<dlong> blootube-wide works
<rhpot1991> dlong: did you update all the themes?
<rhpot1991> if you run a pre .22 theme on .22 things wont be happy
<dlong> rhpot1991: yes, all the themes are updated
<tgm4883> dlong, what is the output of
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-frontend
<tgm4883> and
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-theme-mythbuntu
<dlong> mythtv-frontend: 0.22+fixes22594
<dlong> mythtv-theme-mythbuntu
<dlong> 1.0.22+....
<tgm4883> dlong, you are on 9.04?
<dlong> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> using the mythbuntu-repos auto-builds?
<dlong> yes
<gizmobay> dlong, I have a PVR150 on 9.10
<dlong> gizmobay: 32 or 64 bit?
<gizmobay> 64 bit
<tgm4883> dlong, looks like you have an older build, maybe try apt-get updating again
<dlong> gizmobay: hauppauge HVR-1600?
<tgm4883> latest on the auto-builds is
<tgm4883>  mythtv	 0.22.0+fixes23426-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2
<gizmobay> Just a pvr150 no hvr-1600
<dlong> tgm4883: all right, I will update them
<rhpot1991> gizmobay: it will record fine, he needs to blast
<dlong> rhpot1991: correct.
<dlong> Recording worked fine
<gizmobay> hasn't setup lirc yet?
<gizmobay> Does the HVR-1600 have an internal blaster or will he need a serial?
<rhpot1991> gizmobay: blasting doesn't work on it in karmic
<gizmobay> ah I see
<gizmobay> blasting sucks though lol
<dlong> gizmobay: blasting is great for a person who turns into a couch potato after a long day of work
<lime4x4> what is the best way to link a usb hard drive to the music folder on 9.10
<gizmobay> my blasting can be iffy on changing the channel
<gizmobay> it's better 1 in 10 fail for me
<Rob_Z> so the issues with the 150's has been fixed and it can now receive IR controls from a remote?
<Rob_Z> (and 1600)
<dlong> Rob_Z: I don't believe so
 * Rob_Z grumbles
<tgm4883> there is an issue with PVR 150's and IR Receiving?
<tgm4883> I thought it was just with blasting
<mrand> 1600 may still be broke.  Not sure of PVR-150 problems other than analog scanning.  http://old.nabble.com/Haupauge-Cards-on-Ubuntu-9.10-td26009614.html
<Zinn> [old.nabble.com] Nabble - LIRC - Haupauge Cards on Ubuntu 9.10
<zephead> hello.  I just purchased a USB-UIRT for channel changing my comcast DCT2224 box.  I'm able to successfully change channels with the "irsend --device /dev/lircd1 SEND_ONCE DCT2000 6 1 OK" command (example = channel 61) but cannot get this to work in a script.  Does anybody have any suggestions?
<zephead> I did have to modify /etc/init.d/lirc as documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=2620631671517159eb08ce9841966b8a&p=8557053&postcount=12
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [SOLVED] Serial IR Blaster - IRSEND hardware does not support sending
<mrand> zephead: I have a very similar cable box.... 2222 maybe.  I think it has the same interface.  I can't look at how my myth application is set up right now, but will be able to this evening if you wanna stick around or come back.  Note that while I have used IR blasting in the past, I use serial port right now.  Slightly faster and more reliable.
<zephead> mrand: I wish my new board came w/ the serial pin header(s)! :)  I think my lack of scripting is the root cause here, I figure since irsend works from the commandline, I just need some help creating a script...  I wonder if the modification I had to make to get the blaster portion to work is causing grief since i have to use the "--device /dev/lircd1" flag?
<zephead> mrand: I'll stick around and I greatly appreciate any help you may be able to provide.  Thanks!
<mrand> Are you using a pre-canned script?
<zephead> I've tried and failed ;(  I did just run across this though : http://losdos.dyndns.org:8080/public/mythtv-info/IR-BLASTER-HOWTO.html - and I'm modifying accordingly (REMOTE_NAME=JVC_RAW changed to REMOTE_NAME=DCT2000).  The good thing is my /usr/share/lirc/extras/transmitters/motorola/dctxxxx.conf file is good
<Zinn> [losdos.dyndns.org:8080] IR-BLASTER-HOWTO // MYTHTV
<mrand> zephead, here's mine: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1ae89e33
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] mythbuntu private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<mrand> No promises, but it worked last time I tried it.
<mrand> @ignore pastebin.com
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<mrand> bbl
<zephead> pardon my ignorance, how is this command called from the commandline (rather than specifying in mythtv-setup)? :)
<zephead> ok - thanks!
<mrand> channel_change.sh <channel number>   I believe.
<zephead> :) I'll give it a stab.  Thanks for you help!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-05
<mrand> zephead: yeah, I don't have anything other than the channel change command in the backend setup (i.e. No command line arguments).  BTW, I don't remember where I got that script from, but I assume it was from here: /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/channel_changers
<mrand> And I confirmed that I am using serial port, not IR blasting.  If you have a 9-pin DB connector on the back of your STB, you might give it a try as well.
<zephead> ok - thank you very much mrand :)
<M06w> seriously?
<M06w> "up to 60 minutes or more"
<M06w> just for that I'm going to wait seven minutes to give you my question
<M06w> ok so that turned into more of a ten minute period but it's your own fault.
<M06w> So, I was wondering if it's appropriate to ask about hardware for use with mythbuntu here
<M06w> specifically I'm looking to find a device capable of outputing audio and video to coax with channels
<rhpot1991> silly comments wont help anything
<rhpot1991> and I'm unaware of anything can output via coax
<M06w> I disagree, but it is not a matter that matters so whatever
<M06w> yea, I'm not having any luck finding anything
<rhpot1991> M06w: you wouldn't know if it made matters worse, will make people more likely to ignore you and not respond to your question
<M06w> the sort of people who'd get pissed by that are not the sort that would withstand a conversation with me long enough to achieve anything useful for ether party
<M06w> anybody offhand got a specific shopping list to build a box for this under 150$ total? I could do it myself but I only remember to work on this stuff at 2:49am after taking my sleeping pills and getting pissed off by my latest attempt to make my old xbox do something useful.
<M06w> my only condition is that I need composite video; old tv and I don't have much to spend
<M06w> looks like 150$'s too cheap...
<M06w> damn yee!
<Zinn> M06w: Please watch your language.
<M06w> darn yee!
<M06w> then, 250$ I guess I could do
<stuarticus> Hi, I'm installing at the moment, left TV-Out disabled... It didn't seem to recognise HDMI, is this normal (geforce 8600m GT)? I was planning on just using the second VGA out, is this easy enough? Is VGA as good for quality?
<stuarticus> Myth-tvsetup is a bit complex!
<stuarticus> Is it still possible to add MAME in 9,10?
<stuarticus> I've installed SDLmame from this how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340191, but I don't have the Utilities/Setup ==> Setup ==> Media Settings ==> Game Settings ==> Game Players menu in my myth tv frontend? Anyone know why?
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] HOW TO MythGame under Mythbuntu - Ubuntu Forums
<stuarticus> There's no Games Settings menu at all?
<rek> hi when i download a deb mythbuntu asks me for a program to open it what can i select i don't remember
<rek> how can i see my media not mounted
<rek> nautilus
<rek> discovered
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-06
<tmkt> anyone have at hand a link to the solution to then 2-3 minute delay for my remote to start working when i start up mythfrontend? remember seeing an article about it, but can't seem to find it anymore
<tmkt> never happened with v0.21
<Nighthawk82> hey guys how can i make the tv channels on mythTV run better and not blotchy on a notebook?
<rhpot1991> Nighthawk82: don't use wifi?
<rhpot1991> get a notebook thats more powerful?
<rhpot1991> its kinda a loaded question
<rhpot1991> Nighthawk82: what kind of recordings, what are the specs on the notebook?
<Nighthawk82> ok wasn't sure if there was some software that might have helped as also not sure if it's goes on settings when setting it up as i'm all new to linux thats all
<Nighthawk82> ok won't use wifi then cool thanks
<Nighthawk82> :)
<jakent> hrm... wondering if I can run mythtv in a vm and expect to see the tuner cards correctly
<tgm4883> jakent, no
<jakent> yeah, what I figured
<jakent> guess I should buy a ow end machine for the tuner card, and leave my main machine on freebsd
<tgm4883> yea that would work
<jakent> does the tuner card go in the front end or the back end
<tgm4883> jakent, backend
<jakent> lol.. sucks... cause thats the one I wanted to stay freebsd... very few tuner card drivers on freebsd
<jakent> I have a Hauppage 2250
<jakent> maybe run the ubuntu-mythtv with the tuner cards front and back ends on the small machine, then run a masterback end on the freebsd ... not sure if that really makes a large difference... the freebsd machine is web server and NAS primarily
<rek> hi
<rek> i don't hear any audio
<rek> !help audio
<Zinn> !help audio For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<lime4x4> anyone else have a problem getting a windows media center remote working with 9.10?
<lime4x4> irw reports nothing when pressing buttons even thou the red led lights up on the receiver when pushing buttons
<Rob_Z> there is a known issue with 9.10
<Rob_Z> they yanked a bunch of things out from the kernel.
<rhpot1991> lime4x4: nope both of mine work fine
<lime4x4> if i run sudo mode2 -d /dev/lirc0 i get responces from the remote
<rhpot1991> lime4x4: is your remote here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MCE Remote - MythTV
<lime4x4> yes version 2 model 1039
<lime4x4> the remote worked fine in 8.10
<rhpot1991> lime4x4: pastebin your configs in /etc/lirc
<rhpot1991> I'll compare them with mine when I get a chance, eating in a few so you'll have to be patient
<lime4x4> ok i'll let u know when there up there
<lime4x4> here they are  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m41b47a61
<lime4x4> and thanks
<gbutters> lime4x4: change remote device to REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/lirc0" and sudo service lirc restart and you should be ready to go
<lime4x4> ok i'll give it a try
<lime4x4> nope still no joy
<gbutters> lime4x4: remove everything after START_LIRCMD="" and try again
<gbutters> lime4x4: nevermind I see that is the lircd.conf file not hardware.conf as i first thought
<gbutters> lime4x4: what is the output of           ls /dev/lir*
<lime4x4> /dev/lirc0  /dev/lircd  /dev/lircd1
<gbutters> lime4x4: pastebin /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb
<lime4x4> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m40a5d726
<zephead> Has anybody had success with the comcast Pace DC50X DTA boxes?  I recently got a USB-UIRT and cannot get it to transmit anything to the DTA...  It works (albeit marginally) with my motorola DCT2224
<gbutters> lime4x4: pastebin ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<lime4x4> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m3444c5e7
<gbutters> lime4x4: 19 lines is all you have?
<lime4x4> i think so let be double check
<lime4x4> i'll have to find another way to view that file. I'm ssh into that box. give me a sec
<agoodm> hi
<agoodm> im having a strange issue with mythburn.py. if i use the gui to set my settings it dies straight away after going into the log viewer to watch the progress, however if i run it manually ie python /path/to/mythburn.py -j /path/to/mydata.xml -l /path/to/mythburn.log it works without issue or error, dvd plays fine etc
<scott__> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<gbutters> lime4x4: if the file is approx 12000 bytes it should be OK. Looks like everything is setup correctly now if it is. One last thing you can try is rebooting. I got to run will be back later
<lime4x4> yes it around that size
<agoodm> argh havnt used ircii in so long
<scott__> this is my first time setting up a a tv capture card i was just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for corectly identifying my video device and default input options. I think the os picked up the card type as its showing the correct info under the probed info.
<agoodm> run lspci ensure the card is listed
<agoodm> look in /var/log/messages and try and see any messages related to the card, perhaps /dev/video* or /dev/dvb/something ivtv or v4l
<agoodm> that any help?
<scott__> yes i found the card listed
<scott__> sorry im kinda basic on this at this point, the trouble im having is that im not sure what the correct type for the input would be or which video device because it gives me two options /dev/video0 and /dev/video1
<scott__> and im not sure what i should be selecting for card type
<agoodm> scott did you see the messages i typed before i lost connection?
<scott__> yes
<agoodm> good good
<scott__> i believe so
<agoodm> ended with a long one basically saying look in messages log
<scott__> look in /var/log/messages and try and see any messages related to the card, perhaps /dev/video* or /dev/dvb/something ivtv or v4l
<scott__> <agoodm> that any help?
<agoodm> good
<scott__> i found it both in /messages and lspci as hauppage HDPVR-1250 model 1196 and it shows up in messages as /dev/video1 and /dev/video0
<agoodm> ah hdpvr, not something i know much about, but looks aok to me
<agoodm> mplayer /dev/video0 then see if it plays, if not try video1
<scott__> alright ill get it a shot
<agoodm> (run on a terminal in X
<agoodm> )
<scott__> yep
<agoodm> it plays?
<zephead> has anybody had success with the free comcast DTA boxes? (Pace DC50X)
<scott__> oh no didnt get a chance to do it yet
<agoodm> ok
<scott__> brand new install
<scott__> didnt have mplayer yet getting it now
<agoodm> cool
<bcgrown> i'm on mythbuntu 9.10...   when I open mythbrowser, any text boxes on web sites have black backgrounds.  how do I make them white so I can actually read what I type in?
<scott__> mplayer comes up as a white box
<agoodm> does the hdpvr have a source connected?
<scott__> yes
<mrand> zephead: googling for dc50x turns up quite a few hits regarding lirc, mythtv, etc.  Might read over this: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/engine?list=mythtv;do=search_results;search_forum=all;search_string=dc50x;search_type=AND&sb=post_time
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] dc50x
<scott__> maybe i have it plugged into wrong source
<agoodm> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HD-PVR#Testing_the_Driver
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HD-PVR - MythTV
<agoodm> might need to experiment with the settings
<scott__> wow lol ok now i get static
<agoodm> hmm lol
<scott__> ohh i didnt see the link sorry
<agoodm> do you need it again?
<scott__> no
<agoodm> ok
<scott__> i didnt see it before i posted i mean
<agoodm> ooh right :)
<zephead> mrand: I've tried the .conf's from http://regx.dgswa.com/html/node/134, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/418412?search_string=dc50x;#418412, http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-remote/thread.cgi?9104,http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2010-January/278281.html, http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2010-January/278281.html among others.... none work - they either don't respond (my USB-UIRT
<Zinn> [regx.dgswa.com] How to get Comcast PACE DTA working in Myth in Ubuntu Hardy | regx.dgswa.com
<zephead> doesn't do anything) or result in a lircd[9068]: segfault at 8 ip 0000000000420aab sp 00007fff7ee94830 error 4 in lircd[400000+2b000]
<agoodm> if anyone has any input regarding my earlier mythburn issue thatd be appreciated
<zephead> mrand: it works great in winblows using irnhelper
<mrand> zephead: I think I remember reading that some USB-UART's are problematic, but I couldn't point you to anything in particular.  Best I could suggest would be to loop back the serial port side and see if ubuntu at least handles that.
<mrand> agoodm: nothing in the frontend logs?  If not, I wonder if there is a verbose level that could be turned up
<agoodm> there is stuff in the mythburn.log when run it from mythtv
<agoodm> just grabbing it now
<agoodm> mythburn.py (0.1.20090139-1) starting up...
<agoodm> QSqlDatabasePrivate::removeDatabase: connection 'DBManager0' is still in use, all queries will cease to work.
<agoodm> Found 2 CPUs
<agoodm> then after that it starts a traceback....
<mrand> traceback would imply crash.... might be worth opening a ticket with that, assuming youre running up-to-date stuff (recently updated 0.22 autobuilds)
<agoodm> http://pastebin.com/m3dc3884a
<agoodm> right, but if i run mythburn.py from the console it works absolutly fine, dvd turns out without an issue
<mrand> Can you tell if you're running with the same or diff arguments than the frontend launches with?
<agoodm> unfortunately i cant see what command it runs, any idea how to see what options it uses?
<agoodm> running python /path/to/mythburn.py --help tells me thers only like 2 options you can choose from...
<mrand> That is a strange place to bomb out, especially if it works when you call it directly.
<agoodm> indeed :s
<agoodm> is that mysql message related perhaps? ive seen loads of log things on the internet where they have that message but it bombs out later
<agoodm> random unrelated question, how do i set what startup services ubuntu runs? equivalent of 'setup' command on centos
<mrand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/486233 doesn't seem to be related.  It's almost as if  PATH isn't defined when myth launches it.  I can't test it out on my systems at the moment.  Can you open a launchpad ticket with that log as the description?  Preferred way would be to do "ubuntu-bug mytharchive" and if it doesn't attach that crash message, add it yourself.
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #486233 in Mythbuntu: “Mytharchive (myth 0.22 karmic) fails to import/export recordedmarkup”
<agoodm> you want me to set the pastebin url as the name of the ticket?
<mrand> nope.  Please don't point to pastebin for any bug tracker... pastebin stuff expires eventually.  I'd say title of the ticket would be something like "mythburn crashes only when called from within myth"
<mrand> don't know about setup on centos.  I typically edit stuff in rc.d, which can order stuff at startup
<agoodm> re the $path thing, i thought this but looking at the python script there is a fail safe that puts some usual locations into the relevant variables in case PATH is blank... and my path prefix for relevant binaries is in that failsafe list
<scott__> lol
<agoodm> right thanks for the help, im gonna /part now but iv created a bug report so we will see how far we get now :) enjoy your evening
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-07
<dmfrey> anyone got mirobridge working 9.10?
<dmfrey> it tells me miro needs to be installed and configured
<dmfrey> the thing is that miro is installed and running
<dmfrey> its gotta be a path issue
<superm1> dmfrey, two things
<superm1> 1) miro can't be running when mirobridge runs
<dmfrey> oh, ok
<superm1> 2) there is a particular way to launch it in your cron job (see the wiki)
<dmfrey> i was just trying to run it from the command line
<dmfrey> not setup as a cronjob yet
<superm1> same command from command line (if you are doing it ssh)
<superm1> if you are running it from the command line in X, then you don't need all the dbus'ey stuff
<dmfrey> yeah
<dmfrey> i am ssh into my backend box
<dmfrey> no x
<benomatic> i have a completely screwed up myth installation, including a totally broken mysql (like rm -rf /var/lib/mysql) -- how can i force a full, from-package reconfiguration of mysql/myth* ?
<dmfrey> odd, if i vnc into the box and run it from a shell, test passes, when i do it from ssh, it fails
<superm1> dmfrey, yeah that's why it needs to be launched as indicated on the wiki
<superm1> it launches some dbus related stuff
<dmfrey> superm1: gotcha, that' the problem when you are skimming
<dmfrey> superm1: you miss stuff :)
<superm1> well once RDV finishes the mirobridge mcc plugin, this will be far more moot
<dmfrey> that will be great
<dmfrey> superm1: looks like it is working now
<dmfrey> pretty cool
<dmfrey> setting up a bunch of feeds now
<Jester05> hello, is anyone online?
<Memphis> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-31
<Gibby> crap znc messed up, i didn't see if anybody responded to my metadata issue
<mrand> No-one responded Gibby.  #mythtv-users or the mythv-users mailing list would be your best out
<Gibby> thanks mrand
<Gibby> from what i am reading looks like a mythbuntu issue, all the correct packages are installed......
<mrand> Gibby: I haven't had time to study the metadata stuff in general.  Here is a recent bug that may or may not be related: http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/707903
<Zinn> [www.launchpad.net] Bug #707903 in mythplugins (Ubuntu): “Example series name overrides enabled by default in jamu.conf”
<Gibby> Tjat dpesm
<Gibby> tjsdyt fprdm
<Gibby> uhhh fingers on wrong keys lol
<Gibby> this isn't a jamu.conf issue this is the build in meta grabber....
<Gibby> looks like phython is missing some of the module names, which packages is supposed to import them?
<Gibby> fixed it, looks like python-lxml was missing, this is on a less than 24 hour old build
<superm1> Gibby, i missed the context on this, is a depends missing on something?
<Gibby> Yeah it looks like it, I just opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/710709
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #710709 in Mythbuntu: “Missing python-lxml on new install”
<Gibby> Also, can someone approve me for
<Gibby> Mythbuntu Bug Team so I can get the emails on new bugs
<Gibby> My new job is kinda relaxed and slow so hopefully I will have more time for myth again
<superm1> mrand, ^
<superm1> Gibby, i just added the depends to fixes and master.  will be in next autobuilds
<Gibby> cool
<Gibby> for someone reason only seemed to effect my diskless FE's, the harddisk FE's are Ubuntu with myth added so that might be why since the diskless are mythbuntu
<bitkiller> i'm trying to install mythbuntu on a laptop but the keyboard stops working during install
<bitkiller> aany idea?
<Gibby> laptop model?
<bitkiller> old ecs g732
<bitkiller> the keyboard is fine. works in bios and other OS
<bitkiller> using mbuntu in live mode also locks the keyboard
<bitkiller> now i have the system copied but can't fill the user/password form
<bitkiller> can't go ahead
<bitkiller> the power button worked...rebooting
<bitkiller> at some point during install wizard, i press tab and it looks like it is kept pressed
<bitkiller> however this only happens during mbuntu install. tab key is fine
<Gibby> so it is fine now after you rebooted?
<bitkiller> no
<bitkiller> i've found after another reboot that the keyboard works after some few typings
<bitkiller> and then freezes
<Gibby> can you do "ctrl+alt+f1"?
<bitkiller> well, sorry, Gibby, i hadnt seen your ctrl+...message. I entedered username and pass one character length and it seems installation is going well
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, I am having an issue whereby sometimes on boot my machine seems to forget some prior config. It asks me what language I want and asks me to confirm database settings, and also reverts to the default myth TV background as opposed to the Mythbuntu one
<ComradeHaz`> Has anyone any idea what can be causingf this?
<bitkiller> installed, but but mouse and keyboard got frozen after bott
<bitkiller> boot
<bitkiller> attempting install ubuntu first
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, on the new Mythbuntu installer, what are Windows remotes called in the options list?
<tgm4883> ComradeHaz`, windows media centre remote?
<ComradeHaz`> tgm4883: yeah
<tgm4883> ComradeHaz`, thats what it should be listed as
<ComradeHaz`> Oh. It's not.
 * ComradeHaz` goes to be sure
<tgm4883> ComradeHaz`, on 10.10?
<superm1> i think maybe we should reorganize that list with submenus
<superm1> like popular remotes (3-5) and then "Other"
<superm1> i'm not sure how easy that would be to do though
 * ComradeHaz` whimpers and mumbles something about going mad
<ComradeHaz`> Sorry guys :D
<tgm4883> :)
<tgm4883> superm1, you mean something like having too combo boxes, or having a single one and stick popular at the top then have everthing else under --other--
<superm1> a single one
<superm1> popular at top, and then a submenu on there for other
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<ComradeHaz`> Another issue I've been wondering about: if I don't select my Myth Box HDMI input on my HDMI switch box before turning on my machine, I cannot get any picture without rebooting. Is there anyway to force the GPU to come on regardless?
<Gibby> do you have another video output hooked up also
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: sounds like edid data isn't detected, you could hardcode it in xorg.conf (yuck)
<rhpot1991> just get used to having the switchbox set before powering on, I have that issue with a kvm
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby: good point, there is an internal GPU. I think it's as disabled as I can make it
<ComradeHaz`> (something like disabled while other is active being best option available)
<mrand> rhpot1991: you can grab the edid data easy enough I think, but I guess you're saying translating that into xorg is a pain?
<mrand> ComradeHaz`: be sure to search ... someone may already have an xorg.conf for your display
<ComradeHaz`> Unsure, will have to investigate later, off out now and late.
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks for your help!!
 * ComradeHaz` runs
<rhpot1991> mrand: ya some things don't translate as easily
<rhpot1991> some things in xorg aren't nice to setup, and edid automagically does them for you
<bitkiller> keyboard also freezes in ubuntu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-01
<mikdeazy> !help update imdb-tools to 0.9-1
<Zinn> !help update imdb-tools to 0.9-1 For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mikdeazy> ok aparently not in the bots repertoire - can anyone help me update my version of imdb-tools to 0.9-1 from 0.8 (mythbuntu10.10)
<mikdeazy> tried installing package from ubuntu site but it spewed file doesn't exist errors - and im not used to ubuntu
<rhpot1991> mikdeazy: only in natty it looks like
<mikdeazy> ah so i have to wait for updates to catchup ?
 * mikdeazy assumes natty is codename for next release ?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> you could 1. build from source
<rhpot1991> 2. find a ppa where someone already built
<rhpot1991> 3. request a backport
<mikdeazy> ah ok thanks - lol yeah i usualy run fedora so would be trawling testing repos now
<rhpot1991> why do you need the update?
<mikdeazy> not used to ubuntu
<mikdeazy> imdb-get doesn't return fresh results / valid replies
<mikdeazy> like i did imdb-get -s "Let me in" 2 wrong very old results then no results after a while
<rhpot1991> it was my understanding that all the mythtv grabbers stopped using imdb
<rhpot1991> and use tmdb, etc instead now
<mikdeazy> oh
<mikdeazy> lol
 * mikdeazy possibly may look sheepish in a bit
<mikdeazy> hmm but tmdb cmd doesn;t work
<rhpot1991> tmdb.py
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Movie/tmdb.py
<agron> Hi all
<mikdeazy> rhpot1991 : ls: cannot access /usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Movie/: No such file or directory
<rhpot1991> mikdeazy: try running locate tmdb.py
<rhpot1991> mikdeazy: what version of mythtv are you running?
<agron> Is firewire also used to feed video into the computer from the cable box or is it to just change channels?
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l |grep mythtv-backend
<rhpot1991> agron: both depending on how much your cable company has it locked down
<mikdeazy> rhpot1991, ok for some reason it has an extra folder /scripts/ in its path - thanks a million not sure i came across locate before strangly good tip too ty ;-)
<rhpot1991> mikdeazy: perhaps if that path is off then that could lead to issues if your backend doesn't know where the script is
<mikdeazy> rhpot1991, good point - i will check the settings
<rhpot1991> mikdeazy: are you running autobuilds?
<mikdeazy> rhpot1991, sorry not sure - its mythbuntu 10.10 installed from live cd
<rhpot1991> wait we call it MythTV-Updates repository anymore
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> I'd recommend enabling that then upgrading
<mikdeazy> damn sounds promising - ok will do many thanks again
<Zinn> mikdeazy: Please watch your language.
 * mikdeazy apologises to room
<rhpot1991> just there as a warning, don't worry about it
<mikdeazy> hehe - was just incase ;-)
<agron> rhpot1991: Do you know if FIOS+QIP7100+Firewire does both (video+channel switching)?
<rhpot1991> agron: not sure, in theory it should work for your locals
<rhpot1991> and maybe others
<rhpot1991> its normally based on area and what your local cable co does
<agron> I am not getting anything, when I click WATCH TV it says PLEASE WAIT...  and then it goes back to the menu again. Don;t know where to start looking
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<agron> log-grabber says: 413 Request too large
<rhpot1991> agron: look at them by hand
<agron> Zinn, rhpot1991: here are the logs: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/T3eci06w
<Zinn> Hi agron, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] === MythtV Frontend Log === Starting mythfrontend.
<agron> I guess this  is my problem with firewire:
<agron> rom1394_1 warning: read failed: 0x0000fffff000040c
<agron> What does it mean?
<rhpot1991> agron: did you verify that the firewire ports are enabled and that the channel isn't protected?
<agron> no, but I saw port 0 had garbage and port 1 was OK, but protected, I dont know how to checj for that
<agron> rhpot1991: how do you check if port is protected?
<rhpot1991> check google, I have no idea with your hardware
<rhpot1991> you coudl try asking in #mythtv-users as well, more likely to find someone with that same hardware than in here
<agron> OK
<mikdeazy> rhpot1991, ok i think i messed up - installed mythbunu repo and updated - it would only do partial ?? (no idea) not front end keeps saying cant find backend lol
<mikdeazy> now* front end says,..
<mikdeazy> rhpot1991, fresh install ith repos enabled earlier ?
<mrand> mikdeazy: what method/program/utility are you using?
<mikdeazy> mrand, its ok i already reinstalled from liveCD and now added repos and used synaptic to grap anything mythtvish - should work ;-)
<rhpot1991> mikdeazy: you normally want to do a full install, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from the command line will do it for you
<rhpot1991> most likely a package name changed and it had to pull the new one
<mikdeazy> i think it might be diff mysql pwd - but will do the dit-upgrade in a sec after sinaptic has finished pulling all the normal ubunu updates - thanks guys
<rhpot1991> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<rhpot1991> should help you there
<mikdeazy> ahhh cool thanks - yeah not used to sudoing either ;-)
<mikdeazy> usualy use su - on my fc box's
<mikdeazy> same problem guys,.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2zkryhXp
<Zinn> [ubuntu.pastebin.com] === MythtV Frontend Log === Starting mythfrontend.
<mikdeazy> my myth backend keeps dieing
<mikdeazy> !help mythtv-backend keeps dying
<Zinn> !help mythtv-backend keeps dying For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> !logs | mikdeazy
<Zinn> mikdeazy: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<mikdeazy> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/rbSTJ1t8
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] === MythtV Backend Log === 2011-02-01 05:12:04.611
<tgm4883> mikdeazy, 2011-02-01 20:31:43.005 Scheduler, Error: No capture cards are defined in the database.
<mikdeazy> tgm4883, yeah - i dont have any - so how i do i switch it off?
<tgm4883> mikdeazy, in 0.24 there is dummy recorders you can add
<tgm4883> in 0.23 you can't
<tgm4883> which mythbuntu version are you on
<mikdeazy> upgraded mythbuntu i think 0.23 to 0.24
<tgm4883> oh yea, you are on 0.24, so you can set up a dummy recorder in mythtv-setup
<mikdeazy> history: worked before under -.23 fresh install from livecd - added repos - used synaptic to update and broke it - now backend just keeps dieing
<tgm4883> yea there are now checks for tuners in the backend
<tgm4883> mythbackend isn't dying, it's just stopping
<mikdeazy> ah ok
<mikdeazy> ok added internet video recorder - or should i add test / demo recorder ?
<mikdeazy> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/sCPYvPs9
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] === MythtV Backend Log === 2011-02-01 05:12:04.611
<mikdeazy> also when i test mysql connection in the control panel app - it says "Mysql plugin not completely filled in - please complete etc,.." and test connection fails
<tgm4883> mikdeazy, Scheduler, Error: No channel sources defined in the database
<tgm4883> you have to go though steps 2,3, and 4 in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> you can set up dummy ones for each
<mikdeazy> ah so i still have to define channels - lol sorry didnt have to do this before strange new world - this and ubuntu in general lol
<mikdeazy> ah ok cool ty will go do that ;-)
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I have a clean install of Mythbuntu 10.10 that seems unable to access its own DB. Prompts to reconfigure DB on boot but claims it's not accessible, any advice?
<mikdeazy> ComradeHaz`, iv had similar issues - they told me try this,.. before - but im not fresh install anymore so didnt help me yet
<mikdeazy> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks mikdeazy, I'll give it a try
<mikdeazy> ComradeHaz`, np im no expert btw ;-)
<ComradeHaz`> any idea how to change the default x11vnc password?
<ComradeHaz`> mikdeazy: you and me both :D
<mikdeazy> hehe fun though aint it hehe
<ComradeHaz`> When it works, yeah :D
<mikdeazy> oh im loving controlling myth from my new touchscreen cellphone hehe
<ComradeHaz`> Android?
<mikdeazy> yup
<ComradeHaz`> Which mote?
<mikdeazy> apps called mythmote - standard 2.2 software if thats what ure askin
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, there's another which is even cooler. Not on market called......
<ComradeHaz`> mythdroid
<ComradeHaz`> http://code.google.com/p/mythdroid/
<Zinn> [code.google.com] mythdroid - Project Hosting on Google Code
<ComradeHaz`> Allows 2 way communication
<mikdeazy> ah ok will go check that out
<mikdeazy> ooh sotreaming to handheld ?
<mikdeazy> streaming*
<ComradeHaz`> Shows what's playing on handset and also shows phine alerts (ie calls and texts) on screen
<ComradeHaz`> No
<mikdeazy> ah ok
<ComradeHaz`> Not the media content but the program title
<ComradeHaz`> progress of 'track' etc
<mikdeazy> cool enough - doscovered yxplayer - plays files from webshares onto droid phones if u need it - adverts though in trial
<ComradeHaz`> ah, yeah, I think I have that but yety to play with it :D
<ComradeHaz`> Install more apps than I have time to try out :D
<mikdeazy> hehe so little time so many apps hehe
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, I got a Magic on the day they came out
<ComradeHaz`> back then I went through all apps in the market in 2 days :D
<mikdeazy> im in uk - dont know which model that is
<ComradeHaz`> That's the UK name
<mikdeazy> or dont remember the magic lol
<mikdeazy> ah ok
 * ComradeHaz` in Norfolk
<ComradeHaz`> (England.
<mikdeazy> yeah i wasn't all that fussed to upgrade before
 * mikdeazy is in Southampton lol
<ComradeHaz`> Got an HTC Desire HD now
<mikdeazy> rofl ditto ;-)
<mikdeazy> rocks dont it ;-)
<ComradeHaz`> Still got sense on it?
<mikdeazy> yeah lol
<ComradeHaz`> I've rooted and reflashed mine to Cyanogen mod
<mikdeazy> hehe only just got the thing 2 days ago ;-)
<ComradeHaz`> Furry
<ComradeHaz`> If you plan to root, be careful what over the air updats you apply
<mikdeazy> might root it to put wifi pen testing tools but dont mind sense so far
<ComradeHaz`> HTC are trying to block rooting
<mikdeazy> ahh thats sucky of them considering its supposed to be all open source
<mikdeazy> but then apple do  worse ;-)
<ComradeHaz`> It's on ongoing game and they're unlikely to win
<mikdeazy> lol hell no they aint
<Zinn> mikdeazy: Please watch your language.
<ComradeHaz`> but the way it stands at the moment they're rootable and it's possible to reverse it all for warrently claim
<ComradeHaz`> o.O
 * mikdeazy apologizes to anyone with a nervous disposition in the room ;-)
<ComradeHaz`> What  did he say that's even mildly offensive?
<mikdeazy> the oposite of heaven i think
<ComradeHaz`> WT.....?!
<mikdeazy> lol its just a reminder to not be overly verbose lol
<Gibby> http://forum.savaged-zen.org/ grab that kernel too
<Gibby> oh desire... blah
<mikdeazy> lol
<mikdeazy> ok cool - yeah my flatmate rooted his wildfire - and is a fellow geek hehe - he can help me when i want to really break the DHD's cherry
<ComradeHaz`> y[21:49:18] <@Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common <---- I reckon these instructions are flawed.
<Zinn> Hi ComradeHaz`, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<ComradeHaz`> First of all, I have server 5.1, not 5.0. Second, I'm setting root password in step 1, I am not asked for any password in step 2 despite "you will need it for the next step" and third in step 3 I am asked for user mythTV's password, not root's.
<ComradeHaz`> Is anyone able to assist me more usefully?
<mikdeazy> ComradeHaz`, - use the logpuller to splash logs onto pastebin and paste the links for front and backend here
<ComradeHaz`> Huh?!
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<mikdeazy> if you goto control panel on the mythtv system
<mikdeazy> there is a log puller or its in the accessorsies menu
<mikdeazy> Log Grabber
<ComradeHaz`> Yayy. "Exception in captureState of plugin Mirobridgeconfig. Disabling Plugin."
<ComradeHaz`> When opening controll centre
<ComradeHaz`> seems to open when I click OK though :D
<mikdeazy> it will put the log files onto pastebin - copy and paste the link to here
<ComradeHaz`> !praise buggy fresh installs
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about praise buggy fresh installs
<ComradeHaz`> lol
<ComradeHaz`> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/asMXbY0x
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Spam Protection Pastebin ID: asMXbY0x
<ComradeHaz`> Heh,m that's cool
<mikdeazy> woah u got all sorts orf errors that i know diddly about - im sure if u wait here someone can help u though
<ComradeHaz`> Aye
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks anyway :)
<mikdeazy> np ;-)
<mikdeazy> think i might try reinstalling fc14 and that gives me OS im used to and latest mythtv
<ComradeHaz`> Well, I usually use Debina
<ComradeHaz`> but the myth tv packages for that are a disgrace
<mikdeazy> ah so ubuntu is closer to that yeah?
<mikdeazy> lol ah ok
<ComradeHaz`> yeah
<mikdeazy> yeah fc is bloated but it does usualy have up to date packages
<tgm4883> ComradeHaz`, this log is from your backend?
<tgm4883> is your mysql server running?
<ComradeHaz`> it's both front and back end
<ComradeHaz`> It's a clean install
<tgm4883> what does this say
<tgm4883> service mysql status
<ComradeHaz`> mysql start/running, process 2057
<ComradeHaz`> Though I have done what the bot said I should
<ComradeHaz`> So that would have started it if it didn't come up on boot
<tgm4883> can you log into mysql from the command line?
<ComradeHaz`> I expect so
<ComradeHaz`> If I can remember how :D
<tgm4883> mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<tgm4883> then the password from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<ComradeHaz`> Yup, logged in
<ComradeHaz`> OK, so reconfigured common and set that password
<ComradeHaz`> Might be worth rebooting to see what happens
<tgm4883> yea and verify if any of the three steps errored out
<ComradeHaz`> gah
<ComradeHaz`> asks me for prefered language on that greeny background
<ComradeHaz`> tells me no upnp
<ComradeHaz`> moans about database config
<ComradeHaz`> I can still login via cl just fine
<ComradeHaz`> Database Configurations says it cannot even ping the db host
<ComradeHaz`> hostname 'localhost'
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, odd: "Cannot find (ping) database host on "
<ComradeHaz`> note "..host<space><space>on<space>"
<ComradeHaz`> I imagine thins could be something to do with networking
<ComradeHaz`> My networking config is possibly not totally standard.
<ComradeHaz`> Well, quite a bit about the install isn't, but that's teh only thing that should could different to anything once the machine is running
<ComradeHaz`> um, I meant should appear different to anything...
<hipitihop> I'm currently running 0.23.1 on 9.10 base using autobuild repo, can I and how do I upgrade to 0.24 ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-02
<mikdeazy> ComradeHaz`, got mine working! from an ipod as a video folder so bit laggy as i only have a small os drive in target system - even got it downing imdb info and imgs etc,.. hehe
<mycosys> how painful is it likely to be to upgrade from build 20846 (0.22 weeklyprerelease) to 23766 (0.22 + fixes) ?
<mycosys> using mythbuntu jaunty
<tgm4883> mycosys, do you like pain?
<mycosys> not really - am in enough to start with
<mycosys> and the fiancee approval factor is important lol
<tgm4883> cause.... there isn't really any
<mycosys> just would love to get rid o the segfaults lol
<mycosys> so it isnt likely to take more than a few hours?
<mycosys> just let apt-get upgrade do its thing?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> was 23766 still 0.22?
<tgm4883> yea it was
<mycosys> is 0.22.0+fixes23766
<mycosys> from 0.21.0+trunk20846
<mycosys> so would be going from .22trunk to .22fixes
<tgm4883> so i'm transfering files from a vm to my host box, and apparently my system doesn't like that so it's being slow, so it will probably take me longer to tell you how to upgrade than it will to actually upgrade
<tgm4883> !updates
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> mycosys, hmm, you are on jaunty
<tgm4883> mycosys, so that is going to be slightly more difficult than just installing mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> mycosys, you will need to add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list (create it if it doesn't exist)
<tgm4883> actually
<tgm4883> just do
<tgm4883> apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/trunk-0.22
<tgm4883> don't mine that it says trunk-0.22, it will update you to the latest 0.22+fixes build
<mycosys> already have "http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/trunk-0.22/ubunty jaunty main" in sources
<tgm4883> that being fixes23766
<tgm4883> well then you should be able to just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mycosys> so it should just be a matter of apt-get upgrade mythtv mythtv-backend mplayer or something like that shouldnt it?
<mycosys> should upgrade thouse and the stuff that they depend on and that depend on those
<mycosys> dont want to do everything - i have backports in my sources too
<tgm4883> yea you could do it that way, there might be extra dependencies so let me know if those say they are held back
<mycosys> dunno if i should wait for weekend - fiancee will b upset if she misses home&away tonight lol
<tgm4883> weekend is usually best
<mycosys> only 5 hours away lol
<mycosys> do you forsee any pain doing that update?
<mycosys> or just tell it to update and it will retain all the config etc as it is a 'minor version' upgrade
<mrand> mycosys: you can do apt-get upgrade and it will let you know if there is anything myth related that is going to be held back.  If nothing is going to be held back, it should be smooth.
<mycosys> not gonna be smooth
<mycosys> wants to hold back mythtv-backend, mythtv-frontend, mythtv-themes, mythtv-common, mythtv-transcode-utils, mythvideo
<mycosys> n
<mycosys> any advice mrand?
<mycosys> mytharchive mytharchive-data mythbrowser mythflix mythgallery mythgame
<mycosys>   mythmovies mythmusic mythnews mythplugins mythtv mythtv-backend-master mythtv-database mythtv-theme-isthmus
<mycosys>   mythtv-theme-iulius mythtv-theme-iulius-osd mythtv-theme-minimalist-wide mythtv-theme-mythcenter
<mycosys>   mythtv-theme-mythcenter-wide mythtv-theme-retro mythtv-theme-retro-osd mythtv-theme-titivillus mythtv-theme-titivillus-osd
<mycosys>   mythweather mythweb would be upgraded
<mycosys> would thoroughly break the install i would think?
<mycosys> would all the above be likely due to a package name change from libmyth-perl to libmythtv-perl?
<mycosys> synaptic seems to have no such issues about holding anything back
<mrand> mycosys: yes, it is probably due to libmyth-perl.  Does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade look like it would resolve it?
<mrand> It'll ask first before doing anything.
<mycosys> synaptic looks like it will take care of it
<mycosys> is there some way to set synaptic to just download?
<mycosys> lolo yup - hit apply and tick download package files only
<mycosys> should significanly reduce install time when ii go to do it
<mikdeazy> many thanks to the gang here - for now i'm error free - goodnight all ;-)
<spifff> just wondering... why does mythbuntu install apache and php5? i thought it was supposed to be 'minimal' in some sense of the word
<spifff> ah, mythweb
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Is there anyone around who can assist me diagnosing the cause of all my problems on the machine from which these logs come from? http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/nrBpY5aH
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Spam Protection Pastebin ID: nrBpY5aH
<mrand> ComradeHaz`: did you look over the backend log?  It says that you don't have any tuner/capture cards defined in mythtv-setup.
<ComradeHaz`> The main issue is that it is unable to connect to it's database
<mrand> ComradeHaz`: the end of the backend log seems to imply to me that it connected successfully.
<ComradeHaz`> mrand: that's true. I have yet to get one. I use it mostly to play other video content, either ripped from DVD's or downloaded.
<ComradeHaz`> mrand: on every boot it asks me to chose language, tells me there is no upnp (random) and asks me to enter database details. I have done the latter twice it persists.
<ComradeHaz`> In fact, that's not strictly true
<ComradeHaz`> I have tried to do it twice.
<ComradeHaz`> I can't as it fails to connect (ping) the database even though I can connect to it on the cl
<ComradeHaz`> See line 117
<mrand> Is the backend running?
<mrand> I would focus on resolving line 2600 first.
<ComradeHaz`> OK
<ComradeHaz`> Right, so this is what pops up when I log in then
<ComradeHaz`> (Backend config)
<ComradeHaz`> and this is what fails when I try to do it.
<ComradeHaz`> So, select language.
<ComradeHaz`> Message pops up "No UPnP"
<ComradeHaz`> I OK it.
<ComradeHaz`> DB Config 1/2
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: did you setup the fake capture card in mythtv-setup?
<ComradeHaz`> hostname's localhost, ping test is ticked, port is blank, dbname is mythconverg, user is mythtv, password is mythtv
<ComradeHaz`> Um, I am doing mythtv-setup and explaining how it fails to work to yo.
<ComradeHaz`> So, I think that password is wrong, right?
<ComradeHaz`> rhpot1991: this is the mythtv-setup you mean, right?
<ComradeHaz`> Assuming it is, I'll continue....
<ComradeHaz`> So, either way, whether that password is right or not (I have tried accepting that default and entering the one in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt) pressing Next gives me config page 2/2 and pressing Finish there results in "Cannot find (ping) database host  on "
<ComradeHaz`> Pressing OK on that dialogue takes me back to DB config page 1.
<rhpot1991> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<ComradeHaz`> rhpot1991: done that.
<ComradeHaz`> Tried that last night.
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: this a master backend?
<ComradeHaz`> I also described how those instructions are flawed.
<ComradeHaz`> rhpot1991: yes, it's an all in one box.
<ComradeHaz`> Let me find what I said about Zinn's instructions
<Zinn> Hi ComradeHaz`, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> how are those instructions flawed?
<ComradeHaz`> First of all, I have server 5.1, not 5.0. Second, I'm setting root password in step 1, I am not asked for any next step" and third in step 3 I am asked for usermythTV's password, not root's.
<ComradeHaz`> im
<ComradeHaz`> that broke.
<ComradeHaz`> Let me paste that again
<ComradeHaz`> First of all, I have server 5.1, not 5.0. Second, I'm setting root password in step 1, I am not asked for any password in step 2 despite "you will need it for the
<ComradeHaz`>                         next step" and third in step 3 I am asked for user
<ComradeHaz`>                         mythTV's password, not root's.
<ComradeHaz`> Oops
<ComradeHaz`> that wasn't supposed to happen
<ComradeHaz`> sorry.
<ComradeHaz`> Still, there you go, that's what I wrote last night
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: I'll update the version, but it says that you set the root, and next step is 2
<rhpot1991> so there is a next step
<rhpot1991> you use the root password there
<ComradeHaz`> Um, nope. Didn't here.
<ComradeHaz`> If it should something's going wrong on that step.
<rhpot1991> neither 2 or 3 asked you for a mysql password?
<ComradeHaz`> Not a root one.
<ComradeHaz`> 2 asks if other clients will connect.
<rhpot1991> it doesn't specify root
<ComradeHaz`> I say yes, config closes
<ComradeHaz`> The instructions imply it will
<ComradeHaz`> "(pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step"
<ComradeHaz`> So the dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database seems to finish prematurely
<rhpot1991> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it in later) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<ComradeHaz`> You have an extranous 'in' ;)
<ComradeHaz`> As I say, it simply asks if other clients will connect and then ends the config
<ComradeHaz`> Should it do more than that?
<ComradeHaz`> ...and am I right to assume the pasword  for mythtv-common config should be set to what is held in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<mrand> That sounds right.  make sure config.xml matches mysql.txt.  And if those files are in the home directory of the user that launches myth, make sure those all match as well.
<rhpot1991> mythtv-common should replace config.xml and mysql.txt in /etc/mythtv
<rhpot1991> you could nuke the copies in your ~.mythtv to make sure they get repulled
<ComradeHaz`> hmm.
<ComradeHaz`> Think I might have bumpoed into something,
<ComradeHaz`> tom@Ares:~$ grep word .mythtv/mysql.txt
<ComradeHaz`> grep: .mythtv/mysql.txt: Permission denied
<ComradeHaz`> Surely that needs to be readable to the user that launches mythtv?
<mrand> yes
<ComradeHaz`> but it's a symlink to the copy in /etc which of course is not.
<ComradeHaz`> That's not my doing. This is a fresh install
<ComradeHaz`> I'd suggest that's a bug.
<ComradeHaz`> what permissions shuld I give it?
<rhpot1991> -rw-rw----   1 mythtv   mythtv   1.1K 2011-01-22 21:11 mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> for /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<ComradeHaz`> That your /etc/copy?
<ComradeHaz`> Ah, ta
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: did you add your user to the mythtv group?
<ComradeHaz`> Nope.
<ComradeHaz`> well
<rhpot1991> it should have asked you
<ComradeHaz`> I just followed the install
<ComradeHaz`> there is only the one 'user'
<ComradeHaz`> that is, I entered a name on install and that is the only one.
<uW> ComradeHaz its a 10.10 install?
<ComradeHaz`> uW: yes.
<ComradeHaz`> tom@Ares:~$ ls -al /etc | grep mysql
<ComradeHaz`> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4096 2011-02-01 17:24 mysql
<ComradeHaz`> gah, how do I set those permissions?
<ComradeHaz`> I'm rubbish with permissions :D
<rhpot1991> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> sudo chmod 660 mysql.txt
<uW> since its a fresh install i might just go and redo the complete install..
<ComradeHaz`> Not that simple uW :D
<ComradeHaz`> It's a PXE booting diskless box now.
<uW> oh..
<uW> and it has a tuner card in it..
<ComradeHaz`> Not yet
<uW> that might be the main issue..
<ComradeHaz`> Why?
<uW> doesn't .24 require a tuner card to start
<ComradeHaz`> what the?
<rhpot1991> you can setup a fake tuner card to avoid that
<rhpot1991> its an option once you are in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> dunno how your permissions got screwed up like that, very worrysome
<uW> yup
<ComradeHaz`> What's even more worrying is their refusing to change
<rhpot1991> sounds like you are mounted read only or something
<rhpot1991> result of diskless I'm sure
<ComradeHaz`> Oh
<ComradeHaz`> No, hold on
<uW> or drive errors i've had that problem when mounting
<ComradeHaz`> Look at my commands
<ComradeHaz`> I was greping wrong mysql
<ComradeHaz`> /etc/mysql not /etc/mythtv/mysql
<ComradeHaz`> -rw-rw----   1 mythtv mythtv 1099 2011-02-02 17:09 mysql.txt
<ComradeHaz`> So now lwts try setup again
<ComradeHaz`> Thing is, there could be tones of things with wrong permissions
<ComradeHaz`> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: make sure your user is in the mythtv user group
<rhpot1991> if they aren't you will need to log off and back on after adding them to it
<ComradeHaz`> It is.
<ComradeHaz`> Gah, still cannot find DB
<ComradeHaz`> Somewhat innevitably
<ComradeHaz`> because actually weve not chnaged anything on that regard
<ComradeHaz`> we've just been making it try the right password
<ComradeHaz`> it says can't connect, not wrong password.
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm
<ComradeHaz`> I suppose I could install again
<ComradeHaz`> or rather, do a fresh install and copy it over again
<ComradeHaz`> I reckon it's an interfaces issue
<ComradeHaz`> I need to add a line to /etc/interfaces to stop it breaking on boot
<ComradeHaz`> that is, to take manual control of eth0 away from network manager.
<ComradeHaz`> So "iface eth0 inet manual"
<ComradeHaz`> Is there anything we can do to test the theory it's something to do with networking to blame?
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: so is this a netbooting frontend?
<ComradeHaz`> Netbooting front and backend
<rhpot1991> ummmm
<uW> interesting
<ComradeHaz`> Because of this too, eth0 is the top device under ifconfig
<rhpot1991> don't think it works like that
<ComradeHaz`> rhpot1991: what do you mean?
<rhpot1991> you should be doing the backend setup on the backend itself
<rhpot1991> and then netboot a frontend
<ComradeHaz`> It IS the backend
<ComradeHaz`> As I just said
<rhpot1991> how?
<ComradeHaz`> wdym 'How'?
<rhpot1991> I mean that netbooting a backend makes no sense
<ComradeHaz`> When I did the install I ticked the box 'This is the front and backed'
<ComradeHaz`> Sure it does.
<rhpot1991> not really, backend is hard drive heavy operations
<rhpot1991> and you just put all that on your network
<ComradeHaz`> yeah
<ComradeHaz`> HDD read wrote speed?
<ComradeHaz`> *write
<ComradeHaz`> 50 MB/s?
<ComradeHaz`> My network does 6 to 700 MB/s
<rhpot1991> not saying it can't be done, just thinking you are hitting some issues here because of it
<rhpot1991> whatever directions you followed for netbooting most likely were written for a frontend only setup
<uW> wow..netbooting the backend..brutal
<ComradeHaz`> Well possibly
<ComradeHaz`> but I don't want HDD's in my living room
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: which is why you run a backend somewhere else
<rhpot1991> and then netboot a frontend which points at your backend
<ComradeHaz`> but my tv equipment has to be in there
<ComradeHaz`> sat recievers etc
<rhpot1991> so whatever box your netboot stuff is sitting on, why can't that be your backend?
<ComradeHaz`> Because that's debian
<ComradeHaz`> and the debian mythtv packages are shite.
<rhpot1991> !language | ComradeHaz`
<Zinn> ComradeHaz`: Please follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and watch your language.  You can find more information here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<ComradeHaz`> and because, as I just said, when I get tunre cords and stuff they need to go into this box
<ComradeHaz`> It really shouldn't be an isse
<ComradeHaz`> *issue
<ComradeHaz`> with the possible exception of network devices the environment should be indistingishable once booted.
<ComradeHaz`> and even then only because of the order lo and wth0 are brought up
<ComradeHaz`> *eth0
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: personally I'd run a master backend somewhere, then do 2nd backend on your other box, or run wires around
<rhpot1991> doesn't mean you have to do that but you are kinda on your own where you are at currently
<ComradeHaz`> Grr.
<ComradeHaz`> Can we just assume it's a normal machine :D
<rhpot1991> sure
<ComradeHaz`> Can you think of a reason why it would matter that eth0 is above lo in the devices list?
<ComradeHaz`> For example, conecting to the DB
<rhpot1991> what I'd tell you to do is to use the mysql command to figure out your issue
<uW> so is mysql running
<rhpot1991> wait a second did you say you enabled remote machines?
<ComradeHaz`> Yes.
<rhpot1991> and did you say you entered localhost?
<ComradeHaz`> Correct, though I think I also tried it's network IP
<rhpot1991> ok go use mysql command and see if you can connect
<rhpot1991> figure that out and you should be on your way
<rhpot1991> if this is your only box you don't need the mysql service running
<rhpot1991> for external boxes that is
<ComradeHaz`> Well, I have another frontend only
<ComradeHaz`> Or hope to.
<rhpot1991> ah ok then you do
<ComradeHaz`> But happy to disable for testing purposes
<rhpot1991> and all your boxes should point at the IP of this box
<rhpot1991> and not localhost or 127.0.0.1
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah
<ComradeHaz`> Understood
<ComradeHaz`> how do I tom@Ares:~$ mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<ComradeHaz`> Enter password:
<ComradeHaz`> Reading table information f
<ComradeHaz`> so that works.
<rhpot1991> make sure that same info is in:
<rhpot1991> /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<rhpot1991> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> ~./mythtv/mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> ~./mythtv/config.xml
<ComradeHaz`> well, that's where I got it from
<ComradeHaz`> obviously it's set to 'localhost' though
<rhpot1991> change that then
<ComradeHaz`> Yup, well, they're symlinks
<ComradeHaz`> Sorry
<ComradeHaz`> was scrolled up and responding to something asked ages ago :D
<ComradeHaz`> Well, I have turned off remote db now, I think
<rhpot1991> then localhost should work, may want to give it a restart to make sure things kick in
<ComradeHaz`> hmm
<ComradeHaz`> permissions must still be wrong somewhere
<ComradeHaz`> did you say I could delete the symlinks ./mythtv/mysql.txt and ./mythtv/confi.xml and let the system recreate them?
<rhpot1991> that wont help if they are symlinks
<rhpot1991> looks like mysql.txt is
<rhpot1991> but config.xml isn't
<rhpot1991> so you can nuke that and it will get recreated
<rhpot1991> thats made by the frontend though I think, so its not gonna help much here
<rhpot1991> try checking your logs for hints I'd say
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<uW> ComradeHaz, when you have a chance can you describe exactly how you are doing the netboot in detail, i wanna recreate your env. in vm
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, sure. I'm suppoesd to hit the road in aminute
<ComradeHaz`> It's basicall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] DisklessUbuntuHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<rhpot1991> I still think its a bad idea to netboot here and that there are better options, but thats just my opinion :)
<rhpot1991> networking is enough of bottle neck when its only the frontend and backend communications involved
 * Gibby coughs
<mrand> rhpot1991: if it is a wired network, especially a GbE, I don't know that it's a bad idea.  We have big files on our samba network here at work that we access all the time.
<rhpot1991> mrand: well its not impossible just a bad idea
<Gibby> i have 2 diskless FE's getting ready to go to 4, if I could get the nvidia drivers to place nice it would be perfect
<rhpot1991> I can built a car out of duct tape and icecream and it might run for a while, but good luck debugging issues when they creep up
<uW> lol
<Gibby> well tink of the ions, they can only have 1 2.5'' drive... so no mirroring, it fails and poof FE is down
<rhpot1991> mrand: he is essentially making a masterbackend + 2nd backend but leaving out one machine
<ComradeHaz`> This is weird
<rhpot1991> and I'd venture he is the first person in history to try and netboot a backend so he has a lot of issues to work through
<Gibby> plus it boots faster
<Gibby> ooo net boot a backend
<Gibby> hmmm interesting, should be fairly easy
<Gibby> just a couple extra packages to install after the ltsp client build
<uW> keyword..should be
<ComradeHaz`> It is.
<ComradeHaz`> I think this is unconnected the more I look at it
<ComradeHaz`> it's a premissions thing
<Gibby> so you are going to only net boot 1 computer?
<ComradeHaz`> Kind of.
<ComradeHaz`> INtention is to have all machines except my server diskless
<ComradeHaz`> Hold on...
<ComradeHaz`> [17:20:57] <rhpot1991> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv mysql.txt <---- shouldn't that be not user and group who run myth back and front end, not "mythtv"?
<ComradeHaz`> Ah-ha!
<ComradeHaz`> It should!
<ComradeHaz`> W0000t!
<ComradeHaz`> Gottit!
<ComradeHaz`> Right, what's this about a dummy capture card?
<Gibby> you need one lol
<Gibby> mythtv should be running the backend
<ComradeHaz`> Which one is the dummy?
<Gibby> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Dummy_Tuner
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Dummy Tuner - MythTV
<ComradeHaz`> Are you sure I need to do this?
<ComradeHaz`> The mythtv-setup is running ok
<Gibby> n/m wrong link i guess
<ComradeHaz`> OK, gotta run
<ComradeHaz`> Laters!
<ComradeHaz`> Gah
<ComradeHaz`> Actually so late not sure it's worht going
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: wrong, that user should be in the mythtv group
<ComradeHaz`> rhpot1991: It is.
<ComradeHaz`> but the backend still got permission denied
<rhpot1991> your mysql.txt should be mythtv:mythtv
<ComradeHaz`> I am happy to screen grab if you want
<mrand> rhpot1991: ~user vs. /etc/mythtv
<rhpot1991> mrand: ah
<ComradeHaz`> well fine, then it'll break
<rhpot1991> ya everything in ~ should be owned by your user
<ComradeHaz`> of course.
<rhpot1991> the files in /etc/mythtv/ should be owned by mythtv
<ComradeHaz`> I am talking about the one in /etc
 * ComradeHaz` shrugs
<ComradeHaz`> Happy to show you it breaking if I change itr
<rhpot1991> if changing the permissions fixes it then your user accounts have an issue
<ComradeHaz`> yeah, that would seem to be the next step
<ComradeHaz`> but as I say, tom is a member of mythtv
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm
<ComradeHaz`> There are some seriously odd permissions issues, I think.
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: how are you planning on handling storage?
<ComradeHaz`> nfs
<ComradeHaz`> I wish there was a secure way I could let you ssh onto the box
<mrand> Heh.... some script kiddy that doesn't understand the error messages... http://george.hedfors.com/content/worlds-worst-hacker
<mrand> ha..... and the blog post immediately above that one... same but different
<Gibby> rofl, the one above that is good
<mrand> Ha... Microsoft pokes Google in the eye: http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/02/02/175227/Microsoft-Makes-Chrome-Play-H264-Video
<Zinn> [tech.slashdot.org] Microsoft Makes Chrome Play H.264 Video - Slashdot
<rhpot1991> mrand: did you see the bing copies google results thing?
<rhpot1991> mrand: I don't like that either
<rhpot1991> injecting windows only garbage into a non windows only browser
<rhpot1991> may as well give us activex support bundled in too
<mrand> yeah.  Just seems like Microsoft trying to take a poke at Google after Google made that plugin for IE
<rhpot1991> mrand: apparently m$ has a financial interest in h.264 too
<mrand> oh yeah.
<ComradeHaz`> rhpot1991: mrand uW Gibby, fwiw I have found out what was causing the issue. Think I have now fixed it, just need one last fresh copy of the install to the server. Essentially it was mismatch of UIDs on the NFS client and server. So when it was requesting files of  mythtv's UID it was being trasnlated to another user on the server. tom worked as they just happend to have the same UID, and, of.....
<ComradeHaz`> ....course root is alwys 0, so that worked...
<Gibby> ahh yes, webmin is good at making sure UID's match across multple hosts
<Patrickdk> I thought nfs could do it via username also? instead of just uid
<uW> ComradeHaz, good to hear, i'm almost done setting up the vm env, i wanted to play around with that netboot stuff
<rhpot1991> I never got the point of netboot, easier to buy a $5 flash drive and just install on that, but thats just me
<uW> yeah i agree..
<rhpot1991> thats how I run my frontend, nice and silent
<uW> i just wanted to play with the netboot bc i've never played with it
<uW> and at the same time i'll have a myth vm that i could play with
<_cal_> hello, after running xmodmap to map my multimedia keys, X randomly gives segmentation faults..the new keys work, though.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-03
<qwebirc45708> hey all i did a CLI-install have flux/myth setup but i need help installing the usb tuner HVR-1950 drivers, etc plz & thx
<qwebirc45708> can i just install the ivtv pkgs in synaptic?
<hot_wheelz> anyone got the iMON Pad remote working with the Harmony One properly? I am running mythbuntu 10.10
<rhpot1991> hot_wheelz: which version of imon?
<hot_wheelz> the pad
<Gibby> another thing I like about net boot, is I can shutdown on the FE's while the family is sleeping do an upgrade, change the menu.xml files, add packages ect... then boot the FE's and they all match... don
<Gibby> 't have to go around changing each one
<Gibby> mrand: after watching that worlds worst hacker video, i set up my own, it is scary how many have gotten in already 9 in the past hour
<uW> Gibby, no kidding..i was going to set on up also
<uW> *one
<Gibby> nothing good enough to make a good video or tho lol
<uW> lol
<uW> how are you connected to the internet? cable,dsl
<Gibby> fiber
<Gibby> but sloooooooow fiber lol
<Gibby> only 10/5
<Gibby> and that is the best they will do
<uW> lol
<uW> and for fiber they should do a lot more
<mrand> The fiber isn't the limiting factor... it's whatever they rate limit you to.
<Gibby> i know, they had messed it 1 time and i was getting 20/20 which isn't to bad, but i pay $150 for just the 10/5 :(
<uW> OMG 150!!! wow
<Gibby> whooohooo newegg rush processing actually worked
<uW> where are you located
<mrand> I guess I'll stop complaining about 18/2 (I think).
<mrand> Maybe it's 18/6.  I can't recall.
<Gibby> uverse?
<mrand> Time warner cable Turbo
<Gibby> ahh that is good on cable, is it docsis 3.0?
<Gibby> i am in columbia, sc
<mrand> I don't recall it being 3.0, but I could be mistaken.
<Gibby> and they are the only one that will service my house, i have tried getting att dsl, att uverse(they are doing another survey this week for me), time warner(my neighbor behind, 50' away has time warner)
<Gibby> i haven't had tw in 3 years, and i thought 15 was the max prior to 3.0
<mrand> Sounds like you guys need to share with your neighbor ;-)
<Gibby> i even tried going to the place the my current ISP gets there bandwidth and get it from them but they won't even call me back
<mrand> You can get 50 Mbps and maybe higher now on TWC in select areas.
<rhpot1991> haha I'm 50/something now I think
<uW> i'm at like 20 and i only pay 30 bucks
<Gibby> $#@!%@$#^@^@$#%!@#$%
<mrand> Yeah, see... I KNEW I was paying TWC too much.  $45 for my 18/xx
<Gibby> you guys suck
<mrand> except my wifes employer pays it
<uW> little trick..
<Gibby> i am calling my Realtor and putting my house up for sale!
<rhpot1991> I think my plan is normally 100 but I'm paying 50
<rhpot1991> I'll downgrade once that promo is up
<Gibby> uW; i did that little trick when i was in charleston and had TW
<rhpot1991> I think its 50/20
<uW> no don't downgrade!!
<rhpot1991> eh, no reason to keep it
<uW> call and complain and say that you are going to disconnect
<rhpot1991> they cap your bandwidth anyways
<rhpot1991> uW: you need to wait a few weeks before they will give you a new promo normally
<rhpot1991> downgrade, call next month get new promo
<rhpot1991> rinse and repeat
<uW> no dont really disconnect...just say you will..
<rhpot1991> I know, I've been there done that a lot
<Gibby> i had a year of free vonage by doing that
<uW> and say that why are new customers getting such a great deal when you have been a great customer for a long time..
<uW> i've been doing that for years now..
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I'm having some issues with my sound. I think I need to set sound configurations manually because my soud device is fairly non-standard and USB
<ComradeHaz`> Please can someone tell me what sound system I should be using, where I set it, etc
<mrand> ComradeHaz`: you're better off searching online using a term like linux and your device name or part number.  Only someone with your actual device would be able to help.  Ubuntu forums maybe a good place to search as well.
<ComradeHaz`> mrand: nah, it's more simple than that
<ComradeHaz`> and noone is gonna have this device
<ComradeHaz`> I have it working in vlc
<ComradeHaz`> I just need help setting the system wide defaults
<ComradeHaz`> Basically, how do I chose the sound device all apps will usse?
<mrand> My guess is the sound prefences gu?  asound.conf?  the pulse audio config files?  I certainly don't know.
<ComradeHaz`> there's a sound preferences gui?
<ComradeHaz`> where?
<ComradeHaz`> I can't seem to find anywhere where the default sound device is specified
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-04
<mrand> If it isn't in in the preferences pull down menu, you could try command line gnome-volume-control
<ekristen> I just upgraded with autobuilds to 0.24 and I am getting this error "error while loading shared libraries: libmythtv-0.23.1.so.0: cannot open shared object file"
<hot_wheelz> Hi i have a dvb driver and would like to see if it can be included who can i talk to to about this?...Thx
<ComradeHaz`> Hey all. Is NFS mounts defined in fstab not mounting on boot a known issue on network booting frontends?
<Gibby> what does your fstab look like?
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: not a known issue
<Gibby> i have not been able to get nfs to mount at boot on a network boot client yet, even with the _netdev option it still hangs
<ComradeHaz`> Well the machine's working fine
<ComradeHaz`> It's just I have to run mount -a manually once it's up to get my other mounts working
<Gibby> mine works fine too, i just can't mount extra nfs shares at boot for some reason,
<ComradeHaz`> Exactly
<rhpot1991> perhaps network isn't ready?
<Gibby> does your nfs line in fstab have noauto in it?
<ComradeHaz`> It says resource unavailable in logs I think
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby: no.
<Gibby> network not being ready should be taken care of by the _netdev option in the fstab for the nfs line
<ComradeHaz`> rhpot1991: that's what it seems luke, but if you think about it, that's mad, because it BOOTS off the network
<ComradeHaz`> I'm unfamilliar with this _netdev option
<ComradeHaz`> what's that and where does it go?
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: well there is a difference between booting from the network and the OS's network being ready to use
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, I suppose rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> can you nfs mount by hand once everything is up?
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah
<ComradeHaz`> I just run mount -a
<ComradeHaz`> and it's all fine
<Gibby> goes in the 4th column
<Gibby> pastebin your fstab
<ComradeHaz`> hmm
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, OK
<ComradeHaz`> html://haz.red-army.org.uk/fstab
<ComradeHaz`> huh
<ComradeHaz`> http://haz.red-army.org.uk/fstab
<ComradeHaz`> *sigh*
<ComradeHaz`> It's been a long week :D
<ComradeHaz`> brb, need to make a fire - SWMBO is "freezing"
<Gibby> _netdev,defaults
<Gibby> try making it look like that
<ComradeHaz`> Right
<ComradeHaz`> that should keep SWMBO satisfied for another 5 minutes
<ComradeHaz`> Right, OK
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby: nope
<ComradeHaz`> Fail.
<ComradeHaz`> sudo tail /var/log/syslog
<ComradeHaz`> oh ffs
<Gibby> _netdev,defaults,auto
<Gibby> maybe that
<ComradeHaz`> OK, will try
<ComradeHaz`> certainly my crontab is running before the iface is up though
<ComradeHaz`> Still no go.
<Gibby> wierd
<Gibby> has to be a ltsp thing
<ComradeHaz`> well, it's more a networking thing
<Gibby> i got my new tv yesterday and hopefully UPS is dropping off my new FE from newegg today, so I will have some time to play with getting NFS to mount at boot hopefully
<ComradeHaz`> it tries to mount nfs's before it brings up the network
<ComradeHaz`> as rhpot1991 says, just because it's booted from the network, doesn't mean it's actually available to the OS yet
<ComradeHaz`> anyway
<Gibby> hmm _netdev should stop that, it worked on my regular ubuntu boxes, wondering if something is missing in the myth build
<ComradeHaz`> SWMBO ionforms me dinner is ready.
<Gibby> lol hope it is good
<ComradeHaz`> Me too! ;) :P
<rhpot1991> its possible you could fix things with upstart depending on networking being ready
<Gibby> but the _netdev is supposed to wait for network to be ready
<Gibby> how did you build you network boot client? your fstab is different thatn mine
<Gibby> did you use ltsp-build-client --mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-05
<somethinginteres> hello all I am trying to install the Shepherd EPG grabber but I seem to be missing a dependency that I think is causing guide data to not make its way into MythTV libjavascript-perl I try 'apt-get' but the package isn't listed in synaptic on Maverick. Any help?
<somethinginteres> situation resolved the fix is listed on the Shepherd site
<Yammeh> Hi, I was just curious if someone could help me troubleshoot installing installing mythbuntu
<Yammeh> I'm trying to install from USB onto a memory card on an Acer Revo and it's just getting stuck on the mythbuntu with the dots underneath after selecting install mythbuntu
<spydmobile> hi there, im on mythbuntu auto builds. when I turned on the mythweb plug in in mythbuntu control center, and fired it up I get : Incompatible protocol version (mythweb=50, backend=56)
<spydmobile> how do I correct this odd version mismatch?
<Patrickdk> looks like mythweb needs to be upgraded
<tgm4883> spydmobile, what is the output of
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythweb mythtv-backend
<BajK> hey, I just bought a new 24" 16:9 screen and wanted to set up a little tv box for my living room. the pc is rather old, 512 mb ram, and a ATI All-in-wonder Radeon 9000 with 64 mb ram, I know those cards are hardly supported but is there a way of making it run with mythbuntu/mythtv? I have a working windows installation with drivers installed, I read something that you need some of the files from the ati tv
<BajK> program but i dont know
<BajK> is there a good tutorial on this?
<spydmobile> tgm4883: Hi thanks, output is here: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ycJVgjGv
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Statu
<tgm4883> spydmobile, you have 0.22 mythweb installed and 0.23 mythbackend
<tgm4883> how did you do that?
<tgm4883> spydmobile, what version of Mythbuntu are you running?
<spydmobile> i am on the autobuild system so I long since stopped paying attention to which version, and it has given me no trouble til now. How I did it? umm I just opened mythbuntu control center and turned on mythweb
<spydmobile> should i remove the mythweb package and try again?
<spydmobile> using MCC i mena
<spydmobile> ^^^mean
<spydmobile> tgm4883: Sorrey I should have used your nick here.....
<tgm4883> spydmobile, what version of mythbuntu are you using?
<spydmobile> tgm4883: 9.10 Linux mythbackend 2.6.31-22-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:48:17 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tgm4883> Do you still have mythbuntu-repos installed?
<spydmobile> not to sure, how would i check from the shell , I am SSHed in...
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> or you could 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list'
<tgm4883> the 2nd command actually tells us what I need to know
<spydmobile> ok 1st said:  mythbuntu-repo 8.3-0ubuntu0+m Mythbuntu repos installer ill do the second
<spydmobile> tgm4883:  nothin :(
<tgm4883> spydmobile, ok, do this
<tgm4883> dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> then configure it to get you the updates you want (eg. 0.23)
<tgm4883> then just upgrade your system as normal
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-06
<spydmobile> tgm4883: You sir, ROCK! Thanks very much, that did the trick :)
<spydmobile> tgm4883: Thanks again.....
<stanman246> hi, again a new mythbuntu install...... New try on a different machine. Im installing from the mythbuntu livecd, but want to upgrade to 0.24 immediately, how should i do that?
<mrand1> !auto-builds
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto-builds
<mrand1> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains. See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<mrand1> stanman246: ^
<stanman246> mrand1
<stanman246> mrand1, O_o ... had everything running at last, then had a power failure which blew up my other pc......
<mrand> gotta hate that
<stanman246> kinda
<stanman246> but now i've got me a celeron D 2,66 with 2gb's and a 250g sata ;-)
<stanman246> some stupid workguy here decided he's drill a hole in an electric wire....
<stanman246> *he'd
<stanman246> think i'll get me a upc...
<stanman246> *ups
<stanman246> righto, so it's booted into mythbuntu. 1st thing is running the backend setup right?
<stanman246> or first apt-get update / upgrade?
<mrand> stanman246: no reason not to update/upgrade first
<stanman246> ok.
<stanman246> how do i upgrade to 0.24.1?
<mrand> there is no 0.24.1 (yet).  Just 0.24.0=fixes
<stanman246> oh, i thought i had 0.24.1 running...
<stanman246> ah well... what's the best way to get to 0.24+fixes then?
<mrand> !autobuilds | stanman246
<Zinn> stanman246: Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains. See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<stanman246> and: if i'd run ubuntu-desktop would that slow down the machine?
<mrand> A celeron D is not the most powerful CPU... so perhaps.
<stanman246> iaght, so xfce would be more wise
<stanman246> i just need to do some desktop things on that machine, for the rest it will be serving other mythbuntu frontends, so the celeron D would be enough i think?
<mrand> stanman246: well, you already have it, so might as well give it a try.  I have a lower-end core2 duo that does that same functionality without any trouble at all.  a single core would probably be maxed out though.
<mrand> Not to mention that generation runs quite hot (meaning more electricity, as well as a bigger heatsink and possibly louder fan[s])
<stanman246> we'll see what happens. For now i'm updating/upgrading ubuntu
<stanman246> then i'm planning to install 0.24 with the autobuilds
<mrand> are you planning to do high def video?
<stanman246> no not yet
<stanman246> i've got an analogue tv card (cinergy 400) with which i want to test
<stanman246> and i'll be serving media to frontends, no hd capturing yet
<stanman246> would be nice though, but i need additional hardware for that
<mrand> ohhhhh, just a backend only?  You have a good chance that this will be powerful enough then.
<stanman246> yeah, i thought so. First getting this box working (incl. frontend, so i know it all works) then the frontend machines all around the house
<mrand> !zotac
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about zotac
<stanman246> if i'd kick in some hd hardware to save the digital streams of my provider, do i need much expensive additional gear?
<mrand> capturing HD isn't the hard part... it's really just saving it to the drive (unless you want to transcode it to save space or change formats).
<stanman246> but to save it, there doesn't have to be any encoding right?
<stanman246> so a 'light' machine could do just that? (i thought / hoped)
<mrand> correct.  capture devices all do the encoding (if necessary.  QAM and ATSC are both already encoded, so those types of capture devices have even less work to do).
<stanman246> ah well i'll handle that when it comes to that. First i need to get it working with my 0.24+ frontend again.
<stanman246> For now i must leave it in this stage, need to go now...
<stanman246> thanks 4 all the info mrand and maybe 'till later
<mrand> you're welcome.  have fun!
<qwebirc51846> hi everyone
<qwebirc51846> I'm a newcomer and am trying to run from the live cd. It starts without problem but then looks for a backend for some reason. I'm not running a backend and therefore canot start the frontend. Can anyone help?
<qwebirc51846> I've also tried installing it within windows and although it does appear in the boot manager if I select it it fails to locad with some errors which I don't understand
<qwebirc51846> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<gregL> qwebirc51846, The live cd only works for the frontend..You must have a backend to connect...
<qwebirc51846> oh
<qwebirc51846> I don't get any frontend as I've said and I've also tried to install with problems
<qwebirc51846> after installing it within windows, I do get the choice of either windows or myth
<gregL> well I never have tried to install it on a windows machine,so I would be no help there..
<qwebirc51846> but selecting myth gives errors
<qwebirc51846> ok tks
<gregL> Do you have capture cards?
<qwebirc51846> yes
<qwebirc51846> I'm running W7 MCE
<qwebirc51846> which is gr8
<qwebirc51846> but wanted to try myth
<gregL> What cards
<gregL> ??
<qwebirc51846> Hauppage
<qwebirc51846> PVR 500
<gregL> should work..
<gregL> Did you go the=roug the set up
<gregL> through
<qwebirc51846> lol
<qwebirc51846> cannot get that far
<gregL> fat fingers
<qwebirc51846> all i get is  a desktop
<qwebirc51846> which asks to connect to a backend
<qwebirc51846> the installed version fails to start as described above
<gregL> Have you used linux before?
<qwebirc51846> very little
<gregL> My suggestion would be to bring up a terminal window and type in mythtv-setup and see what happens...
<gregL> got to run good luck,,,
<qwebirc51846> cheers
<qwebirc51846> don't like the fact that despite installing myth and seeing it in the boot menu it gives an error when loading
<pcluser> Hello, is there a way to get myth to use my swap file? I re- partitioned, and it no longer uses swap becauser it is now sda5 instead of sda6
<rhpot1991> pcluser: fix the uuid in your /etc/fstab
<pcluser> rhpot1991, can i get it to use it without rebooting? also, I am weak on how to correct the uuid stuff, will look now.. thanks
<rhpot1991> pcluser: edit it and you should just need to replace the old uuid with the new one
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] UsingUUID - Community Ubuntu Documentation
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-30
<pri0n> greets all. i have a haupauge 2250 and have it set up using DVB but it appears on scan that there is 0 signal.
<pri0n> i'm hoping i'm just missing something simple.
<MTecknology> So.... with mythbuntu, the front end is only a management interface for a back end?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to understand the basics of what I'll be doing when I try to set up my MythTV box and so far it just seems like there's a lot of assumed magic. I don't like assumed magic, I like to actually know so I can dive into it smartly. :)
<rhpot1991> MTecknology: you run a backend, and then can communicate with it through different software packages
<rhpot1991> so for video playback you would use mythtv-frontend
<rhpot1991> for management you can use mythtv-frontend or mythweb
<rhpot1991> doing it this way also allows you to have multiple frontends pointing at a single backend
<rhpot1991> hope that makes more sense
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: so the system that does all the playing and recording and everything is the backend, then I could have another VM set up with mythweb on it that I connect to for management?
<rhpot1991> MTecknology: well you would normally run mythweb on the same box that runs the backend
<MTecknology> oh
<rhpot1991> and then connect to it from any web browser
<rhpot1991> not to say you have to, but I don't see why you would really want to split it
<rhpot1991> so your backend handles recordings and hosting all your media
<rhpot1991> then you have mythtv-frontend which handles the playback of said media
<rhpot1991> so a common setup is to have a shared backend/frontend
<rhpot1991> and then multiple frontend only boxes pointing at that backend
<rhpot1991> or you could make a backend only, tuck it away into a closet or something, and then have a nice tiny frontend sitting under your tv
<rhpot1991> this is pretty out of date but here is my setup: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<MTecknology> neat
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: thanks :)
<rhpot1991> MTecknology: sure, ask away if you have any other questions
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: My only other question is how would I go about finding a service or something to get TV without cable... Obviously I wouldn't be able to get it 'live' I'd just have to download the episodes or idk.. and if I can run Netflix through it.
<MTecknology> I imagine those questions will be answered when I get to actually installing it, though.
<rhpot1991> MTecknology: antenna for broadcast tv
<rhpot1991> netflix, hulu plus, etc
<rhpot1991> most streaming services wont play nice with linux though, so you would need something like a roku box for those
<MTecknology> but if I wanted say discovery channel, the only way to get that is to pay for cable?
<rhpot1991> unless they are on hulu plus or something like that
<rhpot1991> some tv stations work with mythnetvision: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythNetvision
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythNetvision - MythTV Official Wiki
<rhpot1991> which pulls the videos from their website
<MTecknology> hrm... PBS would have the red green show
<MTecknology> Nature might fill my discover channel wants
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: Awesome! :D
<MTecknology> I want to take the rest of the day off now. Go home and play.
<rhpot1991> MTecknology: who is your cable provider?
<MTecknology> I haven't had cable for a few years. It was Midcontinent Communications.
<rhpot1991> MTecknology: I ask because there are new cable card tuners that work well with linux now
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HKIB6E/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B004HKIB6E
<Zinn> [www.amazon.com] N/A
<rhpot1991> provided your cable company doesn't set the record once flag on all their channels (Only TWC does as far as I know)
<MTecknology> I wanna go home!
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: Thanks a bunch! :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-31
<MTecknology> install mythbuntu time! :D
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: I got mythbuntu installed. I didn't like the default theme, but the wide blue one is awesome. I'm doing updates now followed by a restricted driver install. I can't seem to get my phone to connect to the system. :(
<rhpot1991> MTecknology: what kind of phone and how are you trying to connect?
<MTecknology> android
<MTecknology> I _really_ need to find a silent PSU for this thing!
<rhpot1991> MTecknology: I'd venture your backend's ip is 127.0.0.1
<rhpot1991> change that to a lan address
<MTecknology> yup
<rhpot1991> and then point your frontend at that
<rhpot1991> and your phone too
<rhpot1991> and hopefully all should work then
<MTecknology> there's a 'local backend' and 'master backend'
<MTecknology> set both to the lan ip?
<rhpot1991> where are you at, mythtv-setup?
<MTecknology> ya
<rhpot1991> let me check mine quick
<rhpot1991> yep change both of those
<MTecknology> I'm going to get to reinstall :'(
<MTecknology> Apparently the raid function of my sata card is a big pile of crap
<rhpot1991> whats the issue?
<MTecknology> I don't want to have to deal with the weird setup it created on the disks when/if I move systems. I'm not going to reinstall now
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: still complaining :(
<rhpot1991> I didn't think you had to but you can try enabling the mysql service in mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> MTecknology: you are installing the one from MCC and not something else right?
<MTecknology> uhm.... nope
<MTecknology> where do I grab it from?
<rhpot1991> what are you installing?
<MTecknology> It was called MythRemote
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: heh- it looks like it wants to connect on port 6546 but 6543 and 6544 are what's open
<rhpot1991> not sure about that one
<rhpot1991> https://market.android.com/details?id=tkj.android.homecontrol.mythmote&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInRrai5hbmRyb2lkLmhvbWVjb250cm9sLm15dGhtb3RlIl0.
<rhpot1991> I've used that in the past
<Zinn> [market.android.com] mythmote - Apps on Android Market
<rhpot1991> and I think thats the one we link to
<MTecknology> that looks like I _just_ installed
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: should the default port probably be something that's open?
<rhpot1991> as long as you have a non localhost ip then yes
<rhpot1991> verify the ip is correct?
<MTecknology> yup- the remote/phone says it's connected; if I use 6547 or 6544 it says it connects and then shows Broken Pipe
<MTecknology> If I use the other open port I see (nmap) I can connect with 6543 and it won't show broken pipe but does nothing
<MTecknology> it looks like the phone wants to use 6546 by default
<MTecknology> I'm wondering if the front end just isn't listening
<rhpot1991> frontend is working otherwise?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> except that I can't figure out how to make it do anything
<MTecknology> I'm one heck of a novice when it comes to TV stuff
<MTecknology> nah... novice have some experience..
<rhpot1991> you need to setup a tuner to do most things
<rhpot1991> you can use the fake one if you don't have one yet
<MTecknology> I'd like to use it for web tv stuff rather than cable tv stuff; I'm hoping to, enjoy some tv without having to pay for cable
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: I could be high thinking that's a good use for this, but i'm a bit frooty, so..... ima try
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: The reason the remote wasn't working... there's a check box in the front end config for allowing remote connections
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: I figured out some stuff from MythVision. I have the Internet Video sources listed. I added them. Now I can't search or browse the sources.
<MTecknology> and now i know why
<MTecknology> Apparently updating sitemaps takes a loooooong time
<MTecknology> rhpot1991: I do want to get cable and a tuner card and all the fun stuff at some point, but right now $40/mo for basic cable is just obscene to me
<MTecknology> 12 min later it's still updating site maps
<MTecknology> maybe a good time to go nappy :)
<MTecknology> SWEET! Totally worth the time!
<qwebirc51392> does anyone have expeirence with mythbuntu and ltsp? i changed my backend and cant figure out how to update config.xml
<qwebirc51392> config.xml for my remote clients that is, not sure what autosets them
<rhpot1991> qwebirc51392: depends which one
<rhpot1991> the one in your home director?
<rhpot1991> or the one in /etc/mythtv
<qwebirc51392> the home dir is a ln to etc
<qwebirc51392> config.xml that is. that is how ltsp has it setup
<rhpot1991> I don't know what you mean by ltsp
<qwebirc51392> my frontends are remote clients using ltsp
<rhpot1991> mythtv-frontend creates config.xml in .mythtv for any user
<rhpot1991> we have some processes that will symlink to /etc/mythtv/config.xml if it is not in place
<rhpot1991> I don't think that ever happens for a home directory, but I'm not 100% positive on that
<qwebirc51392> o sorry, lazy typing. thats what it does but something in ltsp sets the ip address
<qwebirc51392> im going to hack it. figure I would try the "right way" but I cant find a thing. thanks!
<qwebirc51392> does mythfrontend overwrite config.xml on start??
<rhpot1991> I believe it uses it if it exists
<rhpot1991> otherwise it asks you for the information and creates it
<rhpot1991> qwebirc51392: if you ask that in #mythtv-users they can verify it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-01
<buntu> Do I need a cable splitter to connect to the haup hvr 1600 analog and digiital connections? I'm a little confused on the difference between Qam and analog?
<buntu> Got cut off, Do I need to use a splitter to connect to both digital and analog connections in the back of my card?
<qwebirc99996> I'm looking for a tuner card to use with mythbuntu.  Does anyone know if the Hauppauge WINTV-HVR-2250 is going to work well?
<Patrickdk> it will
<Patrickdk> but last I looked it was digital only
<rhpot1991> Patrickdk: he is gone
<Patrickdk> he sucks
<rhpot1991> yep
<Patrickdk> it really sucks my hvr1600 is crapping out
<Patrickdk> I get no audio on recordings anymore (analog side)
<Patrickdk> and half the time I also get no video
<rhpot1991> Patrickdk: what do you use that requires analog?
<rhpot1991> all tuners should be HDHR based now :)
<Patrickdk> heh?
<Patrickdk> what do you mean by all tuners?
<Patrickdk> by definition analog has nothing to do with a tuner
<rhpot1991> I stopped using firewire and my hdpvr hasn't seen a single recording since I got my HDHR-prime
<Patrickdk> I don't have any *tuners*
 * rhpot1991 doesn't see how
<Patrickdk> take cable, plug into card, record
<Patrickdk> why in hell would I want to pay $15 a month extra for a tuner?
<Zinn> Patrickdk: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> your card has a digital and analog tuner
<Patrickdk> yep
<rhpot1991> I think you are thinking stb
<Patrickdk> it also has svideo and composite
<Patrickdk> 80% of the channels it records are only available on analog
<Patrickdk> currently using pvr250, hvr1600, hvr2250
<Patrickdk> but the hvr2250 hardly ever records anything
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-02
<stevieman>  has mythbuntu fixed the IR blaster issue yet?
<hot_wheelz> Does anybody know what methods is being used to achieve the Blu-ray playback in the upcoming release what libraries are being used so I can replicate this on my laptop which has a blu-ray drive
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-03
<skd5aner> hoping for some ubuntu help... I run ubuntu server, and I've upgraded for years... however after the last upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, my dpms always reset to...
<skd5aner> DPMS (Energy Star):
<skd5aner>   Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0
<skd5aner>   DPMS is Enabled
<skd5aner> so, the screen never will turn off after inactivity...
<skd5aner> if I manually use xset to set those settings, it'll work until a reboot
<skd5aner> any idea what the heck is setting those to 0?
<superm1> xscreensaver perhaps?
<superm1> or gnome-screensaver if you ahve that installed
<no_user_name_set> Anyone good with IRC?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1913395  Trying to get an answer on Mythbuntu forums at ubuntu.com, but haven't gotten anything over a week.
<rhpot1991> no_user_name_set: you are missing the KEY_ in your ~/.lirc/mythtv
<rhpot1991> button = Down
<rhpot1991> no_user_name_set: if you rerun mythbuntu-control-centre, and make sure that "generate dynamic button mappings" is checked on the IR tab, then apply
<rhpot1991> that should fix your .lirc files
<no_user_name_set> Ok Restarting and pray to god it works!
<no_user_name_set> praying...
<no_user_name_set> Sweet that seems to have worked....Now I have to figure out my transmitter issue
<no_user_name_set> Thank you very very much Rhpot1991, you have no idea how much time I have been wasting on this last two weeks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-04
<Chaorain> Hey, I just renewed my Schedules Direct Membership (after it expired) Do I need to wait for Mythtv to read it becauseI can't retrive my lineups. (Yes I do have lineups already set up.)
<stevieman> Is there a known problem with the 11.04 install? I cannot get an install to finish
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> yes, there is a known issue with the 11.04 install, you can't install it. We are just too lazy to fix that issue. Thanks for asking
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<tgm4883>  /sarcasm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-05
<qwebirc62422> hello, all! I am considering embarking on a mythbuntu project. I can't find an answer to this anywhere: is it a good idea to have a single box be the combined frontend/backend, as well as a generic NAS for other non-media files for other non-mythbuntu clients in the house? Or am I trying to cram too much functionality onto a single server?
<morgoth_> hi
<morgoth_> !help svideo intel 965
<Zinn> !help svideo intel 965 For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<morgoth_> hi. i have a laptop with an intel 965 integrated graphics card (x3100 something). i installed xubuntu 11.04, it works fine, except that i cant use the svideo-out. xrandr only shows LVDS-1 and VGA1.
<morgoth_> i already asked in the xubuntu channel, but they sent me here =)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-28
<qwebirc41109> I have installed the latest mythbuntu, but I seem to have several issues. Which logs and command outputs would be most useful troubleshooting?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc41109: depends on the issues
<DarthFrog> Hi folks,  Mythbuntu Control Centre has set the repos to Quantal.  Is this correct (I am running Quantal)?  Or should I set the source to Precise?
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, um. If you are running Quantal, why wouldn't you want the repos set to Quantal?
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  Because I'm getting errors and Mythtbuntu.org says it only supports LTS from now on.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, link?
<DarthFrog> Errors when I try to run "apt-get dist-upgrade", that is.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, the reason I ask, is I'm about fixing things if they are unclear
<tgm4883> and Mythbuntu.org shouldn't say it supports only LTS releases from now on. It should say we only release ISOs for LTS releases
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, so to answer your last question, it should be Quantal, and please pastebin the errors
<DarthFrog> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<DarthFrog> http://pastebin.com/vutmuHAG
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  Ah, I think I misunderstood the announcement then, about moving to LTS.  I thought that was an excellent move, BTW.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, we agree :)
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, you can safely ignore that error
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, I had forgotten about that issue, will fix
<DarthFrog> yeah, but that error screws up my update script.
<tgm4883> ah
<DarthFrog> Should I just remove that repo?
<tgm4883> well let me see if I can fix that easily
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  Did you get it fixed?
<DarthFrog> Before I go spend $500, could anyone tell me if the Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212 works well with Mythbuntu?
<Shadow__X> 500? where are you buying it
<Shadow__X> DarthFrog: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HD-PVR
<DarthFrog> Shadow__X:  I'll be buying 2 and a Shaw HD terminal.
<DarthFrog> Shadow__X:  Yeah, I read that page.  I was hoping to talk to someone who's actually doing what I want to do. :-)
<Shadow__X> what is that exactly
<DarthFrog> Set up two Shaw HD terminals (Motorola DCX3200-M) with two Hauppauge 1212 units into MythTV 0.26 (Mythbuntu).
<Shadow__X> ok well first you can look at setting one up
<Shadow__X> as long as the terminal outputs component i am not seeing what might be the problem? unless, you are trying to change channels on both of them using one firewire connection. Also, there is a good chance no one has tried your setup before and you might need to be the first and try it out yourself
<DarthFrog> Do you happen to know how well the IR Blaster on the 1212 works?  I've been nothing but frustrated trying to get a Command IR to work consistently.
<Shadow__X> amazon has the 1212 for 170 btw
<DarthFrog> I can get it locally for CDN$149.
<Shadow__X> i do not personally have one but it seems like there are people who do use them to change channels
<Shadow__X> well thats good
<DarthFrog> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/hauppauge-hauppauge-wintv-hdpvr-video-recorder-1219-1219/10107259.aspx
<Shadow__X> i have used firewire to change channels and record off of my box ( i realize that changing channels may or may not work for you
<DarthFrog> The 1219 has both English and French manuals.
<DarthFrog> You're lucky.  Shaw is rather anal about such things.  Firewire is locked out and everything is encrytped.
<Shadow__X> well are there firwire ports? you could possible try to change channels through firewire at leat
<DarthFrog> The @#(& are implementing a new guide system for the HD terminals.  They will be changing the channel mappings from what Schedules Direct reports.
<Shadow__X> are you using this for the ir blaster http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Using_an_IR_Blaster_with_MythTV#Configuring_Myth_Backend
<DarthFrog> The 1212 comes with its own ir blaster.
<Shadow__X> did you look at the link i sent you? its about setting up the blaster
<Shadow__X> you said you were having trouble with the blaster
<DarthFrog> http://www.commandir.com/content/view/19/31/
<DarthFrog> is the one I've tried to use.  It works properly (i.e. the set-top box changes channels properly) about 85% of the time.
<Shadow__X> try what i linked to you
<Shadow__X> there is a link to a channel change script
<DarthFrog> Thanks, but I've given up on it.  The output from the digital terminals (not HD terminals) was connected to Hauppauge PVR-150 cards.  They no longer seem to work with Myth so I'm replacing them with the Hauppauge HD-PVRs.
<Shadow__X> i would look to see what is the problem
<DarthFrog> We've re-written the channel change script.
<DarthFrog> The problem seems to be the ivtv drivers.
<DarthFrog> They seem to be orphaned.
<Shadow__X> well digital is all around better
<DarthFrog> Yes, I agree digital is better.
<DarthFrog> however I have 4 digital terminals and a whole bunch of Hauppauge 350s, 500s, 250s and 150s that are now obsolete.
<Shadow__X> since you are getting the hdpvr local you could always try it and if you dont like it return it
<Shadow__X> i have some pentium 3's that are now obsolete
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> Shadow__X:  Here's the modified change channels script we run:
<DarthFrog> http://pastebin.com/adFdYMiX
<DarthFrog> it adds locking.
<Shadow__X> why would you want to lock it?
<DarthFrog> Because things wouldn't work with out it.  Commands to set-top boxes were being dropped.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, sorry, got pulled into a meeting
<tgm4883> doing it now
<Shadow__X> oh, i really don't know anything about lirc stuff. I only use the mce remotes and thats it
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  No problem.  Thanks for getting back to it.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, bah, looks like it will take 7 hours to fix :/
<DarthFrog> tgm4883: Ouch!!!!
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, basically, that PPA doesn't get a lot of updates pushed to it. So what is happening is nothing is in it for Quantal yet, so techncially, the PPA doesn't exist
<DarthFrog> OK, then I'll just delete the repo. :-)
<tgm4883> I just pushed something to it, but it's queued to build in 7 hours
<tgm4883> so yea, you can disable the repo or wait
<Shadow__X> which repo
<DarthFrog> Well, I'll wait then.  I won't be doing a dist-upgrade again till tomorrow.
<DarthFrog> Shadow__X:  mythbuntu-testing-quantal
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<Shadow__X> btw is live streaming on .25.3 supposed to work at all resolutions? I am getting blocky video in most resolutions
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, I would expect it to be fixed by then :)
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, unsure, I don't use 0.25.3 or HLS
<Shadow__X> hmm, i would upgrade to .26 but it seems like the windows builds are behind and the machine i was going to do my own builds isnt working with me
<Shadow__X> one of my frontends is not staying suspended. It goes into suspend but then turns right back on. This started happening when i upgraded to 12.04
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-29
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  Today, I've been trying to get a Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212 (with firmware updated) to work with Mythbuntu (MythTV 0.26).  trying to watch Live TV, Mythfrontend reports "Error opening jump program file buffer" and /var/log/mythbackend.log reports: http://pastebin.com/CdA8LE66
<DarthFrog> It was working earlier with a digital box, using the front panel composite input.  Now I'm trying to use the rear panel component input with S/PDIF audio and an HD terminal.
<DarthFrog> Can anyone help me with this?
<DarthFrog> tgm4883: Thank you.  The update script works again after your fix to the mythbuntu-testing-quantal PPA yesterday.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, :)
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  Did you happen to see the request for help I made yesterday regarding the problems I was having with a Hauppage HD-PVR?
<tgm4883> nope
<DarthFrog> [January 28, 2013] [04:07:51 PM] <DarthFrog> Hi folks.  Today, I've been trying to get a Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212 (with firmware updated) to work with Mythbuntu (MythTV 0.26).  trying to watch Live TV, Mythfrontend reports "Error opening jump program file buffer" and /var/log/mythbackend.log reports: http://pastebin.com/CdA8LE66
<DarthFrog> [January 28, 2013] [04:08:51 PM] <DarthFrog> It was working earlier with a digital box, using the front panel composite input.  Now I'm trying to use the rear panel component input with S/PDIF audio and an HD terminal.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, when you switched to component, did you remove and readd it? or did you just change the input?
<DarthFrog> Changed the input.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, I assume it's showing up as /dev/videoX?
<DarthFrog>  /dev/video0
<DarthFrog> I'll try removing the "card" from Myth and re-add it.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, ok
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  I bow before your wisdom. :-)
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, :)
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, do you have other /dev/videoX devices?
<DarthFrog> Yes, a web cam on /dev/video1
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, is it possible they switched numbers on boot?
<tgm4883> when I used my HDPVR, I had udev symlink it to /dev/hdpvr
<tgm4883> then told mythtv to use that
<DarthFrog> the webcam used to be /dev/video0 but connecting the HDPVR booted it to /dev/video1
<tgm4883> ok
<DarthFrog> But once I get this working (on my desktop machine), I'll be putting a couple of HD-PVRs on a dedicated backend machine and they will be the only video devices.
<DarthFrog> Are you using the IR blaster that the HD-PVR provides to change channels on a cable box?
<tgm4883> I don't use my HDPVR anymore, but I used firewire for changing channels when I didn
<tgm4883> did
<DarthFrog> Once again, many thanks for your most excellent help.  If you're ever in the Vancouver, BC, region I owe you multiple beers! :-)
<tgm4883> heh, not too far off
<tgm4883> Oregon, USA
<DarthFrog> Whereabouts?   I'm occasionaly in Portland.
<tgm4883> Salem
<DarthFrog> Nice town.
<DarthFrog> Oh flaming hell.  The HDPVR is recording in fits & spurts.  A few seconds of recording, then stops for a few more.  The mythbackend log is still reporting the inability to set video recording rates due to bad file descriptors. :-(
<Zinn> DarthFrog: Please watch your language.
<DarthFrog> Sorry Botty.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, what firmware you have on there?
<DarthFrog> Oh flaming nuisance, I meant. :-)
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  The latest.  I updated it a few days ago.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, do you still use your hdpvr? ^
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, probably worth checking if a 'cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg' for a few seconds/minutes produces no issues
<DarthFrog> OK, I'll give it a shot.  BRB
<DarthFrog> It worked for about ten seconds then died.
<DarthFrog> Nice picture for that 10 seconds, though. :-)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, are you plugged into a USB2 port?
<tgm4883> and not USB1.1
<DarthFrog> Yes, USB2.    I could go into a USB3.
<tgm4883> that shouldn't be necessary
<tgm4883> anything in dmesg/syslog?
<DarthFrog> Nothing in dmesg.  Syslog only has entries for the logserver.
<DarthFrog> http://pastebin.com/5tJmrYrS
<DarthFrog> the segfault in mythlogserver probably came about from me killing myth-backend to do the video capture.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, superm1 thoughts ^
<tgm4883> one of you had a HDPVR, i'm pretty sure
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  Thanks for your help.  I'm thinking that this is a HD-PVR driver issue and not a Mythbuntu issue.  So I'm thinking that I'll reboot and see if the problem re-occurs.  If it does, as I suspect it will, I'll ask for help in #mythtv-users.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, ok
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: is he gone?
<rhpot1991> I still have my hdpvr
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yea, but he is usually around
<sabhain> has gnome3 fixed the mouse focus thing yet?
<sabhain> .. rather .. has it be restored as an option?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-30
<qwebirc33471> l
<James2> hey guys, having a problem with one of my frontends... its remote has disappeared
<James2> i have tried removing the remote through mcc, which removed lirc
<James2> then added it again, which reinstalled lirc, and i choose auto button mappings
<James2> i then tried irw with lird running and stopped, which shows no remote activity
<James2> irw /dev/lirc0 throws an error connect: connection refused
<James2> any ideas what i should try next?
<rhpot1991> James2: what kind of remote
<rhpot1991> and have you upgraded the system lately?  (from one version of ubuntu to another)?
<James2> mce usb remote
<James2> and yes was updated earlier using apt-get, but apparantly it wasnt working before that
<James2> but was just an update of 12.04 0.26
<James2> a load of stuff was held back
<rhpot1991> a few versions ago lirc was replaced with an in kernel option for generic mce remotes
<rhpot1991> if you didn't upgrade from an older version you shouldn't be hitting that though
<rhpot1991> I;d look at what is being held back, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get them
<James2> ok i was upsing apt-get upgrade earlier
<James2> dist-upgrade gives a whole different list of updates
<James2> ok backend is rebooting after a dist upgrade and new kernel
<James2> will do the frontend with a problem in a mo
<James2> ok frontend is now fully up to date on 12.04 and 0.26
<James2> lirc is not installed, and i still have no remote.. what to do?
<rhpot1991> James2: I'd configure your remote via mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> which will install lirc
<James2> ok its installing atm
<James2> ok all done via mcc, and still no remote
<James2> irw still shows 0 activity from the reciever
<James2> any clues?
<rhpot1991> James2: lsmod |grep mceusb
<rhpot1991> run that
<James2> mceusb                 18143  0
<James2> rc_core                26412  13 ir_lirc_codec,ir_mce_kbd_decoder,ir_sony_decoder,ir_jvc_decoder,ir_rc6_decoder,rc_imon_pad,ir_rc5_decoder,imon,ir_nec_decoder,rc_rc6_mce,mceusb
<rhpot1991> actually I'm seeing that on one of my boxes too, hmmm
<rhpot1991> I was expecting to not get a hit
<James2> you have the same issue, its just dead remote, light on reciever flashes, but irw doesnt show up any input
<James2> (for any remote)
<James2> if so let me know how you fix yours :P
<rhpot1991> James2: sudo apt-get install evtest
<rhpot1991> mine is fine, but I supect you might have the kernel grabbing your keystrokes and not lirc
<rhpot1991> in which case you don't really need lirc
<James2> incidentally i have 2 boxes, this frontend, and its backend/frontend upstairs
<James2> same configs, same remotes, etc
<James2> the one upstairs is fine
<James2> and change to no additional remote in mcc so it removes lirc?
<James2> and reboot? and?
<rhpot1991> well use evtest to verify first
<rhpot1991> James2: same IR receiver on both
<rhpot1991> James2: I'm a little confused here, I thought that the in kernel lirc only worked for the generics and that the official ones were not used with that
<James2> slightly different versions
<rhpot1991> but I seem to have both the old lirc driver and the in kernel one on my system
<James2> yeah both of mine were using lirc afaik
<rhpot1991> superm1 played with the in kernel stuff for the official ones lately, so I'm hoping he can shed some light on it
<James2> the frontend also has an lcd panel
<rhpot1991> James2: gotta head home, I'll check back in later tonight
<rhpot1991> James2: you can read up about lirc's devinput
<rhpot1991> if it is using the in kernel driver then you can use devinput to access it in lirc
<rhpot1991> but I think you don't really need lirc in that event as long as the remote matches up to what you want mythtv to see
<rhpot1991> if you need a translation in between then you still need lirc
<James2> well the crucial thing is having the same button mappings on both remotes
<rhpot1991> so for instance if you wanted up on the remote to send the letter d to mythtv
<James2> in case customer decides to walk between rooms holding one :P
<rhpot1991> well in theory as long as the remote is seen by both then your lirc configuration can be differnt
<rhpot1991> ok heading out, good luck
<superm1> James2: did you isolate whether this was caused by the kernel update?
<superm1> try booting into an older kernel?
<James2> it stopped working before the kernel update
<James2> i can see the reciever, but i cant see where (if anywhere) it is sending notifications
<James2> this machine also has a
<James2>  ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc. GD01 MX LCD Display/IR Receiver
<James2> if i could configure that reciever with the mce_usb remote that would be wicked
<James2> and just do away with the mce_usb reciever
<superm1> do you know if that device is able to receive rc6 remote protocol?
<superm1> good to know it wasn't busted by the kernel update though
<superm1> i think the imon actually can receive rc6 according to http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2012-August/338196.html
<superm1> so you probably could do away with the mceusb receiver and do it all through imon
<James2> yeah im just looking into that
<James2> would be nicer to lose the reciever
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-31
<yceps> Hello all, I'm on mythbuntu 12.04 and trying to find where mythexport puts its logs
<tgm4883> yceps, /var/log/mythexport.log ?
<yceps> im trying to launch the mythexport daemon using 'sudo service mythexport start'. but it isn't started when i check its status.
<yceps> tgm4883: nah, doesn't exist
<yceps> should i touch it?
<tgm4883> nah
<tgm4883> how about /var/lib/mythtv/mythexport.log?
<yceps> tgm4883: nah :*(
<tgm4883> yceps, anything in syslog?
<yceps> 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' , then try start the service. nothing gets written to thel og
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<yceps> I've just looked through the mythexport-daemon script and looks like it should be spitting logs out at /var/log/mythtv/mythexport.log
<yceps> I can use mythtranscode instead of mythexport right?
<rhpot1991> grrr, looks like he is gone
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-01
<qwebirc97286> I have downloaded Mythbuntu iso and I want to know how to upload it to my 8GB SD card to run it on my Raspberry Pi
<tgm4883> qwebirc97286, Ubuntu doesn't support the Raspberry Pi
<qwebirc97286> Ok thanks
<FusterCluck> Will mythbuntu work with postgreSQL ?
<tgm4883> FusterCluck, that's more a mythtv question
<tgm4883> FusterCluck, a quick search says mythtv doesn't support postgresql
<cmoman_> hello
<cmoman_> got a quick question
<cmoman_> do you set up automatic transcoding in the backend or front end
<cmoman_> ?
<cmoman_> this pages http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Removing_Commercials talks about using mythfrontend -> utilities/setup -> TV Settings --> recording Profiles -> Transcoders
<cmoman_> but this option does appear on my front end - perhaps its moved? but I'm stumped if I can figure out where
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-03
<Bray90820> so where would i get mythbuntu control center for regular ubuntu
<Bray90820> nevermind i found it
<Guest26073> hi everyone. i am experiencing a lot of problems with my mythtv-box, especially with live tv. At first i want top say, that the system ist mainly working well, and allready about 4 years old. these are only perfomance issues, which i hope someone could maybe help me with
<Guest26073> first problem ist when switching channels i get:
<Guest26073> mythfrontend[3255]: W CoreContext ringbuffer.cpp:526 (Start) RingBuf(/mythtv/recordings/livetv/29108_20130203154208.mpg): Not starting read ahead thread, already running
<Guest26073> here's the comploete output when switching channels:
<Guest26073> http://pastebin.com/FebzZtUd
<Guest26073> this happens everytime i switch channels. Any idea?
<Guest26073> what can i do about that?
<tafkaz> http://pastebin.com/J8GRXSvJ is the output in the backend log while switching channels
<tafkaz> and here's what happens in the backends log wehn watching live-tv between one show and another. no switching channels this time.
<tafkaz> http://pastebin.com/LVpBjqvb
<jr3us> hi all. I'm trying to build the mythbuntu packages so I can test some changes, but having a problem with dependencies as follows:
<jr3us> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jr3us>  libtag1-dev : Depends: libtag1c2a (= 1.7-1ubuntu5) but 1.8-1~ppa2~precise is to be installed
<jr3us> any ideas what i need to tweak to fix that. This is on ubuntu 12.04 fully up to date
<jr3us> and fixes/.26
<tgm4883> jr3us, are you using our packaging?
<tgm4883> rather, out packaging scripts
<jr3us> I was using the build-debs.sh shell script.
<jr3us> I had to mod it so it would not error from get-build-deps, and install call apt-get  build-dep mythtv
<jr3us> instead of install
<jr3us> are there others available? I pulled the information above using sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-27
<SteveH0> How do I copy my copy schedule to a new installation of mythbuntu?  I have too many filters to do by hand.
<longfields_> I'm trying to setup Mythtv but I am getting an error when saying that it cannot connect to the database. I've setup the mysql user but not the table. I'm trying to connect to 192.168.1.116 the same server. I made sure to bind mysqld to the 192 address and not localhost.
<Kwisher> longfields_: when you start the f/e?
<Kwisher> SteveH0: you have to import your previous database
<longfields_> kwisher: nope the backend setup
<Kwisher> look for a file ~/.mythtv/config.xml for the db password
<Kwisher> you will need to enter that in the f/e or b/e setup, can't remember which one
<|PSU|> Anyone with the Hauppauge PVR-350 remote (i.e. new grey remote)?  I've got it partially working...but not all of the buttons (e.g., OK, back, exit, etc.) work.  is this an incomplete .lircrc file, or what could be causing this?  thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-28
<SmallwoodDR82> how do updates work on mythbuntu? seems like when the update manager shows up and if i install them all sorts of things break.  Should I not push updates?
<jbebel> Any ideas why the mythbuntu 12.04.3 installer won't see my existing partitions made by a previous 12.04 installer?
<nv__> you can access these partitions everywhere but mythbuntu installer enviornment?
<qwebirc53714> I have an old AMD Athalon  1.2 Ghz CPU With an Invida GForce FX 500 GPU is there a version of myth that will work with my hardware?
<Steve-Goodey> Stopping this screensaver from cutting in after 10 minutes is turning into a battle!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-29
<stevieman>  I'm trying to setup a backend but I'm being told it cannot connect to the server
<Kwisher> stevieman: look in ~/.mythtv for a file called config.xml, find the db password and input it into the f/e setup
<Kwisher> also make sure you use the b/e ip address in the b/e setup
<Korny> hmmmm runnign 2 3tb rsync sessions on my backend and 3 recordings with comflagging, I have a system load of 35 27 27 :/
 * Korny whistles
<stevieman> Kwisher:brilliant, I thought I could change the password in the file. guess not. Set it back and it's good to go. THANKS
<Kwisher> the file in ~/.mythtv is linked to other files
<Kwisher> i think there are actually 3 copies in various places
<kichigai> Hey all.  I have a problem with my EPG data. I just replaced my antenna, and did a channel scan to reveal two new channels. I got an XMLTV ID, did a mythfilldatabase, and ended up with "NO DATA."
<kichigai> On a hunch I nuked my setup for the channel listing, did a fresh scan, re-added all the data, and now I have no data for any channels. I'm running MythTV 0.25.2-15
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-30
<skd5aner> is there a way to shut off the ubuntu updates pop-up?  It comes up over the mythtv window, and I'd prefer to just manage it myself via apt and the cli
<SmallwoodDR82> i click on settings and unchecked all the update sections, important, recommended, etc...
<qwebirc13862> Hi! Can someone help me with a mythbuntu question? I am a total Linux noob so sorry for perhaps a dumb question
<tgm4883> qwebirc13862, ask
<qwebirc13862> I installed mythbuntu 12.04.3 on a USB stick with 3 gigabyte persitence using unetbooting. After booting it it works fine and I get to this desktop on-disk.com/images/screenshots/mythbuntu_10.04_screenshot.jpg I only installed firefox which works fine. Sometimes it did not shut down correctly-it ends up on a black screen. After rebooting everything was good again. But last time I rebooted it came to a login window which 
<qwebirc13862> is there any way to get it back to my desktop again?
<tgm4883> Hmm, there shouldn't be a login required. Have you tried no password and the user 'ubuntu'
<qwebirc13862> yes I tried that and many other logins and passwords like sudo and other things I read on different forums. There were always different problems which sounded a bit like mine but I couln´t find someone with the same problem
<tgm4883> I'm not sure since it's still basically a live disk. You might see if you can login in single user mode and reset the password
<qwebirc13862> The strange thing is it started many times to the desktop. I did not change something on settings or installed something. It just did not shut down properly and now the login window comes instead of my desktop :(
<qwebirc13862> I will try that. Sorry for the question but how do i start single user mode?
<qwebirc13862> this is what appears now instead of the desktop http://i.stack.imgur.com/5Ovnz.png
<qwebirc13862> I tried many user/login combos but none did work
<tgm4883> that doesn't look like a mythbuntu
<qwebirc13862> where in the pic is izx/guest account option at my window it shows xfce or mythbuntu to choose
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<qwebirc13862> hmm thtas the thing which confuses me. I thought this would be perhaps the frontend or backend and not the desktop I used to know. I just need the desktop again but dont know who. Last step would be a new install. But I need to know what I did wrong so it wont happen again
<qwebirc13862> Thank you for the link! Perhaps this will get my lovely desktop back :) But how can that happen. All the times I used it and the desktop started I did not need a password. Strange
<qwebirc13862> Thank you tgm4883 for your time and help! I will try the things. If nothing works I come back here. Thank you!!
<Kwisher_wrk> anyone know how i can downgrade mythtv from .27 to .26 while running 13.10? f/e only so no db worries
<disputin> quit
<disputin> quit
<skd5aner> is there a default password for the mythtv user?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-31
<tgm4883> skd5aner, no
<tgm4883> well, not one in the system mythtv user
<tgm4883> there is a password that gets generated for the mysql mythtv user
<skd5aner> tgm4883: is it possible to essentially transition the system user "mythtv" to be the account used to run mythfrontend?
<tgm4883> skd5aner, hmm
<tgm4883> not sure, not sure why you would want to either
<qwebirc61075> hi!
<qwebirc61075> Is there anyone who can direct me to the correct configuration settings for a Haupauge 2250 card for digital HDTV over the air?
<qwebirc61075> Someone must have this set up and working....please share your settings
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-01
<Kwisher> anyone know how to rollback to .26 on xubuntu 13.10, f/e only so db issues
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-02
<jya> hi there...
<jya> ok, so I got a new machine running, mythbuntu 12.04.3 dvd install, worked well first go (which has been very uncommon for me)...
<jya> a quick question: before when mythbackend was started, /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid would be created, and I could control the process using monit.
<jya> this isn't created anymore, any reason why? any options to play with ?
<SmallwoodDR82> can you set mythtv to delete the livetv recordings after you stop watching tv? I have livetv recordings from over a week ago.
<skd5aner> random question, is there an easy way to launch a terminal in the backend of the window manager so that I can alt-tab if necessary and put it up?  If so, how? thanks
<skd5aner> and, how do you change the verosity options for mythfrontend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-30
<jarnos> Is is possible to protect mythweb by password?
<Shadow__X> yes
<Shadow__X> and you left
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-01
<jarnos> If I have two DVB-T tuners in my device, do I have to make channel search for them both separately?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-01
<Hydr0p0nX> is there a ppa I need to enable for 0.27.5 to be available on mythbuntu 14.04 ?
<tgm4883> Hydr0p0nX: yes, the standard mythbuntu repos ppa
<Hydr0p0nX> I had it enabled through the control center, just explicitly added ppa:mythbuntu/0.27 from shell, i'll try updating again while I'm at work and no one is home
<qwebirc32418> anyone online familar with the error 2048 when trying to watch live tv on slaves?
<Hydr0p0nX> can't read first 2048 bytes?
<qwebirc32418> yup
<qwebirc32418> thats the one lol
<Hydr0p0nX> is it for all channels ?
<qwebirc32418> happens on both slaves but only for live tv
<qwebirc32418> yup doesnt even attempt to open live tv
<qwebirc32418> master backend works great
<qwebirc32418> and all tuners are on master backend
<qwebirc32418> well it goes to the black screen shows tuner then errors out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-02
<dmfrey> my audio on my FE started getting choppy tonight. this system hasn't changed in years
<qwebirc14960> hello anyone online fimilar with the error 2048 when trying to watch live tv on slaves?
<qwebirc14960> So anyone run into the 2048 on live tv with there slave tvs?
<dmfrey> video on my aging nvidia ion box started playing choppy last night. aside from regular updates, this box has not changed.
<dmfrey> i did notice it was using an older version of the legacy nvidia driver
<dmfrey> i updated it to the be the most current, and the playback profile is set to vdpau normal, but the problem persists
<dmfrey> anything else to look at
<dmfrey> box doesn't appear to be being taxed during video playback
<dmfrey> maybe 8-10% cpu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-03
<dmfrey> I thinks is part of the problem: http://pastebin.com/KmHF015E
<dmfrey> looks like an issue with pulseaudio
<newbie007> Greetings, I just did a fresh install.
<newbie007> I cannot see many of the Capital letters most everywhere
<newbie007> Exit the mythtvsetup and rightlick to get the desktop menu to popup. There afterward most capital letters are missing, or perhaps underlined letters are missing
<newbie007> Also the default background is black and white stripes? REalllly painful to the eyes
<newbie007> Also the default menu size is extremely tiny. The main page mythtvsetup huge. Ridiclously huge - perhaps for good reason. But everything else pretty much impossible to see at all
<newbie007>  annot see capital  etters  s  ery  nnoying
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-04
<nos09> i have raspberry pi setup with openelec. I have a ubuntu machine spare .. so i installed and setup mythtv-backend on it. how to access it from raspberry pi ?
<nos09> anybody ?
<jmcentee_> nos09: You need to add the mythtv pvr plugin on kodi.
<jmcentee_> you need to run mythtv-setup etc on the backend first.
<jmcentee_> and probably use mythweb to schedule records etc..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-05
<dmfrey> vdpau seems to be broken on my mythbuntu FE - Nvidia ION
<dmfrey> here is vdpauinfo
<dmfrey> [VS] Software VDPAU backend library initialized
<dmfrey> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<dmfrey>   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)
<dmfrey>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<dmfrey>   Value in failed request:  0x0
<dmfrey>   Serial number of failed request:  17
<dmfrey>   Current serial number in output stream:  18
<dmfrey> is this machine just getting too old for the newer drivers?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-07
<brieweb> I am not getting the directory information from schedules direct
<brieweb> or, it seems
<brieweb> I looked at the news page and it says "sers that have enabled the MythTV Updates repo and are on a current version of MythTV" will get the update
<brieweb> "users that have enabled..."
<brieweb> is this under the "Software and Updates"?
<brieweb> I installed 14.04.2 64 bit
<brieweb> Hmm, I found the Mythbuntu Control Center
<brieweb> looks like this is it
<brieweb> I installed the .27 ppa I found on the net
<brieweb> I am not sure what this did to my install
<brieweb> might reinstall
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-01-30
<qwebirc45292> I am having problems with the upnp server.  I have put a thread in ubuntu forums under media server (efolse).  I am trying to see if I need to post anything else.
<qwebirc72297> Still here (efolse)
<qwebirc72297> Zinn, there?
<qwebirc72297> welcome back.
